# Show off your purchases!



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I love the little outfits! Super Cute*


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I did a little shopping at HomeGoods, Tuesday Morning and Party City this weekend and this is some of what I got


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Too cute! I wish we had a Ross nearby.


----------



## ashleybloom06 (Jul 30, 2009)

Those jammies are TOO cute! Gotta pick up some for my little guy. Our Wal Mart hasn't put anything out yet though  Where are you located at?


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw those jammies at Wal-Mart the other day...I want to get some for my little guy! Adorable!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wal-mart has halloween pj's??? Where in the store are they located??


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw those particular pj's in the baby/toddler clothing section.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm in Houston, and yep, they were in the baby section. I wish they had them in my size! They had cute ones for little girls, too.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

You know, I do kinda like those pillows.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

AWESOME Jammies!!! OEJ"s going to flip so I guess we'll be picking some up for his grandcritter soon!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*From Big Lots and Kroger sales>>>>>*

Have not purchase anything this year but here are my last Nov. clearance sales score from Big Lots and Krogers at 75-90 % off. Can't wait to set it all up.














BELOW ARE A FEW MORE ITEMS......>>>>>>PS.,......I already had the Pirate Skelly, by far my favorite Gemmy ever !!!!!!!


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't have a picture yet I'll edit it later and add one. I found a copper Jack O' Lantern at Ross.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, Bozz, that's awesome! I just love the after-ween sales.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Skelly Cat, I looooooove the gargoyle! Also, I had those bottle labels IN MY HAND when went to party city the other day, but I put them back, intending to come back later and buy everything for my party at once. I absolutely love them!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bozz, I also got the Glowing stand up ghoul dirt cheap (I think $5.00) at Big Lots last year....what a score! But then came home to find my house was broken into 
Anyhoo....her is my criags list score from Sunday...all this for $125.00. A lot of items (Spirit fogger, bleeding reaper foutain, spider chip-n-dip bowl, caution tape, webbing) were still new in boxes!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah gotta love them sales in Nov. that was the first year I ever hunted that hard and finally hit the mother load, it was a lot of running around and striking out for a while. Yeah MM got my 3 Glow-ups for $ 2.50 each (90 % off). I now wish I would have bought one or two more but they were missing the poles.....still should have got them for that price dumb me. Hey 75% off is great and finding anything left over at 90 % off is a steal. Women were loading there shopping carts up with junk....lol !


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome scores! My pocketbook is empty :- ( how sad! Maybe I should start playing the lottery!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

skellycat, where did you get the ice cube trays?
How much were they?


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Icemanfred - got the ice cube trays @ Party City for $2.99. Package contains 1 tray and it's rubber (?). Skulls are about 2" long and bones are about 3".


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

SkellyCat, is the book also from Party City? I love it!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Halloween Princess - I got the book at Tuesday Morning, but it's actually one of those chipboard boxes made to look like a book. Cost was 4.99, I think.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Went to HomeSense today to buy a witch hat for A Witch from Canada.... Ended up buying a few things!  And I still have to find out which hat she wants: the large one (about 2 feet tall) or the small one (about 1 feet tall).... I'll keep the other one!!!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

SkellyCat said:


> I did a little shopping at HomeGoods, Tuesday Morning and Party City this weekend and this is some of what I got


Where did you get that book it's amazing?!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I want that book! I'm going to have to go back to Tuesday Morning I guess. The last time I was in they only had one endcap of Halloween stuff and it wasn't much to look at.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Halloweinerdoglover- (love the name, BTW) I got the book/box at Tuesday Morning....they also had a different one there, it didn't have any wording on it, and it had some blotches of red. It looked ok, but the one I bought says "black magic" on it, which I thought was cool.

Rikki- At my store, too, there was only a small endcap...mostly had halloween throw rugs, stuffed witches, alot of halloween Anna Lee dolls, and a couple of these books.....The girl there said they would be putting out more halloween items after the 18th...she didn't seem too sure, tho.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

wickedbb70- I totally love-love those skull candle holders. Great score!

I found this unbelievable (to me) find at Ross last week for $7.00.....










Here it is in the total dark:









and here it is with my overly dramatic daughter (lol):


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Skellycat, a few weeks ago I saw a green iris one at ROSS. $10 I think. Unfortunately the plastic had a cracked piece near the top and I thought it would be noticeable. Those are Dept 56 BTW. Don't know if GrandinRoad stilll has them but I remember them from last year there.

BTW love the silicon skull & bone ice tray. Nice size shapes. I can see doing frozen ice cream shaped desserts in them. I have Fred & Friends bone chiller trays and the shapes are much smaller and more drink sized. I hope we have a Party City near us. Thanks for posting the pics. I like the drink labels too.

You found some great stuff. Finding the book with the Black Magic title already on it--how perfect!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

WickedBB70, I read somewhere on this thread that someone in Canada asked the staff at HomeSense if they were "related" to HomeGoods, etc here in the U.S. and they were told no. The stuff you purchased is EXACTLY the same stuff we have in our stores and I _so doubt_ that they aren't affiliated companies....I just think the sales staff didn't know the companies background.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, duplicate post. The internet burped up two.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are some of my stuff this year and late last year. The lamp post I got at cracker barrel last year along with a ton of other stuff for 50% off! I was hoping they would have them again this year so I could get another one but the colors are off and it looks cheap. The other stuff I got a Ross. The next pick is stuff I have gotten at yard sales. Not much this year but I have soooooo much Halloween decor I tend to be picky and only choose the stuff I have to have. I will try to get some of it out of the boxes to show because I got some really good deals last year after Halloween!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh and I almost forgot! I got my three girls their "costumes". hehe... they are such little devils!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you wickedBB for the hat  it will look great with these boots and cat  (my purchases from last week and today ) , today got a bone candlestick , 3 little feathered baby vultures , a skelly hand globe and a hearse musical globe......those are my recent purchases i made quite a few others but over the past month but i havent gotten then in the mail yet , will post pictures when i do .....after this halloween the basement is not gonna be half full of halloween it is gonna be loaded full to the top lol....

Skellycat I love that eyeball , thats from dept56 and i been holding off on getting one as it usually sells for 65$ you got a BARGAIN  if i see these apear in a store at a lower price i am defenatly getting one of those .....i also love the book ....


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

for some reason i kept getting a message where i entered 11 images but i only had 8 and it wouldnt post so here s the rest of the picture fom prior post


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Love the potion globes^


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I love your snow globes, Witch, especially the hearse. I love snow globes especially when they play music! Nice find.


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

I've only made one serious purchase so far, but its a good one. This is going to be the centerpiece of my whole Halloween plan.

Here's the horrible phone picture:









And here's what it really look like:









It doesn't look like much, but it doesn't need to. This is my new theremin. I'm not great with it at the moment, but I'm improving, and hopefully by the time Halloween rolls around I'll be competent enough to produce some spooky music for the ToTs.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*a witch from canada!!! I love the glittered baby vultures!!! Super Cute. Where did you get those???*


----------



## MikeCuCu (Aug 27, 2007)

*I have just began my hunt.*

Even though I told myself that I didn't need or wouldn't buy anything this year! 

My TJMAXX in central Michigan just started to get their stuff in. So far only one end cap. These were the best looking things there and for 7 bucks I couldn't resist.

I bought two, thinking that 2 is always better than one...lol..but now I am hoping a friend or family member will take one off me.. if not I will return one  

Happy Hunting out there.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *a witch from canada!!! I love the glittered baby vultures!!! Super Cute. Where did you get those???*


hey spookie mama  i got them at winners (homesense) , it is a store that buys liquidation or banckruptcy store (i think) kinda like homegoods i think .....


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> WickedBB70, I read somewhere on this thread that someone in Canada asked the staff at HomeSense if they were "related" to HomeGoods, etc here in the U.S. and they were told no. The stuff you purchased is EXACTLY the same stuff we have in our stores and I _so doubt_ that they aren't affiliated companies....I just think the sales staff didn't know the companies background.


yes their related it is the same compagny beind Called TJX Welcome to The TJX Companies, Inc.

i wonder if we will see some of the more life size props here like the witches i saw in the other thread halloween sightings , i would love to get my hands on those witches  and more dept 56 stuff would be very nice too


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I got 6 heads free last week, and tonight I bought 15 heads at 2 bucks a piece! I will use some in the lab, some under masks and the rest will probably go in the graveyard coming thru the dirt. hooo gonna be scary at my house!!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

battygirl said:


> Here are some of my stuff this year and late last year. The lamp post I got at cracker barrel last year along with a ton of other stuff for 50% off! I was hoping they would have them again this year so I could get another one but the colors are off and it looks cheap. The other stuff I got a Ross. The next pick is stuff I have gotten at yard sales. Not much this year but I have soooooo much Halloween decor I tend to be picky and only choose the stuff I have to have. I will try to get some of it out of the boxes to show because I got some really good deals last year after Halloween!


I absolutely love that pumpkin lamp, I went online to see how much it would be with shipping and all and the price of the lamp was ok 29.99 but shipping to Canada was 18.00, do you think it's worth it for me?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Those shopping at Homegoods don't forget to shop their gourmet food isle. They had Halloween pasta at my local one. Perhaps they'll get more interesting Halloween-related food items in.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi all, great purchases!!!

I found these at Big Lots yesterday, the sign will be perfect for the vampire-themed party, and the witch will be perfect for the Witches Wingding.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Holloweinerdog lover, It is my favorite decoration! So I say yes it is worth it. It has a key on the back of the post you turn to slide the poll up or down. It helps for storing it! I would by another one this year but they used different colors on the base so they won't match


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG M. Hooch how much was the dracula's pup light? I love that I need to see if they have those at my big lots.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

halloweenbarb said:


> I got 6 heads free last week, and tonight I bought 15 heads at 2 bucks a piece! I will use some in the lab, some under masks and the rest will probably go in the graveyard coming thru the dirt. hooo gonna be scary at my house!!



Where the heck did you get those from! I'm use to seeing styrofoam heads but nothing as complete as yours facial wise. Very cool. Lots of possiblities there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Hi all, great purchases!!!
> 
> I found these at Big Lots yesterday, the sign will be perfect for the vampire-themed party, and the witch will be perfect for the Witches Wingding.



I couldn't resist the Dracula Pub sign either. I think the witch looks great. Way better lit than the way I saw it in the store. I hadn't thought much about it when I saw it. Thanks for posting the pics. BTW my pub sign is white when lit. Is yours different or was it just the camera setting?

BTW since you and I have a similar plan in mind for the sign here's a website with great labels to print out for your bottled drinks:
Vampire Drink Labels If you like them, be sure to save the .pdf file of the bottle labels for future use.

Gothikren, the pub sign was $15. It's a plug-in.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

is there an equivalent to Big Lots in Canada? Those are amazing!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

battygirl said:


> Here are some of my stuff this year and late last year. The lamp post I got at cracker barrel last year along with a ton of other stuff for 50% off! I was hoping they would have them again this year so I could get another one but the colors are off and it looks cheap. The other stuff I got a Ross. The next pick is stuff I have gotten at yard sales. Not much this year but I have soooooo much Halloween decor I tend to be picky and only choose the stuff I have to have. I will try to get some of it out of the boxes to show because I got some really good deals last year after Halloween!


Does it give a lot of light? I'd love to have it kinda as a lamp


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Batty Girl- Your pups are SO CUTE in their little horns!  
NK- A theramine!? That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Halloweinerdog lover....I'm not sure it would work as a lamp, It puts out enough light but it's orange colored light. I put it outside and you can see it well beyond the street. Hopefully that helps but I will take a pic of it lit up for you in a day or so!

MorbidMariah thank you very much! Those are our spoiled rotten children!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Halloweenbarb that was a great find and the picture is quite funny taken out of context...I could use a couple more myself. MHooch that Drac sign is so awesome! I will have to be on the look out for that one. That is definately something I would keep out past Halloween! Battygirl your doggies are too cute!! Every year my dog's headpieces go to waste, she won't keep them on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh and bozz, bubble foggers are the best. Got one last year and *REALLY *didn't think it was gonna work but just had to try it. It ended up being such a hit I got another afterwards half off (super cool but not enough bubbles.) I had one TOTer that just hung around for 10 minutes popping them in amazement.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Nega Knight said:


> I've only made one serious purchase so far, but its a good one. This is going to be the centerpiece of my whole Halloween plan.
> 
> Here's the horrible phone picture:
> 
> ...



That is awesome! For anyone who doesn't realize what this is, it's what makes the spooky "sci-fi" noises from all of those 50's monster movies! I have several friends in bands, and one of them had one of these on stage with them, it was great! You move your hands closer to it and then further away and it makes it change tones, right?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

StaticInMyHead said:


> Oh and bozz, bubble foggers are the best. Got one last year and *REALLY *didn't think it was gonna work but just had to try it. It ended up being such a hit I got another afterwards half off (super cool but not enough bubbles.) I had one TOTer that just hung around for 10 minutes popping them in amazement.


Cool, I musta drove all over Ohio looking for one last Nov. on sale and found a bunch left over at one store 90 % off so I bought 6 but wanted all of them....ha !After I turned one on I had no idea how very cool they were I was so surprised that I wish I would have gotten one sooner and can't wait to crank them up this year.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Michael's is getting another shipment in of hallowe'en stuff, not sure what type of stuff they were putting some of it out today! But I had to run, since I was suppose to be at work!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

This weeks shopping from Big Lots, Kmart, Christmas Tree Shop, and Michaels.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kmart Toad*

This guy was on sale for 10 bucks at Kmart in their lawn and garden center. He is about a foot high and 16 inches around. Figure he will amke good witches pet.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

thats a great witches pet! maybe Ill check to see if theres any toads/frogs in the garden centers around here, good idea!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> This guy was on sale for 10 bucks at Kmart in their lawn and garden center. He is about a foot high and 16 inches around. Figure he will amke good witches pet.



I agree! What great eyes he has. I wonder which prince he once was? What's he made of--a resin or concrete material? He looks like he could be heavy. Got a name for him yet?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome finds everybody! The one drawback to living in the middle of nowhere is the good stores being an hour+ away. I think Hazel's house pillow is my favorite... Or maybe the vultures... Or the globes. Or all the witch-wares. So many I like, everything is great!


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

HazelHawthorne said:


> That is awesome! For anyone who doesn't realize what this is, it's what makes the spooky "sci-fi" noises from all of those 50's monster movies! I have several friends in bands, and one of them had one of these on stage with them, it was great! You move your hands closer to it and then further away and it makes it change tones, right?


Basically. Although its more difficult in practice than in theory. You have to play the rests as well as the notes, so it can get tricky. They say the theremin is easy to learn, but difficult to master, and that's definitely true. 

If anyone wants an idea of what you can do with a theremin, check these out:

YouTube - Sally's Song on Theremin

YouTube - VOCALISE ENCORE ON BURNS B3 THEREMIN


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Nega night
where did you get your theramin?
was it a kit or assembled?
how much did it cost?
I have one with only the pitch antenna, no volume antenna


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nega Knight said:


> Basically. Although its more difficult in practice than in theory. You have to play the rests as well as the notes, so it can get tricky. They say the theremin is easy to learn, but difficult to master, and that's definitely true.
> 
> If anyone wants an idea of what you can do with a theremin, check these out:
> 
> YouTube - Sally's Song on Theremin ...




OK now you got me wanting one of those things. How cool. How much did you pay if I can ask?


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

icemanfred said:


> Nega night
> where did you get your theramin?
> was it a kit or assembled?
> how much did it cost?
> I have one with only the pitch antenna, no volume antenna


I got my theremin from Sounds Like Burns. It was fully assembled, and cost around $150, not counting shipping and all that. It's not the frilliest thing; its really bare bones, but it plays beautifully.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Tumblindice , i love love the frog  

the lighted tree seems really nice too , great purchases


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

that theremin is so cool , what a way to impress trick or treaters on halloween night  ok now i want one too lol


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> that theremin is so cool , what a way to impress trick or treaters on halloween night  ok now i want one too lol


Alright, I started a trend! But seriously, it's gonna be cool if we can pull it off. I have a couple of friends who will be in the 'spook band' with me, all in costume, of course.


----------



## hulfers (Aug 20, 2009)

*Fabulous finds...*

This photo was purchased on Etsy








With the exception of the Jars in the last pic, these were all found at Home Goods. I found the jars at Michaels on clearance, there going to make great specimen jars! Now I just need to figure out what to use for the specimens??? 











































I have to say my favorite are these two from Bean & Pumpkinrot.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I agree! What great eyes he has. I wonder which prince he once was? What's he made of--a resin or concrete material? He looks like he could be heavy. Got a name for him yet?


No name yet  
He is made of resin and comes in about 8 pounds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nega Knight said:


> I got my theremin from Sounds Like Burns. It was fully assembled, and cost around $150, not counting shipping and all that. It's not the frilliest thing; its really bare bones, but it plays beautifully.




Thanks for the link. I'm captivated by it. Also enjoyed reading some of the background on it and the inventor. I'm tempted to get the documentary to learn more. Yep, keep those good vibrations coming! Do we get a small concert on You Tube of the band at some point?? 

BTW this brought up an interesting conversation with my husband and he told me about Benjamin Franklin's glass armonica. Interesting also, and banded for a time because it was thought to drive people insane. Very haunting music (Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies). I still like the Theremin better however, but they are both pretty cool. I love learning about old things that are new to me!

Here's a link to the glass armonica on Wikipedia. Give a listen to the sound file under "works".


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

OK..... I have to stop looking at this post.... my wallet is begging for mercy!!!!!!!!!!!

All of your stuff is so cool!  And what about that theremin..... Didn't even know it existed! 

MHooch - L-O-V-E the Dracula Pub sign....
Tumblingdice - What a nice looking frog... gotta have one!


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm captivated by it. Also enjoyed reading some of the background on it and the inventor. I'm tempted to get the documentary to learn more. Yep, keep those good vibrations coming! Do we get a small concert on You Tube of the band at some point??
> 
> BTW this brought up an interesting conversation with my husband and he told me about Benjamin Franklin's glass armonica. Interesting also, and banded for a time because it was thought to drive people insane. Very haunting music (Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies). I still like the Theremin better however, but they are both pretty cool. I love learning about old things that are new to me!
> 
> Here's a link to the glass armonica on Wikipedia. Give a listen to the sound file under "works".


We'll see about the video, depends on whether or not we can come up with a camera by then. Also, glass armonicas are awesome. I've got a thing for weird and unusual instruments, like theremins and autoharps and stuff like that.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, everyone's stuff is awesome! Tumbindice, you got a dracula's pub sign, too! I want one sooooo bad! And that frog is really cool, you should name him Trevor, after Neville's toad in Harry Potter (and my son).


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Got some clothes for the kids. I'm such a sucker at Gymboree. These were my favorite because they match. They also glow in the dak.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Went to Homegoods tonight chasing that elusive Scaretaker... begining to think I'll never get one. Sigh...

On a bright note I fell in love with these and grabbed 2.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh, cutest picture ever. I bought my little guy a set of those, but from wal-mart, his glow in the dark, too!



13mummy said:


> Got some clothes for the kids. I'm such a sucker at Gymboree. These were my favorite because they match. They also glow in the dak.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

HazelHawthorne said:


> Wow, everyone's stuff is awesome! Tumbindice, you got a dracula's pub sign, too! I want one sooooo bad! And that frog is really cool, you should name him Trevor, after Neville's toad in Harry Potter (and my son).


Trevor it is Hazel!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Party City and Dollar tree scores........*

Got the Mummy for only $ 6.50 reg. $ 24.99 he's well built and made up of a very heavy resin, He talks and his eye's move and light up as well as his jaw opens and closes.







...........................................................







.......................................


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bozz, I really like the creature sign on your display! Love that everything is swamp green too. Bench is a nice addition also as well as the owl. He makes a nice topper and a likely place he would land.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you so much GOS, yeah the stain color is left over from the deck I built this year and its called Aligator green from Lowes. The lumber is PT scrap from Home depot for $4. The Owl hoots and his eyes light up as the sensor is tripped. I was really surprised by how well it all came together and the sign iced it for me. Oh the bench was more scrap wood and the paint job was another accidental and pleasing discovery.When I went to give the wood that aging effect I use 2 near empty cans of spray grey and green well they just started spitting instead of spraying after I got the hang of it I thought WOW how cool it looked afterwards (gave it a marble effect) and added some very nice character.


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

I finally started shopping around for stuff, but I really don't think I need alot, as I have a ton of stuff in the garage. That said, however, I have bought a few things.

A new wreath for the front door. (I might add LEDs to the eye sockets.)









I bought 36 of these little skulls. My plan is to make some PVC candles, have three of four candles together in a set, and use these around the base of each set. (Lighter used as size reference.) 









My reaper is getting spoiled this year. He's getting jumbo red LED eyes, and I bought him some new "bling" and a glowing lantern.



















Not sure what I'll do with this guy yet. I was thinking of modding a fan and having him spin around like he's flying. Lame?


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I got this HUGE skull at our Marshall's / Homegoods store -- they just had a small corner of Halloween stuff, but I loved this at $12.99!! I haven't tried it yet, but you can put a light in it and I think the eyes will glow blue . . .










And I found this awesome pedestal for my graveyard at the local flea market a couple of weeks ago for $8 bucks!! I'm planning to paint it to look really old and put something on top of it, maybe the skull above or a gargoyle.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

msmello said:


>


Where did you get this?? I want some of these -- does it light up or can you put a light in it??


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

Effie ~ Yes it lights up. It changes colors as well. Battery-operated and very lightweight.

I got mine off ebay. Looks like he still has 2 left: Skull Lantern


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Walmart had a ton of these last year... if I remember they were $7. Cheaper after the holiday was over.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love ths skull lantern, I bought one at full price last year and they sold out long before the sales happened  I had plans to buy out the stock, I think I wanted to take off the lantern part and use the heads for props. Alas, I ended up with my only one, so I kept it lantern shaped


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here are some new purchases from yesterday at homesense , since we got 3 baby vultures figure getting the mama was the right thing to do  , the jol cauldron is like metal copper their was a med and small too , and the tall cat , what can i say


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

effie , i love the pedestal great find great price

msmello , that wreath with roses and skuls looks awsome


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bozz I love what you've done with the place

MsMello that wreath is fabulous and I think the LED's in the eyes would really add a nice touch.

Witchfromcanada OMG!! I love the mommy vulture, oh I hope we get something like that down here, I would definately buy the mommy and the babies, you know how I love glitter
Oh and the prop you have holding the vulture is super cute, I wonder where you got her

I need to start posting pics, Ive been purchasing things here and there looks like its time to post, might try to get to that tonight*


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you so much SLM we need to see your pics too. Yeah lots of great pics and stuff here by everybody. I just some added some solar power LED lights inside the hut with more spiders, real animal skulls I found in the woods yesterday and various other small detail items inside, need to take a few more pics myself after I move it outside in the light. It looks more like a little museum inside. Oh did I mention I added a remote sound box for those surprising voice startles.... Can't wait to see how everybody else displays their new purchases once they are set up. Great days ahead for all....huh ?!?!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi there WitchfromCanada.
I bought the same tall cat yesterday. Got mine at Home Sense for $69.99. They also had a witch and a haunted house room divider.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Msmello I don't remember seeing the lantern last year at Walmart but from the various skull lanterns I've seen around now, I like the skull shape the best on the one you bought. Nice purchase.

A Witch From Canada, love your purchases, the pumpkin kettle is really nice. You don't usually see these metal JOL with lids on them. I would find a nice halloween frame and put some of those pics with your little one in them. She's so cute holding them for your while you take the pics.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Shawna said:


> Hi there WitchfromCanada.
> I bought the same tall cat yesterday. Got mine at Home Sense for $69.99. They also had a witch and a haunted house room divider.


hi there Shawna , a witch room divider    oh i so want one of those , how big is it and how much was it ??? is it at a homesense in Ontario ? i am in Quebec and havent seen those yet ...

spookie mama the prop holding the vulture is a one of a kind LOL sorry  she as a blast shopping with mommy for halloween stuff this year she also got her 2 costumes yesterday for this halloween pirate girl and a witch  she is also all sight for our upcoming trip to a spirit store this year , our first visit there  

ghost of spookie , i have lots of pictures of Elizabeth here printed out with halloween stuff , she is my little model also for my garden pictures  i have a bunch of srapbooking paper and halloween stickers and acc i have been collecting for the past 3 years i just never have the time to make an album .

i have more pictures and videos coming this week as the BIG props will start to come in


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi WitchfromCanada,
Yes, we have tons of Home Sense's in Ontario. One of the first to put out their Halloween besides Michaels. The witch was about the same height as the cat and if I remember correctly was 129.99 and the haunted house room divider was either the same price or a little more. Sorry, no pictures, Hubby was up in Nunavet fishing with the one camera and oldest daughter is in Hong Knog with the other camera. Hubby came back this morning so I will make a point of bringing the camera with me the next time I go but the location is not the closest one so I don't know when I will get there. Keep the pictures coming on your end! Love to see what your's carries! We have the same great taste!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Shawna said:


> Hi WitchfromCanada,
> Yes, we have tons of Home Sense's in Ontario. One of the first to put out their Halloween besides Michaels. The witch was about the same height as the cat and if I remember correctly was 129.99 and the haunted house room divider was either the same price or a little more. Sorry, no pictures, Hubby was up in Nunavet fishing with the one camera and oldest daughter is in Hong Knog with the other camera. Hubby came back this morning so I will make a point of bringing the camera with me the next time I go but the location is not the closest one so I don't know when I will get there. Keep the pictures coming on your end! Love to see what your's carries! We have the same great taste!


ok now i have to go on the haunt for that witch lol , too bad i am 40 min to an hour from motreal otherwise i'd be there everyday  i'll have to go find diffrent home sense next time this week ....thanks for the info  ....


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

today I was headed for tgi fridays to be treated to a dinner when I thought, hey, I havent bugged the Homegoods out here in awhile mebbe I should pop in to see what they have. I guess my intuition to beg to make a diversion, even though we were mightily hungry, paid off :3 I walked in and heard the clacking of the scaretaker doing his siren song to me, shaking violently. hehe. I walked right over and announced , "Im buying this!". The clerk looked at me funny and said , "your sure your gonna buy it?" and looked at me skeptically. I said firmly, "yes!, but Im going to look around real quick to see what else ya got". Did a quick perusal, (Im looking for thet cool wreath with the skulls an flowers- nada here) so went to stand behind 8 people in line. Ahhh , finally, I feel a bit guilty because this was my second Scaretaker purchase and others have none. This ones is for my mother, who whined at me for a whole week to borrow mine during the holiday, lol. Now she has one, hes in her living room guarding the TV.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

*Dollar Tree Finds*

Hello People,

I just joined and you guys are great! I thought I'd share the shelf that I made from this years Dollar Tree items. I am lucky enough to have a year-round Halloween room in my home and needed a couple of shelves. I hope you like what I did for only a few bucks...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

rmwitch said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I just joined and you guys are great! I thought I'd share the shelf that I made from this years Dollar Tree items. I am lucky enough to have a year-round Halloween room in my home and needed a couple of shelves. I hope you like what I did for only a few bucks...


Welcome to the forum 

your shelf is brilliant , very good idea  must be fun to have a halloween room all year


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

KittyVibe see here: Lillian Vernon: Blood-Rose and Skull Decor

rmwith: Welcome! And what an excellent shelf!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

*Skull and Rose Wreath*

The skull and rose wreath like mine can be purchased here, though I bought mine off ebay for a fraction of the cost. There's also a matching garland that's pretty cool.

Lilian Vernon


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

cool finds all the halloween stuff that i bought this year was a few finds at yard sakes and some candy at my local walgreens..

hopeing to go back to walgreens today >


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All

There are some fab piccies of everyones goodies on here!

I thought I would show you what I bought today. Everything except the two vases came from TK MAxx. The vases were a snip at £2.50 from a charity shop!

BW


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got back from Home Sense and took pictures of the witch and haunted house room divider. When my teenage son gets up later I will get him to show me how to post pictures. I was right about the witch being 129.99 but the room dividers are 99.99.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I would love to see this room divider. 

Britishwitch - love your purchases.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Shawna said:


> Just got back from Home Sense and took pictures of the witch and haunted house room divider. When my teenage son gets up later I will get him to show me how to post pictures. I was right about the witch being 129.99 but the room dividers are 99.99.


oh goodie  cant wait to see those pictures , but then again if i totaly fall in love with those items and cant find them here it will be very frustrating  but pictures are always good to see


----------



## wtwtw (May 22, 2009)

*dark room revolving door*

I went to an auction over the weekend and purchased a brand new eseco 36" dark room door still in the original box and pallet for $25.00. This makes four i have for my future haunt. You can find them used on craigs list for around $150.00. The one i bought lists for $2350.00. The years we used them in our haunt they were great. People were scared to go thru them because you do not know what is on the other side.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

wow! a dark room door!! Never thought of that, and wouldn't dream of finding one so cheap!! GREAT deal!! 

Britishwitch - those 2 vases are GORGEOUS - for year round even!!! GREAT finds!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a pic I took of the HomeGoods red roses-skulls-black leaves wreath they have. This is not the exact same thing that Lillian Vernon and others may have. Having seen the wreath in person I can tell you the HG one has really nice bloody red roses. I don't recall how much it cost. Did anyone take note of it or buy one maybe?


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

The above pictures are the witch and the haunted house room dividers for sale at home sense in Ontario. The witch is 129.99 and the room dividers are 99.99.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Shawna said:


> The above pictures are the witch and the haunted house room dividers for sale at home sense in Ontario. The witch is 129.99 and the room dividers are 99.99.


   i knew i shouldnt have looked at that picture lol 

ok i need to find that witch ,and i am pretty sure i wont have luck finding one here ,  i got 2 boot pair , 2 diffrent size cat , a witch hat now the witch would complete the set  she's uge .....

the room divider is really nice too but the witch  thanks for posting the picture Shawna , where in Ontario are you ?


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Witchfromcanada,
I live in Mississauga which is about 20 minutes west of Toronto.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

well UPS delivered these 2 today , i am happy they are working properly too  a friend got these for me at walmart.com earlier this month since in Canada we cant order online .....


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

They look great Witch From Canada !!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those props look great!
The skeleton is cool! Does that use a spinning unbalanced motor to make it shake?
Nice finds!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Those props look great!
> The skeleton is cool! Does that use a spinning unbalanced motor to make it shake?
> Nice finds!



Dave i tried looking ,it is IN the rib cage but their is a plastic thing blocking access , will have to try and look with a flashlight while he is doing is thing hehehe ...i am very happy with both i am a lucky gal to have such a nice friend on the US side


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Isn't Dave the best friend ever. He did a HUGE favor for me when Gemmy was selling stuff at wholesale prices. =)

I saw the witch at my Homesence, if you'd like me to pick it up for you I can.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i saw the tablecloth when i was at rosses yesterday...but i had bought mine already after halloween clearance for 3.99!! so i better just stick with that..but i do like the basket


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Those room dividers are divine! Thanks for posting videos of the witch and skelly in a cage, though my sound isnt working  great stuff nonetheless.


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

i like pumpkin in that room very much !!

great stuff for halloween


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Making most of my props homemade this year cause I'm leaving for Disney World right after Halloween so I need the mulla for that. Still seeing the stuff on this thread made me want to go shopping!lol

I just picked up a few things. Skeleton stuff id from Dollar Tree & I bought a whole bunch of tea lights, 2/ $1.00. Thought that was a good price. The lanturn is for the Make-n-Take Sat., we're gonna learn how to gut them & put the tea lights in.

I'm always looking for halloween stamps & these were a good deal, they were 25-50 cents each on sale at AJ Moore.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, just bought these at the Goodwill in Corbin, Ky. They are supposed to be picture holders that you attach to your computer monitor. The screw looks like it goes thru your monitor. There are also ones that look like a hotdog and pop can. You can see them on the bags top. The Goodwill only had these two. I saw the shape on a bottom shelf and instantly thought electrodes. I going to do an electric chair/ scientist lab room this year and thought these would go perfectly. I even like the slant on the screw middle. It will make them sit a little more interesting. They were 2.50 a piece.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Making most of my props homemade this year cause I'm leaving for Disney World right after Halloween so I need the mulla for that. Still seeing the stuff on this thread made me want to go shopping!lol
> 
> I just picked up a few things. Skeleton stuff id from Dollar Tree & I bought a whole bunch of tea lights, 2/ $1.00. Thought that was a good price. The lanturn is for the Make-n-Take Sat., we're gonna learn how to gut them & put the tea lights in.
> 
> I'm always looking for halloween stamps & these were a good deal, they were 25-50 cents each on sale at AJ Moore.



Muffy, did you get the lantern from Dollar Tree also, and what did it run? I like the overall appearance of it. Come back and post your finished project.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thorn Kill Creek said:


> Ok, just bought these at the Goodwill in Corbin, Ky. They are supposed to be picture holders that you attach to your computer monitor. The screw looks like it goes thru your monitor. There are also ones that look like a hotdog and pop can. You can see them on the bags top. The Goodwill only had these two. I saw the shape on a bottom shelf and instantly thought electrodes. I going to do an electric chair/ scientist lab room this year and thought these would go perfectly. I even like the slant on the screw middle. It will make them sit a little more interesting. They were 2.50 a piece.



That's kind of interesting. Probably one of those one-of-a-kind finds but that just goes to show you never know what will turn up.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I love the stamps Muffy


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Muffy said:


> Making most of my props homemade this year cause I'm leaving for Disney World right after Halloween so I need the mulla for that. Still seeing the stuff on this thread made me want to go shopping!lol
> 
> I just picked up a few things. Skeleton stuff id from Dollar Tree & I bought a whole bunch of tea lights, 2/ $1.00. Thought that was a good price. The lanturn is for the Make-n-Take Sat., we're gonna learn how to gut them & put the tea lights in.
> 
> I'm always looking for halloween stamps & these were a good deal, they were 25-50 cents each on sale at AJ Moore.


nice find Muffy , LUCKY YOU going to disney take lots of pic to share with me


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

ok 2 more boxes arrived today via ups got my kicking leg scarecrow and the hunchback (both from walmart.com) .....and i found her , got the uge witch at homesense today


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Witch - Can't wait to see this scarecrow in action for real! And where can you buy a cutie pie like the one standing next to the witch?  


As for myself, I just returned from a short trip to Rehoboth Beach in Delaware... and saw MILLIONS of Halloween things.... Couldn't help but to buy a few.... he, he, he!  I will post pictures later today or tomorrow...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

WickedBB70 said:


> Witch - Can't wait to see this scarecrow in action for real! And where can you buy a cutie pie like the one standing next to the witch?
> 
> 
> As for myself, I just returned from a short trip to Rehoboth Beach in Delaware... and saw MILLIONS of Halloween things.... Couldn't help but to buy a few.... he, he, he!  I will post pictures later today or tomorrow...


millions of halloween things ? my heart would not be able to endure the shock lol ......and you made a few purchases ?? so your minister of finances was feeling a bit loose   , and now your gonna make us wait till tomorow to show us those pictures ?!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I was interested in the kicking legs SC too.But now I think I could make one since I got some KL's from Big Lots last Nov. WFC is your SC for outdoors too and please post video of it when you get a chance.....I like the greeter too, man it was a nice day for you huh ? Musta felt like Christmas......


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OOOOOO, I love the hunchback!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

A Witch from Canada: I wanna go to your house for Halloween! LOL!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Howlatthemoon said:


> A Witch from Canada: I wanna go to your house for Halloween! LOL!


LOL howlatthemoon your welcome to come visit  

Bozz i was suprised about the kicking action wasnt expected to be as much , i like gemmy props but often they do disapoint ya know  but this week all 4 work well (so far lol) .... this week is feeling like christmas for sure espacially since we have FROST warnings tonight  i mean in august what the heck is up with that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the hunchback a lot, not crazy about his hands though, but he's got a face you have to love and his voice sounds familiar. Can't quite place it but very familiar. Sydney Greenstreet-like maybe??


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Awitchfromcanada: Glad you were able to get the witch! She is pretty cool! Are you going to have her hands holding a broom or maybe a cat by the tail?


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Tuesday, I went up to NW Arkansas, to my favorite scrapstore - and  they were EMPTY!! BUT, there were a couple tables and the girl told me, it's all 75% off.  ohhh, well....let me take a moment to look around! So, I come across this lantern, and I have been wanting one for awhile, but they are usually so expensive! This one was $100!!! Therefore, I got it for $25!! It was still kinda high for me (esp since I've bought so much lately!) but there was no second guessing - it was meant to be MINE.  It is very heavy - good quality. I plan to alter it for Halloween, for my witches kitchen - nothing permanent, I'll redecorate it for all the seasons year round - too nice and expensive to store away! Anyway, I'm thinking black flowers on top, black vines, leaves - maybe perch my black bird from DT on top...then a black candle inside, I have a LED one, so it wouldn't burn anything I put on top. Once I get it decorated, I'll post pics again.

View attachment 5718


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Went to a yardsale about an hour away, and got some loot. I was a bit miffed the guy had sold stuff during the week, his wife told me they had lots of life sized animated but her husband sold them all to neighbors and friends. The sale was advertised 2 weeks in advance and I emailed him about it a few days after the ad was posted, he made every intention in his reply that he would be selling on this one particular day. /sigh. so much for any really cool stuff, I had pickovers to choose from , I was just hoping for something animated for the drive. I got my mother up at 5am to accompany me and I hoped it wasnt for nothing, we got some stuff but she was bummed more than I was over our haul, since she had to work all day afterwards. 

So with muchout much ado- I present my piccies of stuff- spent a total of $54 for my items, and $17 for my moms. She got a nice skull, dont know the material, some kind of resin, sally costume (Nightmare B4 Xmas), a strobe with sound, a spiderweb table cloth and a few more things I cant recall atm. The seller was telling my mom it was $10 but there was a sticker for $5, he looked upset but gave us the cloth for $5, he said he paid $30 and was from fright catalog. I thought fright C was mostly props?

My stuff- 
10 mini flying guys various styles
1 hanging upside down bat
1 pair foam hands
2 pair costume monster gloves
1 bat mask
1 package realistic eyeballs
2 packages of synthetic hair
1 large black cat
1 Anuksunamun costume
costume skirt
6 brand new in package scene setter stone walls (the big ones)
6 rolls of 6ft "snow" sheets for my xmas display
package of web napkins
Brand new package hobby knife set (like exacto knives in various styles)


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> ok 2 more boxes arrived today via ups got my kicking leg scarecrow and the hunchback (both from walmart.com) .....and i found her , got the uge witch at homesense today


Thanks VERY much for posting the pics and vids! These are the best views of these props I've seen to date. 

I'd like to add the hunchback to my Franky lab, but not sure if I can make the space. Need to re-look at the foot print available. 

Scarecrow is really cool as is. But for my dungeon layout, I think I'd add feet, re-cloth, and swap his head out for a prisoner and add a hangman's noose so he'd be hung from the rafters. Gotta get approval from my son first. He thinks I tend to go too gory and gruesome for the little TOTs.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

13mummy- those are the most adorable outfits! 
Tumblindice- awesome candleholders. I must find some... 
msmello - PERFECT bling for a reaper!
Bozz - very nice!
Great price on the pedestal! Can't find them anywhere for better than that 
kittyvibe- you can't feel guilty, it wasn't for you, afterall. 
rmwitch- awesome shelf addition!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

britishwitch- good finds! The pitchers are beautiful, could probably leave them up year round
Muffy - Do you know of another good place for inexpensive stamps? I'm not having much luck...

This thread is so bad! I just need to keep telling myself, 'rent is more important than new props. 
Rent is more important than new props'...


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Junit and I know what ya mean I want to go on a shopping spree and buy more stuff I don't need..... but those darn bills keep getting in the way. I'm so motivated I want to go out and just paid full retail for something but I'm too cheap and broke so I gotta look for the deals, good thing I'm never too broke to jump on a good deal..... PS,.......and thanks for the vids too, those are 2 very cool props and I really dig the KS, your right his action is much cooler than I anticipated.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I've did some shopping as well. I wen to Winners and got some nice skull pillows for the living room. Then I went to Micheals and found a kewl skeleton and a Lemax Spookywotn peice called Happy Howl-O-Ween. Yay! I started decorating my apartment already!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Ooh, love the pillows!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I've did some shopping as well. I wen to Winners and got some nice skull pillows for the living room. Then I went to Micheals and found a kewl skeleton and a Lemax Spookywotn peice called Happy Howl-O-Ween. Yay! I started decorating my apartment already!


Kitty looks unimpressed with his new skeleton friend on the couch! We bought that same Spookytown piece, we are cat crazy. Love the pillows!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Went to a yardsale about an hour away, and got some loot.


Wow! Great stuff, Kittyvibe. I love the cat in the fourth pic. Reminds me of the creature Michael Jackson turns into in Thriller, with the Yellow eyes.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

OK.... here's what I bought when I went to the States.... I wish I had won the Mega-Power-Ball-Whatever lottery (which in NJ was $325 Millions ....). I would've bought more! 










Here are some close-ups of everything....


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are some more close-ups.....


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is a short video of some of the animated decorations... sorry for the quality, but Photobucket wouldn't let me load a higher res. video.... and it's too late for me to look at this now....!
(hope this works.... this is my first time posting a video!  )

New decos-Halloween 2009 :: Video of 2009 purchases video by WickedBB70 - Photobucket


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of the items I just bought. See my write up under 'Product Review' to learn more.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/product-reviews/80626-sideshow-gaffs-ebay.html
Most of my other purchases aren't much of anything yet, until I build them. You know, pvc pipe, paint, plywood, 2x4 etc etc etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Walked into a TJMAXX & MORE store today and it was like a rerun of HomeGoods. So if you missed something at HomeGoods (lots of pics already posted), keep checking at TJMaxx, it might show up again. I did notice most of the pieces from the Boston Warehouse Bone Collector's collection on the shelf, including a tray. Didn't see any new pieces than already mentioned from HomeGoods.

Yesterday we were passing another DOLLAR TREE up in the SF bay area and decided to stop in and see how it compared. They had a smattering of what's been out, but not all things, and they had a lot of Halloween boxes waiting to be unpacked. I decided to get a jump on organizing halloween candy bags and picked up some of their Halloween zip bags. They came 40 to a package and I think I saw 3 designs (spider web, pumpkins and haunted house scene). They also had treat bags that were shaped like a hand in a skeleton and a green ghoul design, 18 count. They had lollipops called Monstaz Pops shaped like pirate skulls and pumpkins and eyeballs; 6 to a package. Halloween ties--4 designs, 9 ft pvc garland with cut outs, black and white skull and cross bones flasks, lots of yard decorations like leaf bags that look like pumpkins, etc., 4 packs of cookie cutters, foam stickers, skull rings (50 count), halloween creatures, erasers, some halloween candy: spinning face candy balls (skull and pumpkin)--I thought these were kind of cool, Peep marshmallow ghosts, pumpkins, some kind of Marvel cartoon super hero candy, more decorations: 2 pc and 1 pc assorted spiders, witch on broom hanging deco; skull marker board, various treat bags, pot holders and towels, straws, barbed wire garland; make up/costumes, collapsible treat bags, 6 different masks, 5 different halloween tote bags. I have some pics if you guys want me to post.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

heehee, thanks, now that you mention it, I think your right Thorn Kill Creek about the Kitty Jackson


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Wickedbb those are some awsome purchases , i love the witch flickering candle  

Finn those are creepy little finds , very nice, how are you gonna display them ? 

Kittyvibe those are some cool purchases , wow nice lot .

Mistress i love the pillows i saw them and some other at winners last week , your kitty however doesnt seem too fond on the skelly friend on the sofa lol


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> for some reason i kept getting a message where i entered 11 images but i only had 8 and it wouldnt post so here s the rest of the picture fom prior post


OMG where did you get these from ?????? They look awesome, I am made creepy things in a bottle last year but I like yours so much better


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> Finn those are creepy little finds , very nice, how are you gonna display them ?


I bought a display case about 25 years ago to display one of my car models. I never used it and the wife has been asking what I plan on doing with it since we first moved in together 15 years ago. I told her I would find something to do with it. Well, I finally have. The mermaid is going into the display case and the fairie is going into a shadow box that I am making for it.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

tamster said:


> OMG where did you get these from ?????? They look awesome, I am made creepy things in a bottle last year but I like yours so much better


Tamster i got all these either at winners or homesense , the cauldron potion bottles are going out fast when i went back last week they only had 1 left (non musical) in the 3 homesense i did , and 2 musical at winners .....

(the larger 2 are musical globe that play ding dong the witch is dead)


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

My purchases from TJ Maxx today. They had some new stuff and I had to resist buying more.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

The 3 Witches are adorable!!!!!!

I can just see them sitting on a shelf!!

Love them all 

BW


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

okay im jealous we dont have any of those stores...


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> Tamster i got all these either at winners or homesense , the cauldron potion bottles are going out fast when i went back last week they only had 1 left (non musical) in the 3 homesense i did , and 2 musical at winners .....
> 
> (the larger 2 are musical globe that play ding dong the witch is dead)


So the eyeballs in the jar you got at Winners or Homesense? I just been to Homesense yesterday and did not see those jars


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i loved the frog he is so cute..and i loved the (theremin,,but i would never buy..i could NEVER work it..but looks cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HomeSense and Winners are the Canadian equivalents (sister companies) of TJMaxx, HomeGoods, Marshall's here in the U.S. However, most of the items our Canadian haunters are posting pics of have already made it on the shelves here in the U.S. at HomeGoods and are starting to appear on shelves at TJMaxx. I no longer live close to a Marshall's so rarely stop in there. Hope this helps anyone out there looking to pick up some of the items in the photos.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Got her from HomeGoods...her eyes blink red...


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

lol, just had to do a lolcat with that pic....

nice stuff everyone


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

VNOMISS said:


> Got her from HomeGoods...her eyes blink red...


ok i am officially jealous  love her


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

tamster said:


> So the eyeballs in the jar you got at Winners or Homesense? I just been to Homesense yesterday and did not see those jars


both places have them their the same compagny only winners is smaller so they get less stuff , maybe they sold them aleready .....

homesense and winners get trucks of stuff everyday except on weekends .


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, here is the Mortar and Pestel I picked up from Amazon. It's made from marble.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Also, here is my new Barney Skeleton and the Grim Reaper. The grim reaper I got from Lakeside Collections.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was thinking of getting that same Grim Reaper from ABC Distributing...hes only $19.99 right?? Is he a good deal...he looks like it?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

why aren't those jammies in adult sizes?


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

savagehaunter said:


> why aren't those jammies in adult sizes?


I know! ya we got older, but our inner child never did! lol


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I was thinking of getting that same Grim Reaper from ABC Distributing...hes only $19.99 right?? Is he a good deal...he looks like it?


I got him last year m he is very good quality in my opinon, i just added chain and a lantern


I have gotten a reaper with serving tray and the body bag from them this year


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm so excited!! My pumpkinrot purchase is finally here!! Took a bit to get her with 2 different shipping companies and exchange and taxes, but I LOVE her!!
Gonna have to tone down the purchasing now though.... All I wanna do is decorate now!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Some of what I have gotten so far..Hopefully I resized this right


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

wedding dress for my corpse bride to be


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

omg purple - i LOVE LOVE LOVE that moon lamp!!! How wonderfully unique!!! Great finds!

Hez, your set up there looks perfect!!! (Im having to slow down the spending too! LOL)


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

dollar store finds and thrift store finds. The glass containers are a project for my witches cupboard. The pink panther costume I had to have cuz I had one of those when I was a kid. Sorry for so many posts but couldnt figure out how to get the pictures to just show up on my post. Maybe they are to big or something??? Anyways..my spider is coming today Ill post a pic when it arrives..Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Almost forgot my sleepy hollow display


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Love your pictures Purpleferrets!!!

btw how does the Fall Febreeze smell? lol


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> omg purple - i LOVE LOVE LOVE that moon lamp!!! How wonderfully unique!!! Great finds!
> 
> Hez, your set up there looks perfect!!! (Im having to slow down the spending too! LOL)


I love that moon lamp too. Very cool.


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

love the sleepy hollow display!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

savagehaunter said:


> why aren't those jammies in adult sizes?


I know I want a pair too. I must live vicariously (sp?) through my children.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice finds, purpleferrets


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

purpleferrets3 i love the sleepy hollow display and the haunted castle tea light holder, wow all very nice purchases and finds (ps i love your jack sparrow porsters  ) 

Hez , i really like your purchases too , the candelacra is really neat 

malibuman you made some nice purchases too , the mortar is awsome


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!!!

All these purchases are FANTASTIC!!!

BW


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey all! I went out today and bought myself an early birthday present ... the 36" animated light-up spider from Walgreens ($20). I took a pic of it in daylight and then a vid of it in the dark, lit-up and moving. (I hope the vid works ... if not, I'll try something else.)















For $20, it's actually sort of cool. It's indoor/outdoor ... I just hope it stands up to Chicago weather. I probably won't have it moving until the Big Day ... just in case.


ETA: Hey *Hez* ... I am dying to get that black candelabra! I love it! My Michaels didn't have any left, but the guy said they should be getting more in tomorrow. I thought it was gonna be cheesy, but when I picked it up (the displayed one) and it had some weight behind it, I was pleasantly surprised. I'll be heading in there tomorrow with my 50% off coupon!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Murf that spider is totally cool , ok that is going on my want list .....i wonder if it works hanging upside down ? or like on a wall ? is it very heavy ? very cool prop


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*walmart (canadian stores)*

well i knew i shouldnt stoped at walmart today , more spendings 

my husband (yes my husband ) liked these lenticular portraits and so HE put them in the cart  , i also like the lenticular tombstones , and got 2 crows and an owl .

they also had haunted lighted trees 5 or 6 feet tall , first time i see some in stores here they wore 55$


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

purple ferrets3
whats is that sleepy hollow display?
where did you get it?

what does it cost?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How much were the framed pics?


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

That owl is sweet Canada! how much was it, gotta get some to set up with some led eyes.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

ghost of spookie , count Chocula , the frames wore 19.96$ , the tombstones wore 14.96 $ and the owl is 12,96$ (crows wore same price i think as the owl ) .....in the usa these are probably all a little cheaper then here ?.... 

tomorow or over the weekend i will try to go to hart and zellers see if they have things out for halloween .....


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

If wallyworld doesnt offer the owls down here, im glad i have family in burlington that might get their hands on some for me, thanks for the info


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

love them portraits...definite for sure...thanks witch...glad walmart has something to look forward to


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes Purpleferret, please tell us where you got the Sleepy Hollow display. Ohh I love Johnny Depp!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

murf1013 said:


> Hey all! I went out today and bought myself an early birthday present ... the 36" animated light-up spider from Walgreens ($20). I took a pic of it in daylight and then a vid of it in the dark, lit-up and moving. (I hope the vid works ... if not, I'll try something else.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that spider would look more realistic if you took out the bulbs on the legs...too much of a child decoration factor with those lights on them legs


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow witch you are so lucky to have your Walmart have something already. Haven't checked out Zellers yet.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Count Chocula said:


> If wallyworld doesnt offer the owls down here, im glad i have family in burlington that might get their hands on some for me, thanks for the info


If you have a Home Goods look there. I picked up that same owl for $8.00.


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

I will buy Michael Meyers Rob Zombie Mask for halloween day


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Canadians! I'll be off to check out wal mart tomorrow, spencers should be stocking soon too!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

JoAnn Fabrics has the exact same talking portraits. It was 29.99 but you can use the 40% coupon. Theirs are probably out before walmart in most areas, thats the case here. They are really creepy and have nice frames that are sturdy.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> well i knew i shouldnt stoped at walmart today , more spendings
> 
> my husband (yes my husband ) liked these lenticular portraits and so HE put them in the cart  , i also like the lenticular tombstones , and got 2 crows and an owl .
> 
> they also had haunted lighted trees 5 or 6 feet tall , first time i see some in stores here they wore 55$


OMG!!!!!!!! This was at Walmart?? how much for those portraits? Those are way cool, never seen anything like that, I have to check if we have them in our Walmart in Ontario.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> purple ferrets3
> whats is that sleepy hollow display?
> where did you get it?
> 
> what does it cost?


Its a movie collectable by Mcfarlane toys. It came out when the movie was released in 1999. I got mine off of Ebay. I think I paid 40.00 bucks for it. There are quite a few on there I didnt have any luck finding it anywhere else. They also make the individual characters action figures.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> Love your pictures Purpleferrets!!!
> 
> btw how does the Fall Febreeze smell? lol


Great!!! I have to stop myself from using it though. Trying to save it for the fall LOL!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Love the owl!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Well......as soon as I saw Witch from Canada's stuff she got from Walmart this morning I high tailed to my Walmart, I got the owl, and tombstones but was so disappointed they did not have the portraits in yet. I asked the clerk and she had no clue to what I was talking about, thank goodness that each shelf had pictures to where halloween items go and shown her. She said it won't be in until next week : (


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

well went to zellers this morning , nothing but the clerk said next week as they are actualy clearing the back to school stuff this weekend and the candy is out ....

went to harts, zero nothing there ....

then hit dollorama , wow lots of stuff this year , i got some blood syrup candy pouches , you know the ones that look like hospital pouches they hang to give you blood (sorry dont know the english for that lol) and uge pumpkins lollipops


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I got my ZOMBIE BABY!! 



He was at Party City and I got him for $20.00 after using my $10.00 coupon -- he's just the plain one, not the head spinning one -- but we have a yard haunt and the motion/sound activated props are a pain, so he'll look great sitting in the cemetary on top of a tombstone with a spotlight on him! I'm considering touching him up and putting some glow in the dark paint on his eyes and fangs:










I got the gargoyle for $12.99 at Christmas Tree Shops, the sales clerks were laughing like crazy, they all agreed he was cute!! He looks kind of like a creepy old letch, but he painted up well -- here's his evil AFTER photo:










Went to Lowes, Target, Wal-Mart, Big Lots, Marshalls -- all had NOTHING -- sigh . . . finally found a Walgreen's with a few things. This forum is GREAT because I already know EXACTLY what I'm looking for before I even go shopping, and have any possible coupons in hand!!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Effie...
How is the quality of that zombie baby? I am really considering ordering one of these.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Effie said:


> I got my ZOMBIE BABY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job. Looks much better painted.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

brandywine1974 said:


> Effie...
> How is the quality of that zombie baby? I am really considering ordering one of these.


The quality of zombie baby was a little disappointing -- I was under the impression he was more of a vinyl baby doll type material, or maybe a resin material, I don't know why I thought that -- but he's a thick latex material over foam, the bottom is just the bare foam -- the foam is not styrofoam, but more like a soft spongy foam. . . hmmm, it's hard to describe so I'll just put in a picture of his bottom:










I thought about ordering him from Spirit Halloween last year, and I'm glad now that I didn't. He's definitely worth $20.00 from Party City, but $29.99 plus shipping might be a little steep -- if you got free shipping and if it's easier for you to order online, it might be worth it, depending on how much you want him, I guess.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I had a sneaking suspicion that the quality may be disappointing.  That is why I was holding off. Thanks for the honest review.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

brandywine1974 said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion that the quality may be disappointing.  That is why I was holding off. Thanks for the honest review.


I still love him, though, he's perfect for my purposes . . .


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Today I went to Big Lots, Michaels, and Dollar Tree.

I thought Big Lots was overpriced on a lot of things. I left with a $15 blucky.

Michaels I went in with a coupon and left with a $25 talking, moving witch! It's awesome and doesn't need a power cord!

Dollar tree was GREAT this year. I bought 3 packs of freaky fabric, one skull, one gory foot, two tombstones, a butcher shop sign, a pack of webs and a graveyard arrow sign. I was looking forward to some Don Post prosthetics though.

Does walmart have anything out yet?


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

magicmatt said:


> Today I went to Big Lots, Michaels, and Dollar Tree.
> 
> Michaels I went in with a coupon and left with a $25 talking, moving witch! It's awesome and doesn't need a power cord!


For the price, that Michael's witch just can't be beat!! I think it's the best buy for a prop this Halloween. I wish there were some more like it for that price . . .


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Effie said:


> For the price, that Michael's witch just can't be beat!! I think it's the best buy for a prop this Halloween. I wish there were some more like it for that price . . .


The only thing is the mouth does not move. I'd rather have that than a turning head. But for $25, this will do.


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Effie, I got that same skull from Walgreens! I love it for only $7.99.

I've also hit up Dollar tree and got a bunch of stuff. They have really stepped it up for Halloween.

I'll have to look into that witch. Is it 25 with a forty or fifty percent off coupon?


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

That was with a 50% coupon.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I travelled to another Walmart in Ontario, Canada and finally got the portraits!! I could not rest until I got them. I checked out this store called "The Dead Zone" lots of things in there but super expensive! The only thing that I liked was the spider victim. I ended up going to Dollarama and found the cutest tinest teddy bear sweater with a pumpkin face my russian toy terrier can wear ( no one has costumes XXXS for her ) 

I also found in Dollarama gel bloody hands, feet and all sorts of cling gels. Also had plastic hands and feet. I will paint them up a bit more to look realistic.

Nothing in Zellers, Sears, or Shoppers.
Just waiting for our Spirits Store to open I hope they have those needle pens, they were so cool. And want the talking Dracula, never got him last year so I hope to use him in a prop.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Tamster,
Which Walmart locations in Ontario have their Halloween out?


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Shawna said:


> Hi Tamster,
> Which Walmart locations in Ontario have their Halloween out?


Hi Shawna

I went to the St. Catharines Walmart, I am the same distance to Hamilton as I am to St. Catharines, 30 minutes each way. What a different between the two, Hamilton has nothing to speak of in Halloween but St. Catharines seem to have a lot.

We will have a Spirit Store in Burlington, a bit futher for me, but worth it.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, here is a pic of the Butler I got at Sams.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

And here is a couple of video's I took of him. I really like the guy.
Halloween 2009 :: video 1 of butler video by malibooman - Photobucket
Halloween 2009 :: video 2 of butler video by malibooman - Photobucket


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Love the Butler, he'd be cool to have at my party, how much is he?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

tamster said:


> Love the Butler, he'd be cool to have at my party, how much is he?


He was 75 dollars.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

malibuman said:


> He was 75 dollars.


That is so sad we don't have a Sams in Ontario Canada I would love to have him.


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

Shawna said:


> Hi Tamster,
> Which Walmart locations in Ontario have their Halloween out?


The Walmart in Milton has about all of their halloween stuff out now....just put most of it out yesterday


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I love the butler more than the ST, hes much cheaper and his action is better.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

My first purchase of the year, great find for only $1 (got it at Dollar Tree). They had a few others. At first I saw one that said "Open at Midnight," which I liked, especially since I am 95% nocturnal; but I couldn't think of anywhere appropriate to hang such a sign. Even though I am awake, my home is definitely not open to anybody who wants to stop by - at any time of day! But hidden behind some other signs was one with spiders on it, so of course I had to get that one. 











It looks better with the wire coming to a point at the top (the way it's hanging now that it's in its permanent place), rather than rounded like it is in this picture that I took before I found a place for it. It's hanging in plain view of the front doorway so it's one of the first things you see when entering my house.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

tamster said:


> That is so sad we don't have a Sams in Ontario Canada I would love to have him.


I don't know about Canada, but the Michaels down here in Quakertown, Pa has that same butler. Don't know how much he was.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> then hit dollorama , wow lots of stuff this year , i got some blood syrup candy pouches , you know the ones that look like hospital pouches they hang to give you blood (sorry dont know the english for that lol) and uge pumpkins lollipops


*Witch - I've been looking for this kind of candy since last year! My son got one, and I totally freaked! They are soooooooo cool!!!  Guess I'll have to go to Dollorama tomorrow... 
*


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the videos and pictures malibuman , your very lucky to have him  is he made by gemmy ? he sur looks like the type of head gag studios would make .....


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

The butler at Sam's is very cool. I saw him yesterday. Just be aware however that under his face it is not complete. You can see the screws that hold the jaw. I tried to get the one at Sam's to lower his head (as shown on box) so that it couldnt be seen as much. I didnt purchase because of this reason. Were you able to lower the head on yours?


----------



## AWALSHY1 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Blood bag candy*

Oriental Trading also has these for $5.99 a dozen. They are in stock online


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

They have those blood pouches at OTC


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

For that Butler if you are interested in it, but can't afford the big one, Walgreens has a smaller one of it.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

AWALSHY1 said:


> Oriental Trading also has these for $5.99 a dozen. They are in stock online


*Thanks for the tip! *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bozz said:


> I love the butler more than the ST, hes much cheaper and his action is better.



And I like their lines better. They are both nice looking props however. The chattering jaw is kind of annoying though and I know this is a common problem with these kind of props.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Tamster,
Thanks for letting me know which Walmart! If you ever go to Buffalo and shop they have a Sams Club close to the Lewiston Bridge Border. I havn't got a membership yet but I believe it is $40.00 U.S. I assume Canadians can take out a membership. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

This is a little dorky after reading about ST's and that cute old butler, but I really liked this hanging vampire bat at Walgreen's!! His eyes glow red and he's kind of thin, but I think I can open up his cape and stuff him with some bubble wrap to make him fuller, and I'm thinking of ways to add on some creepy feet at the top -- and he definitely needs a new paint job -- but he has lots of potential, I think!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

In reference to the Butler: For $75.00 you'd think they could come up with a way to stop that thumping of the jaws! But he is very cool otherwise!!

I like the hanging upside down bat!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Effie said:


> This is a little dorky after reading about ST's and that cute old butler, but I really liked this hanging vampire bat at Walgreen's!! His eyes glow red and he's kind of thin, but I think I can open up his cape and stuff him with some bubble wrap to make him fuller, and I'm thinking of ways to add on some creepy feet at the top -- and he definitely needs a new paint job -- but he has lots of potential, I think!


*I love this! I wouldnt worry about stuffing him up, looks like he is supposed to be dead. LOL I mean his bones are showing, I like him just as he is, I think Im going to go and get a couple for the Haunt, thanks for posting.*


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i saw him there too. i really want him but i have other things i need to buy. hopefully i can get him cheap after halloween


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I bought the little 3' butler from Walgreens. He is just such a cute old man--his head is all bobbly! I only tried him a couple times in the store, and he's still in my car for now. I'm going to use him for a table decoration.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I just love everyones pics. Great finds. I just purchased a new photo printer, so please have patience with me. Hopefully, here is the link to my photo album.
Halloween Forum - slaz's Album: recent purchases


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Howlatthemoon said:


> In reference to the Butler: For $75.00 you'd think they could come up with a way to stop that thumping of the jaws! But he is very cool otherwise!!
> 
> I like the hanging upside down bat!


On the butler, I'm going to try and add some foam in his mouth to see if I can quiet him down some.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got the kicking scarecrow from Walmart yesterday. I'm thinking of putting him up on a post in my graveyard so it looks like he is kicking, trying to get down.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

a witch from canada said:


> thanks for the videos and pictures malibuman , your very lucky to have him  is he made by gemmy ? he sur looks like the type of head gag studios would make .....


No, he's not made by Gemmy. It was something like Motion Entertainment or something close to that.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Effie said:


> This is a little dorky after reading about ST's and that cute old butler, but I really liked this hanging vampire bat at Walgreen's!! His eyes glow red and he's kind of thin, but I think I can open up his cape and stuff him with some bubble wrap to make him fuller, and I'm thinking of ways to add on some creepy feet at the top -- and he definitely needs a new paint job -- but he has lots of potential, I think!
> ]QUOTE]
> 
> Effie love the vampire bat , wow looks great and big too i think thats a very neat prop


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Effie said:


> This is a little dorky after reading about ST's and that cute old butler, but I really liked this hanging vampire bat at Walgreen's!! His eyes glow red and he's kind of thin, but I think I can open up his cape and stuff him with some bubble wrap to make him fuller, and I'm thinking of ways to add on some creepy feet at the top -- and he definitely needs a new paint job -- but he has lots of potential, I think!



Love the bat!!!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

*VIDEO: Creepy moving hand $3.99 at Christmas Tree Shops*

YouTube - 100 1268


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Britishwitch said:


> Hi All
> 
> There are some fab piccies of everyones goodies on here!
> 
> ...


the vases are gorgeous BW! what a snip! the rest is lovely & have seen those myself in TKmaxx


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

It's all your fault!!  Thank you Halloween Forum Fiends and Family for being responsible for our burst of buy-mania this Labor Day weekend!! WHEW!!! And what A WEEKEND SO FAR!!! Now I know why the saying "shop till you drop" became soooo popular - especially this time of year!

We made the rounds and hit every spot possible - especially thrift stores - to find sooo many items! We live near the Grandin Road discount outlet. They were putting out some remaining items from last year - some slightly used display items and several new things from this years catalog. Best part - all weekend long - anything Halloween is off 50%! Thanks to SkellyCat - we went to our local Home Goods and found the last gargoyle that she has pictured at the beginning of this thread! It is now sitting over my kitchen sink staring down at me! It is wonderful!! Thanks to your picture SkellyC, I was inspired to start the hunt! 
We also saw a VERY COOL angel statue at Tuesday Morning - left from the garden items - but it was nearly $300. and the store manager said they would never ever mark it down... It did seem that many stores were still either just getting things ready to set up the Halloween merchandise - or had very little to put out. Hobby Lobby already had Christmas trees and decor. Merchants are hurting I think. We also stopped in Partee' Citee' and Crawl up the Wall Mart. We have a Biggs here and a Meijers -- ahhhh -- so many stores -- so little.... money!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Effie, great price on the hand. Usually I see those at least $10 more. Oh but the sound they make! I don't get why they have to be so noisy. They all sound the same too. Funny video.

HallowSusieBoo, I'm jealous you live by a Grandin Road outlet! How cool. I absolutely always find things there I love and would love the 50% off too!! Congrats on finding your gargoyle at HG. Didn't look back in the thread but assume this was the one that got buckled into the back seat of someone's car? I'll always remember that picture, it was too funny. 

Only made one stop today while we were out and that was to a Spirit Halloween store that took over the space of a Home Depot Expo Design Center--huge, huge space. Unfortunately they won't open until tomorrow at 11am, but I'm going to try to go then to have a look see. I'm really curious given the large space how much they end up using for displays. I think I'm pretty well set with major props and purchases this year and really need to spend some time making a list of last minute needs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, duplicate post got made while waiting for it to process. System seems really slow tonight. I think there's a lot of users on it. It's that time of year I guess! 

Yep, 593 visitors on right now.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the labels, ice cube trays and the Black Magic book. We don't have a Home Goods. Did these come from there? We do have a Ross and Tuesday Morning. I haven't been to either in awhile, but I will be checking them out tomorrow!


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

I got the $25 dollar w/coupon With at Michael's. I also have two more 50% coupons so I will have to decide what to use them on!

Also party city had some stuff on clearance and clearance items ending in .99 were an extra half off at the register! I got 2 hanging 2' angel of deaths for 3.80 each and some scene setter border and wall stick ons for 1-2$.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaah, you guys in the UK get better stuff than the TJ Maxx's here. *whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine* I haven't seen Halloween here yet.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> It's all your fault!!  Thank you Halloween Forum Fiends and Family for being responsible for our burst of buy-mania this Labor Day weekend!! WHEW!!! And what A WEEKEND SO FAR!!! Now I know why the saying "shop till you drop" became soooo popular - especially this time of year!
> 
> We made the rounds and hit every spot possible - especially thrift stores - to find sooo many items! We live near the Grandin Road discount outlet. They were putting out some remaining items from last year - some slightly used display items and several new things from this years catalog. Best part - all weekend long - anything Halloween is off 50%! Thanks to SkellyCat - we went to our local Home Goods and found the last gargoyle that she has pictured at the beginning of this thread! It is now sitting over my kitchen sink staring down at me! It is wonderful!! Thanks to your picture SkellyC, I was inspired to start the hunt!
> We also saw a VERY COOL angel statue at Tuesday Morning - left from the garden items - but it was nearly $300. and the store manager said they would never ever mark it down... It did seem that many stores were still either just getting things ready to set up the Halloween merchandise - or had very little to put out. Hobby Lobby already had Christmas trees and decor. Merchants are hurting I think. We also stopped in Partee' Citee' and Crawl up the Wall Mart. We have a Biggs here and a Meijers -- ahhhh -- so many stores -- so little.... money!!


I had no idea there was a Grandin Road outlet!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

This weekend was great for me. I'v got probally about 40% of my Halloween shopping done already. I'm lucky enough to have an aunt that works at a Walgreens, so I get a nice 15% off family discount. I got these from there Saturday night


















Along with 3 packs of Freaky Fabric, a Bag of Bones, pumpkin strobe, and a stand of 10 small strobes that make sounds. I'm usually against getting the foam tombstones, experiences in the past with them weren't great, but I got such a great deal I figured what the heck. I usally use the heavy ones that you can buy at Target, but I'll mix these foams ones in with the ones I have and see how it looks. 

I took 50% off coupons to Michaels yesterday and they let me use all 3 that I had, I just had to make each purchase seperate. I got a set of 3 branches with lights on them, and some chains. But the best was the Skeleton Coachman. It was $130 but with my coupon I got him for just $65, I was thrilled. Only problem is the jaw that makes noise, but its an easy fix.

I also got these at Michaels for inside the house









Overall a great weekend. I'v got most of my normal decor, now its time to start getting the props together.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I was in Poundland today so I got a few bits and bobs. It's all pretty el cheapo but what do you expect for £1 each?

Going to use the skulls in tombstone construction.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Effie said:


> This is a little dorky after reading about ST's and that cute old butler, but I really liked this hanging vampire bat at Walgreen's!! His eyes glow red and he's kind of thin, but I think I can open up his cape and stuff him with some bubble wrap to make him fuller, and I'm thinking of ways to add on some creepy feet at the top -- and he definitely needs a new paint job -- but he has lots of potential, I think!


I love this! how much was he? I wonder if he is anywhere in Canada?


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

My Halloween shopping is done as of today. 










And my Home Depot monster mud supplies. 










Spent around 160$ total, but I'm happy.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

what are those craft supplies for making?


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

Monster Mud. 

http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/tsp_mm.html


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Monster-Maker said:


> My Halloween shopping is done as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that same bag of bones about two years ago. They really come in handy. I've used them as a spiders last meal, wrapped in "web" and last year as my monsters last meal. This year they will be used as...guess what? That's right, a monsters last meal. Hey, I think I see a trend starting here.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> I love this! how much was he? I wonder if he is anywhere in Canada?


I checked my walgreens yesterday and they didn't have it. There were lots of things they didn't have. I guess I'll just have too keep checking back.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I am new. I found this spot last night from a link on a blog. I spent way too many hours looking at photos. Wow, you are all really into the Halloween stuff. LOL

I have to admit to never really being so into Halloween. I am a Christmas nut. However, for many years, my group hosted a haunted house at a school Halloween carnival. It was in the basement under one of the buildings and was pretty good. In fact, we were often told it was too scary and spooky for a carnival. The high school kids went all out and it was a lot of fun.

I just never have gone into things other than light more fun decor for my home. That being said, I decided to have a Boo Bash this year and wanted to decorate each room with a theme of sorts. I have made some great purchase scores at a local church thrift store and they are putting things out almost daily. I also have found some great stuff at Goodwill and many recent cheap purchases at Dollar Tree this week.

I would like to post some photos, but am not sure how to do so. Do I need to store my photos on someplace like Photobucket in order to add them here? 

I found a great gory doctor costume at the thrift store that was missing the mask. I just looked it up and found it for $50 on sale on a web page. I paid $5! I will just find some mask or probably leave it beheaded. I am doing my master bath as a Butcher Shop and this will be a perfect prop to place in my corner jetted tub. I will just scatter some hands, bloody feet on the ledge and try to find a mask for the head. The costume has a rubberized chest that is all cut up and gory. It also has a kneecap exposed and looks gross---uh I mean great!!!!

I stopped in Dollar Tree again this morning to pick up some things that I noticed over the weekend before I found the costume. I got some packages of blood gel that are in spatters, blotches, hand prints, foot prints, etc. I thought they would also be great in there. I also picked up a sign that says Butcher's Shop that is dribbling blood and a hatchet that has red blood looking liquid in the blade that sort of swishes.

I'll see what else I can come up with for this room.

The other rooms are being inspired by the Dollar Tree signs that I picked up. "Enter if you Dare" for entry, Ghost Motel for master bedroom, Beware of Zombies for hall bath, Witches Way for dining area, Pumpkin Heads Deadly Diner for kitchen, Dead End Cemetery for living area, Crossroads Inn for bedroom, and Graveyard Entrance for door out of screened porch to the back yard. Also need ideas for screened porch. (man eating plants??

I also found an awesome hat that is wrapped in bloody gauze and has a large rat on top. It has this horrible screeching voice. It was a thrift store find for $4. 

I will work on getting photos of the new "old" items. I think I am off to a good start. It is nothing like I am seeing here, but not bad for a couple of days work.

I also picked up a ton skeleton heads, small tombstone, small hanging skeletons with cheese cloth bodies, rats, roaches, etch at DT.

This afternoon I stopped at Walgreens and bought the hanging bat for $14.99 and three skeletons that anchor into the ground to come out of the grave.




I still have the other rooms to design signs for or find them. Looking for inspiration for them too. I want a Spell Room in the entry, mummy something in other bedroom, Apothocary Shoppe in the wet bar area, and something for the beverage area at the back of the kitchen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Printersdevil, welcome to the halloween world! Enjoyed reading what you found. I was just in a Goodwill today and picked up two Giggle Buddies (white ghost and orange pumpkin) for $7.99 each. There are posts about them with pics under the Sightings in Stores thread so won't add here. 

As to your question on photos, you have a website area here on the forum. Click on your name at the top right of the page "Welcome,...." and you should see something about Albums. You create an album and there's a button for adding photos to it. See if that's enough to get you started. Clicking on the FAQ tab and doing a word search will help get you started getting acquainted with the boards here. Here's a quick link to the album section though... Halloween Forum - FAQ

Sounds like you have an ambitious but fun plan for your house. Please post pics after the big night.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forums. You'll find alot of good ideas here and people who will help you out. I will warn you, this place gets really addictive.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am dying to have the upside down hanging vampire I went to walgreens today and of course they didn't have him. Makes me sad they have barely put anything out anywhere at all here. Maybe soon fingers crossed.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't wait to post pictures of what I got over the weekend! We went down to LA and hit some neat stores. Halloween Town in Burbank, Dark Delicacies also in Burbank and Necromance in Hollywood. It was so fun! I have to gather up everything and take pictures.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Gothikren said:


> I am dying to have the upside down hanging vampire I went to walgreens today and of course they didn't have him. Makes me sad they have barely put anything out anywhere at all here. Maybe soon fingers crossed.


Same here!!!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> This weekend was great for me. I'v got probally about 40% of my Halloween shopping done already. I'm lucky enough to have an aunt that works at a Walgreens, so I get a nice 15% off family discount. I got these from there Saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Skeleton Coachman too, how are you going to fix the noise with his jaw, that way I can do it to mine too...
I glued some eyeball covers over the red lights, looks even better.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Crocodile - The Tradesman Extreme

I just bought that to be used as the entrance into my yard. 

You should have seen the looks on my neighbors faces as I pulled up with a 15 foot Alligator head. OH THE HORROR!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Johan, that is AMAZING!!! I love it!!! Wow. now I want one of those too!!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you! 

Here is a pic for those of you that are afraid of clicking


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are killing me. All those purchases are super great!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I just love the gator, and when you're through with it send it to us in Florida!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HALLOW EVERY _BODY_!! My Kingdon for a Croc!! Amazing idea!! and thanks to Effie, got the vampire bat at my local Walgreens!! Plus some of the foam headstones that didn't look too bad - agree with DrGhoul -- will just blend them in. They should look great at night. Can't wait to hang the Vampire in our little back woods on our "Haunted Trail....oooooo reeeeeally spooky! We also made our way to the Dollar Tree and found plastic hands and feet (complete with bloody stump) for hubby to use in his Frankenstein Lab. Plus many bags of the creepy moss to stick on the fence posts, headstones and statues. We did that last year - along with additional grave decor like some close out flowers that we creeped up with spray paint and webs. As for shopping elsewhere -- Ya snooze - ya lose, right? We snoozed and lost out on the local thrift store where only 48 hours before we had spotted some beautiful shimmering/gauzy drape panels and table cloths that I had hoped to snag on the 50% off Labor Day sale. I need a bunch for the Fortune Tellers Tent -- but alas... will just have to continue my search. JoAnne Fabric, here I come. In the meantime, we are still in deep with our Hearse project. Building up from a salvaged pallet has turned out to be a real challenge. . . I have yet to master the photo thing with the Forum site. I would love to share some of our progress -- but I am still trying to figure out how to post our photos (we have a Mac). Hope your Labor Day holiday was a blast. Thanks to all of you on the Forum -- my adrenalin rush toward the Big Night is at an all time high!! Thanks for so many wonderful tips and leads. BOO!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Scored at Spirit......woohoo*

Well my Spirit store finally open and it was worth the wait.........if only I could win a $1,000 shopping spree there. Nicely layout with the big trees but I think I liked last year's dungeon displays better. My favorite prop was the guy in the box hanging, I could use him.Saw the swaying ghost.......very cool and the price is not bad..............H.E. wants twice the price for it ($99).Some really cool new stuff this year in there. I wanted the talking pirate head as GOS mention earlier but they did not have him. They did have the vampire head too of which i may go back for. On these lifesize latex heads the jaw moves eyes light up with about 6 rather funny sayings. Reg. price $34.99 but they are clearance for $9.97 ....sweet !!!!! Really IMHO a lot of value at this price. I'm gonna add a body to him I think.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I didn't purchase this, but found it on the side of the road while dog walking. At first thought it was a real pumpkin, but after getting closer realized it was an 18 inch high foam pumpkin with light inside. A few cracks probably from falling off a pickup truck, but I think he and I were meant to be. Nobody else stopped!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

a discount store had a whole room set up with halloween stuff. super prices too, here's some pictures if you click the link. 
i bought several things and will probably go back for more later. not pictured is tons of makeup kits, hair colors, 
glow in the dark spray paints, etc. the rubber masks were 1.35 each, i got the 3 in the picture for .50 cents 
each because the lady said they had no stickers. here's the link:
halloween


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Fun place Strangebrew! Thanks for the pics. Too bad I'm not closer to you.

Marsham, what a nice find!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

tamster said:


> I got the Skeleton Coachman too, how are you going to fix the noise with his jaw, that way I can do it to mine too...
> I glued some eyeball covers over the red lights, looks even better.


I'm thinking that putting some white felt on the areas were the clicking is coming from will do the trick. I haven't opened mine or tried him out yet, but I'm sure that will fix it.If not someother soft or mushy type material will work.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

awww Strangebrew that's fabulous I'm so jealous I wish we had a place like that here.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Joining in on the fun here...
(also that gator is kickass)









This baby bleeds red wax from its eye sockets. My stepfather and I were drooling over it at Target (which we have to check back on, as they were only JUST setting up). Then we brought it home and showed it to my mother. "Mum. Check it out. It BLEEDS! " And she was like..."Ooooookay...."
lol
For some reason I thought she'd be more stoked.
It will sit beside me in all of it's macabre goodness on Halloween night.









Giant bat of the likes sold at Michael's. I need to repaint his face.









Little mummified cat picked up at the thrift store, currently sitting in my window. My mother thinks it's rather creepy. Which it is. 









Assorted little things. Foam skull, a rat for our butler (see below), a large folding furry spider (behind skull), a light-up web, some mini mice for a jacko idea my mum has, glow in the dark spray paint (I have no idea) and some skulls which will have pipe cleaner spider legs shortly. That black candle holder is really neat btw.









I dunno, I have a thing for skullspideys.









Our new butler, Billy Bones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some nice stuff there theGingerOwl! I like your bleeding skull (sure your mom was wondering if it was going to bleed all over something and she'd have to clean it up!) and especially like your Billy Bones. Where did you get him from? I can't wait until our Target gets going on Halloween stocking. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some nice stuff there theGingerOwl! I like your bleeding skull (sure your mom was wondering if it was going to bleed all over something and she'd have to clean it up!) and especially like your Billy Bones. Where did you get him from? I can't wait until our Target gets going on Halloween stocking. Thanks for the pics.


Many thanks.  We found Billy at a Michael's store some weeks ago. I am rather critical of anything that speaks, but his lines are pretty good (cheesy, yes of course, but in a good way). Their demo-butler demonstrated a bunch of stuff for us. Very cool and I am thinking it's about time to set him up and test him out.

Target had bleeding votives as well, but the nice-sized skull was too good to pass up. I dunno, at times I think I know my mum and then...she surprises me by politely poo-pooing something totally wicked.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Once I opened all my packages, I realized I bought less than I thought. Or at least less for myself. (hint, hint secret reaper) 


























The bride and groom piece, black frame, sticker in the frame and the Department 56 Family Photo figure are from Halloween Town in Burbank. Awesome store open year round. They have a huge costume section. Little lacking in the way of outdoor props but they have lots of indoor decor as well as books, t shirts, jewelry etc. 

The Department 56 cat globe is from Dark Delicacies, also in Burbank. Also an awesome store. Primarily a horror themed bookstore, they had a lot of gift items. Jewelry, accessories, figurines etc. All their Department 56 stuff was 50% off. 

The spiderweb on black glass, spider web pen and skull magnets are from Necromance in Hollywood. Two stores actually. One is dedicated to bones, taxidermy and oddities like that. The other has darker themed jewelry, books, vintage medical instruments, vintage potion bottles and darker themed home accessories. We got other things from there but they aren't necessarily Halloween related so I didn't take pictures of those.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

strangebrew said:


> the rubber masks were 1.35 each, i got the 3 in the picture for .50 cents
> each because the lady said they had no stickers. here's the link:
> halloween


What a GREAT deal -- I LOVE that pumpkin mask and almost bought it at Party City last weekend for $12.99!!!!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

marsham said:


> I just love the gator, and when you're through with it send it to us in Florida!


Thanks! It is amazing what you find on Craigslist while searching for chicken wire. The irony is that I bought it it from a church.


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ohh I love the Cat with fish globe I want that!! I gotta find that!! Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tish said:


> Once I opened all my packages, I realized I bought less than I thought. Or at least less for myself. (hint, hint secret reaper)
> 
> 
> The bride and groom piece, black frame, sticker in the frame and the Department 56 Family Photo figure are from Halloween Town in Burbank. Awesome store open year round. They have a huge costume section. Little lacking in the way of outdoor props but they have lots of indoor decor as well as books, t shirts, jewelry etc.
> ...


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a purchase from two years ago, but Marsham's post inspired me to share. 

This is Helrot: 










Excuse the bad photo from my _*former*_ digital camera. Better quality photo shoot pending. 

In 2007 I had just moved and I no longer had my pumpkins from years past. Normally I'm not into the "childlike" aspects of Halloween, only the scary aspects. Yet I still feel like a pumpkin is a necessity.

I couldn't find a good pumpkin that year, I searched all over for someone like him, but none of them were what I wanted. They all were either a color other than orange, or they were too tall, or they had a happy face instead of an evil one (I NEED an evil one) ... etc. None of them were right, and I was running out of time.

It wasn't until October 30 that I finally found him. I saw him across a crowded Big Lots, sitting all alone on a table just waiting for someone like me. At first I thought the long stem was strange, but it quickly grew on me. Now I think it's what gives him personality. He's perfect ... and thanks to it being the day before Halloween, he was half price and I paid only $4 for him. Like Marsham and her pumpkin, I believe Helrot and I were just meant to be. 

This year I've seen a couple of pumpkins just like him at Big Lots again, they're now $9. I also found one at Wal-Mart last year that is painted solid black on the outside (dark orange inside) and has a cut-off stem. That one is named Stealth.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

wow I wish we had stores like Halloween Town, I'd be in Halloween heaven.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Tish said:


> The bride and groom piece, black frame, sticker in the frame and the Department 56 Family Photo figure are from Halloween Town in Burbank. Awesome store open year round. They have a huge costume section. Little lacking in the way of outdoor props but they have lots of indoor decor as well as books, t shirts, jewelry etc.
> 
> The Department 56 cat globe is from Dark Delicacies, also in Burbank. Also an awesome store. Primarily a horror themed bookstore, they had a lot of gift items. Jewelry, accessories, figurines etc. All their Department 56 stuff was 50% off.
> 
> The spiderweb on black glass, spider web pen and skull magnets are from Necromance in Hollywood. Two stores actually. One is dedicated to bones, taxidermy and oddities like that. The other has darker themed jewelry, books, vintage medical instruments, vintage potion bottles and darker themed home accessories. We got other things from there but they aren't necessarily Halloween related so I didn't take pictures of those.


That spiderweb is absolutely beautiful! Man I wish we had stores like that around these parts.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I too like the stem on your pumpkin Spiderqueen. It's very different than the stumps that you usually see. I like him.

Love that spiderweb theGingerOwl. That is a cool looking store and you picked up some nice things.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

SkellyCat said:


> Icemanfred - got the ice cube trays @ Party City for $2.99. Package contains 1 tray and it's rubber (?). Skulls are about 2" long and bones are about 3".


yes, those ice cube trays are VERY cool!!!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

*My Acquisistions*

Ok... so most of my recent acquisitions for 2009 have been items obtained from craigslist. So far only 2 of the following items are "new". Please excuse the wacky "wide-angle" perspective that unexpectedly distored a few of the images / items.

Pillars:
View attachment 6029


View attachment 6030


This one is about half the size but is heavier than the previous 2 put together! 
View attachment 6031


An angel I got on clearance at the local "Save-On Foods" grocery store!
View attachment 6032


One of my favourites. I was checking out a Home Sense for halloween stuff (they didn't have anything out yet) and found this sitting on the "Clearance" table for $5.00!
View attachment 6033


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

*Acquisitions Cont'd...*

This is my intention for these two items... as you can see I'm trying to add more "monument" style stones to my cemetery this year!
View attachment 6037


And for my angel and pillar! I, of course, intend to paint the angel to match the look of the pillar.
View attachment 6038


Can't forget my silly wigheads! One is for my FCG-style ghost and the other will become Madame Leota's tombstone like the one at Walt Disney World's.
View attachment 6039


Not Shown:

Pair of 19 watt wireless speakers! Yeah baby! 

4 small dc and/or battery powered computer speakers for... FREE!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oooo. Nice stuff there Mr. Grimsley.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr Grimsley. those items are fab, I'm so jealous


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

For that pumpkin, last year they had a black pumpkin at Wal-Mart with either green eyes / mouth, or orange eyes / mouth, and they were so cheap because it was after Halloween. I like that pumpkin I got.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Tish said:


> Once I opened all my packages, I realized I bought less than I thought. Or at least less for myself. (hint, hint secret reaper)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I am in total lust for the spiderweb on black glass. That is gorgeous! I love the pictures/frames as well, but that just spoke to me... I have to start looking around here as there HAS to be stores like that in a city of over 4 million...


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> For that pumpkin, last year they had a black pumpkin at Wal-Mart with either green eyes / mouth, or orange eyes / mouth, and they were so cheap because it was after Halloween. I like that pumpkin I got.


I bought about 10 of these. They were 50 cents each. I can't wait to go shopping at Walmart again after Halloween. You can't beat the prices, especially because they light up.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Checked out Rite-Aid Drugs today. Didn't have alot of stuff, counters looked bare. Don't know if they have more to put out or not. Did pick up this. I have two other different heads I got from RA last year on sale. I hadn't seen this one so I went ahead and grabbed it at full price. 14.99


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the spiderweb on black glass, as well. I'm not sure what it is, but it looks cool. At first I thought it might be a dinner plate, but it really appears to serve no purpose other than looking cool. Nothing wrong with that, though! I love how the web is realistic (looks like an orb web) but still quite spooky. Very nice. The Spider Queen could definitely use one of these. 





Halloweenfan said:


> For that pumpkin, last year they had a black pumpkin at Wal-Mart with either green eyes / mouth, or orange eyes / mouth, and they were so cheap because it was after Halloween. I like that pumpkin I got.


I got mine quite a while before Halloween so I did pay full price for it, but that's fine because I'm pretty sure they were sold out by the time of clearance sales. I've since painted the inside of his eyes black so he's only orange on the very inside (it glows orange when he's lit but otherwise you can really only see black). I'm now going to gloss him over so he's shiny.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Edit: Excuse the multiple posts. My modem is freaking out today and making it nearly impossible to use the internet.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> I like the spiderweb on black glass, as well. I'm not sure what it is, but it looks cool. At first I thought it might be a dinner plate, but it really appears to serve no purpose other than looking cool. Nothing wrong with that, though! I love how the web is realistic (looks like an orb web) but still quite spooky. Very nice. The Spider Queen could definitely use one of these.


Yep, it's just something pretty to look at. It's about the size of a coaster, but definitely cannot be used as one! It is a real spiderweb, have no idea how they cover it with glass or whatever though. They had different sizes and different kinds of webs. Very neat.

I got this stuff over the weekend, we went down to LA (about a 7 hour drive) for a concert but it got cancelled. We went anyway, we're going back tomorrow for the rescheduled show. This time on a plane. Wish we had time to do shopping again, but it's just a quick trip.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

For all those interested in the spiderweb on glass, here is the website of the store we got it at. The spiderwebs are the first few items on this page.
https://id261.securedata.net/necromance/catalogue.php?category=entomology


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Tish said:


> It is a real spiderweb, have no idea how they cover it with glass or whatever though. They had different sizes and different kinds of webs. Very neat.


I actually saw a tutorial recently on how to capture a spiderweb on a piece of wood and cover it with something or other. Even if you're not able to cover it with glass, you could most likely use a clear spray paint (gloss) to glue them down and protect them, as well as making the whole thing shiny. These are wonderful but I think they're a bit pricey, and I'm an artistic person so I might just try making some of these. With each one having a different web, I'd love to have a set of three or four as wall decorations.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

tomorrow I'm going to try and post all the stuff I've gotten so far this year...it's quite a bit


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Went to Homegoods tonight chasing that elusive Scaretaker... begining to think I'll never get one. Sigh...
> 
> On a bright note I fell in love with these and grabbed 2.


WOW!! I would love to have these...does anyone know where I can order these at online??

Also those potion globes a witch from canada posted Ive been searching online for those too. 


LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> OMG I am in total lust for the spiderweb on black glass. That is gorgeous! I love the pictures/frames as well, but that just spoke to me... I have to start looking around here as there HAS to be stores like that in a city of over 4 million...



Wow very cool finds. I was just about to order that cake topper online at the only store I can find it at for 21.95 plus 9.05 shipping for a grand total of $31.00. If you don't mind me asking how much was that store selling it for. Although I highly doubt they have a website.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*pirate*



purpleferrets3 said:


> some more pics


you could leave your pirate out all year long because of your case display and pictures. really nice set up. love your moon as well


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*wedding dress*



purpleferrets3 said:


> wedding dress for my corpse bride to be


wow, that wedding dress is georgous. how much did you pay for it?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*woodwork*



purpleferrets3 said:


> dollar store finds and thrift store finds. The glass containers are a project for my witches cupboard. The pink panther costume I had to have cuz I had one of those when I was a kid. Sorry for so many posts but couldnt figure out how to get the pictures to just show up on my post. Maybe they are to big or something??? Anyways..my spider is coming today Ill post a pic when it arrives..Cant wait to see it!!!


nice buys, but i love your built in buffet and all your georgous woodwork


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*lenticular*



a witch from canada said:


> well i knew i shouldnt stoped at walmart today , more spendings
> 
> my husband (yes my husband ) liked these lenticular portraits and so HE put them in the cart  , i also like the lenticular tombstones , and got 2 crows and an owl .quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Moonbaby said:


> Wow very cool finds. I was just about to order that cake topper online at the only store I can find it at for 21.95 plus 9.05 shipping for a grand total of $31.00. If you don't mind me asking how much was that store selling it for. Although I highly doubt they have a website.


It was $19.99 and they do have a website but not sure if it has everything on it they have in store though. Halloween Costumes,Ex Mortis Stalkarounds,Haunted House Props,Rob Zombie,House of 1000 Corpses shirts


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> I actually saw a tutorial recently on how to capture a spiderweb on a piece of wood and cover it with something or other. Even if you're not able to cover it with glass, you could most likely use a clear spray paint (gloss) to glue them down and protect them, as well as making the whole thing shiny. These are wonderful but I think they're a bit pricey, and I'm an artistic person so I might just try making some of these. With each one having a different web, I'd love to have a set of three or four as wall decorations.


My boyfriend is the one who actually bought it, it was a little spendy for my taste but I wasn't the one paying so  If you do the spiderweb capture on wood be sure to post pics over in the crafts forum! That would be really neat to see.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*pedestal*



Effie said:


> I got my ZOMBIE BABY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, he looks much better painted up, not so cheesy looking. goes great on your pedestal


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*giant bat*



Effie said:


> This is a little dorky after reading about ST's and that cute old butler, but I really liked this hanging vampire bat at Walgreen's!! His eyes glow red and he's kind of thin, but I think I can open up his cape and stuff him with some bubble wrap to make him fuller, and I'm thinking of ways to add on some creepy feet at the top -- and he definitely needs a new paint job -- but he has lots of potential, I think!


i saw him and was very impressed. he was only $14.00. deffinatly want to get him


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*butler*



Howlatthemoon said:


> In reference to the Butler: For $75.00 you'd think they could come up with a way to stop that thumping of the jaws! But he is very cool otherwise!!
> 
> I like the hanging upside down bat!


$75.00 isn't bad for a full size butler. they want $59.99 for a half size one at kmart or $49.99 at walgreens. for the little extra you might as well go for the larger one. he is cool


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*crocadile head*



Johan said:


> Crocodile - The Tradesman Extreme
> 
> I just bought that to be used as the entrance into my yard.
> 
> You should have seen the looks on my neighbors faces as I pulled up with a 15 foot Alligator head. OH THE HORROR!


that is very spatacular. never seen anything like it before


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, this thread was on page 30 when i found it. took me awhile but i finally finished looking on every page. there are some fabulous finds. wish i had the money to purchase all i see and like. thanks for posting everything


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i saw him and was very impressed. he was only $14.00. deffinatly want to get him


Here is is after his "makeover"










much creepier, I think!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

The Vampire Bat looks awesome Effie.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Moonbaby said:


> WOW!! I would love to have these...does anyone know where I can order these at online??
> 
> Also those potion globes a witch from canada posted Ive been searching online for those too.
> 
> ...


moonbaby do you have any homegoods , tjmaxx , homesense , marshalls , winners around you ? you might find these there .....i got the skeleton couple candle holder last year and i cut off the top and used it as a wedding cake topper


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> $75.00 isn't bad for a full size butler. they want $59.99 for a half size one at kmart or $49.99 at walgreens. for the little extra you might as well go for the larger one. he is cool


I was at Sams Club yesterday and I must say the full size Butler for $75 really blows the 3' away for $50......no way I would get the little one and I've seen it (not worth $50 maybe $25 JMO).I really love the old guy even tho I don't need him nor can think of a place for him. I think he is a must buy for me and he's got to be the fall in love at first sight prop of the year IMHO.Dang I'm already over budget so iF somebody can buy him for me and I'll pay ya back next year......


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Mr Grimsley said:


> This is my intention for these two items... as you can see I'm trying to add more "monument" style stones to my cemetery this year!
> View attachment 6037
> 
> 
> ...


oh those are sweet , love all the pilars and urn and angel , your gonna have a nice cemetery


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks witch from Canada and Tish

Tish ..what is that in between their mouths, lol?


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Nevermind I guess it is tounges, haha.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*giant bat*



Effie said:


> Here is is after his "makeover"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, but he didn't look to shabby to start with. when i get one i will have to think about stuffing mine.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> nice buys, but i love your built in buffet and all your georgous woodwork


Thank you.. We just bought the house in June after searching for 3 years for an old farmhouse . Im excited to decorate it for Halloween perfect for my Spookytown village.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> you could leave your pirate out all year long because of your case display and pictures. really nice set up. love your moon as well


Actually he is up all year round. I am a Pirates of the Carribean freak and we have a room just devoted to movies and memorabilia. He fits in perfectly!! LOL!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> wow, that wedding dress is georgous. how much did you pay for it?


I got if for $2.00 at our local Salvation army store. I wanted to make a Lifesize Corpse bride for our movie room but after seeing the beloved prop on here I cant decide what to do with it. Plus it is vintage and I love all things old so I have a hard time "wrecking " it 
Havent decided yet..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I keep thinking about that hanging bat of yours, Effie. I think I'm go to Walgreens today to see if our store has it in stock and pick one up if they do. It might be nice to set up a covered (dark) walkway for the ToTers to pass through that would be labeled a Bat Cave with the "mother" bat being the hanging one. I think I have some audio somewhere with bat sounds I could add. And I have a flying bat that might be nice to add in place for some motion activated movement in there. I hate the thought of bats getting in my hair so would be counting on others feeling the same way.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got the bat @walgreens and the animated spider at lowes yesterday .I also stopped by big lots and got the dracula's pub sign and some skeleton hand light up paper lanterns.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Bitten and Smitten by Walgreen's Vampire Bat*

While out for lunch I picked up the Walgreens Vampire Bat ($14.99) (picture posted earlier in this thread). He's really nice for the price and lightweight too; and I like that the red LED eyes (battery operated) go on, get brighter, then fade back to black. There's a delay and then they cycle. Only thing better for the eyes IMO would have been if they were motion sensored instead of either off or on the on-cycle. I think if I go with the bat cave idea, mentioned above, I'll tell the kids that if they enter the bat cave and see the mother bat waking up her eyes will start to glow and they had better cover their heads and pass through quickly and silently or she might decide to wake up and fly and look for blood. Oh the price kids pay for candy these days!

BTW the detailing on the wings is really nice. It looks like there's some sort of cording that was sewn in between a heavier black opaque material similar to landscaping cloth (behind) and a filmy black translucent material (front). Really makes the wing "bones" stand out.


I can also see this bat, which could easily be folded in half (which they did when they bagged him at the register), could be used as a coffin prop--the coffin opens and the bat sits up lurching forward. Ok, what's scarier jumping at you from a closed coffin? a vampire in human form or a giant vampire bat? I think the bat would be more unexpected and startling to see, being non-human, so maybe give a bigger fright?? Great prop for the price!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well after waiting forever...Jason is finally here...Hes my 6th 6 footer- now all i need is Micheal and Leatherface and im a happy camper...///I think hes A+++!! jASON:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

christmascandy1 said:


> Well after waiting forever...Jason is finally here...Hes my 6th 6 footer- now all i need is Micheal and Leatherface and im a happy camper...///I think hes A+++!! jASON:



Wow the 6 feet looks huge and looming! Very nicely detailed prop. Who's the manufacturer.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While out for lunch I picked up the Walgreens Vampire Bat ($14.99) (picture posted earlier in this thread). He's really nice for the price and lightweight too; and I like that the red LED eyes (battery operated) go on, get brighter, then fade back to black. There's a delay and then they cycle. Only thing better for the eyes IMO would have been if they were motion sensored instead of either off or on the on-cycle. I think if I go with the bat cave idea, mentioned above, I'll tell the kids that if they enter the bat cave and see the mother bat waking up her eyes will start to glow and they had better cover their heads and pass through quickly and silently or she might decide to wake up and fly and look for blood. Oh the price kids pay for candy these days!
> 
> BTW the detailing on the wings is really nice. It looks like there's some sort of cording that was sewn in between a heavier black opaque material similar to landscaping cloth (behind) and a filmy black translucent material (front). Really makes the wing "bones" stand out.
> 
> ...



Ya'll are killing me with this bat talk! My walgreens doesn't have him yet!! Maybe I could try another Walgreens....


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

christmascandy1 said:


> Well after waiting forever...Jason is finally here...Hes my 6th 6 footer- now all i need is Micheal and Leatherface and im a happy camper...///I think hes A+++!! jASON:


He's very cool. Maybe you could take him to work with you and ask for a raise.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

As promised here are a few of my purchases I've recently made.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice finds Black Friday!!

This isn't really a purchase, but my stepfather saved these two from the landfill this morning:


















I was thinking something along the lines of corpsing and impaling them on a stick? Or perhaps some latex and clay is in order...or both...

Hurm.  Bert and Ernie will make excellent additions.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

> [/QUOTEWow the 6 feet looks huge and looming! Very nicely detailed prop. Who's the manufacturer.--That would b GEMMY!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ty Finn,.,.,maybe ill do that.."Jason" actually looks and acts better than alot of ppl i work with...lmao!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very cool raven on a perch


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

black friday, nice props, i really like the raven on a perch
ginger, you can never have to many manniquin heads, good rescue
christmas candy, who are the 6 you have again, very nice for sure


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments on my props  I will post some more soon


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Went to Walgreens yesterday and got two of those BATS!! THey are a great find for the price. I think they will look great in my haunt. I actually may go and pick up two more just to put out by my lanterns on the house or by the door. Thanks for posting about them I would never have known they were out there. when I went to the store I didnt see them at first. They were kind of hidden under other props. Cant wait to see them in action*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Speaking of bats... adding more to a cave*

I saw this bat in Target last night. 










It hangs by it's legs and when activated (motion and sound I think) flaps its wings (inward a bit) and makes screeching noises as a I recall. It's eyes light up and here's the online link to it. $14.99. 

Another interesting bat to hang from one's bat cave would be this guy from Spirit. I've seen him in action while in the store and the rocking is kind of nice as long as you can see him rocking. There's a video of him on the Spirit website. A bit more pricey at $34.99 ($28 if you use your 20% off coupon).

I think you could do a nice cave with a number of static bats along with some animated versions thrown in for movement, sound and lights and keeping the cave in very dim lighting with some moss hanging down and spider webs added for ambience.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw this bat in Target last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one from Target reminds me of the bat in Monster Squad, so I do believe I will have to pick that up as MS is one of my fav movies of all time.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm so excited !!! I was able to get the Gemmy Lifesize Michael Myers prop at SpiritHalloween today with an employee discount and the 20% off in addition. Yipppppppppppeeeeeeeee !!! 

He looks a lot better in person than on the website. Our SpiritHalloween only received 2 Michael Myers props. One for display and one to sell. They weren't sure if they would get anymore or not, so if you have a chance to get him I wouldn't hesitate too long.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like both bats. i think the bat for the more reasonable price is a doer. if they come out with one around here. i love bats. thanks gs. 
i've never seen monster squad, will have to check it out


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> black friday, nice props, i really like the raven on a perch
> ginger, you can never have to many manniquin heads, good rescue
> christmas candy, who are the 6 you have again, very nice for sure


The six i have r Jason,The Butler,With with the couldron,Dr.Shivers and the headless bride and the (ghost?) groom..looking to get micheal myers soon..as well ..if i can...heee


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Black Friday, where did you manage to find the Raven on the ball final statue? I missed detting one a few years ago and now of course can't find them worth anything!!! 

At least not in West Coast of Canada! Anyone else seen one hear in the Vancouver area?

:O(

BTW, I'm going to head into the Vancouver's brand new Spirit Store in Burnaby tomorrow... will advise on what I find!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

candy cane, those are some very nice props. i don't have any of them. i'm not big into jason or any of them, although i wouldn't turn my nose up if someone gave me one, but i would like a butler, the headless bride, or the groom. which butler do you have? do you have the older guy or the younger guy? boy, there are so many cool ones.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Spooky- I do love the Target bat and think he would look cool hanging in my fireplace. Now I want both the Walgreens and Target bats! LOL!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

My Walgreens doesn't have the bat yet or at least it didn't have him yesterday


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Mr Grimsley said:


> Black Friday, where did you manage to find the Raven on the ball final statue? I missed detting one a few years ago and now of course can't find them worth anything!!!
> 
> At least not in West Coast of Canada! Anyone else seen one hear in the Vancouver area?
> 
> ...


I grabbed mine at my local Michael's  The Raven came out last year but I never got a chance to grab it. I have a friend who works at Michael's and a couple weeks ago I went there and he said they still had a few left from the past year. I was soo pumped because I love it


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*spirit store purchases in Ottawa Canada*

well , i am officially broke LOL , yesterday we made our first ever visit to a spirit store , we had to drive 3½ hours to do that but i got my halloween fix  the people (managers and employees) wore very nice friendly and extremly helpfull) , i also got a nice discount on my hole purchases , the store was spirit in Ottawa on carling ave , we left more late then anticipated so i completly forgot my michaels craft store 50% coupon , forgot all my phone and adresses for friends to call once there  even forgot to have breakfast lol .....picture of the store in the spirit thread and comment there for those canadian quebequers interested to visit  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/80753-spirit-stores-9.html 

so here is my my spirit loot , we got the gertrude grinning witch , the 5 ft banner witch , the rising witch in cauldron and the reaper of souls , that wasnt on my list at all but my 6 year old daugther just loved it and after trying the try me button about 10 time we bought it ....we also got a few crows and bags of mice , flies and scorpions to fill the potion jars and 2 brooms .

we also made it to Michaels craft store since in quebec we dont have those as well and i got the animatedlighted cat ,(goes with all the rest of the stuff i bought at homesense) and potion bottles after my sweet husband explained to the manager we forgot our 50% coupon and she gave him the last one we get to the cashier and the darn thing is 25% off and bottles 40% off so coupon not good ....

and next to Michaels their was a homesense so decided to go in tought might have more stuff then in quebec , well a little more stuff , they had a huge guitar playing skeleton not my thing but cool , i bought the with sign and the broom witch is in witch is out 

all my things are now put together i will post pictures and videos of them later


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

What a great haul Witch From Canada. Well worth the travel time to get their. I'm so happy that they finally had a Spirit Store for you since it sure saves some money on shipping costs.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Witchfromcanada I am so happy for you, every since you said you wanted to do a witches theme this year Ive been thinking how perfect Spirits selection would be for you. For the record I too would have driven 3 1/2 hours to get to a spirit store. Lucky for me I have two within 15 minutes. I cant wait to see your set up. 
Your little girl reminds me of one of my sons when he was younger. Every year we would get in the car and hit all the halloween stores and load it up. Hes 15 now and has seen so much that he is not as impressed as he used to be Lucky for me the Haunted House we do every year keeps him interested. This year even some of his friends will work it.
Enjoy these years with her, they go so fast, before you know it boys will enter the picture and her interest will lie else where Im dealing with that now. Girls girls girls, thats all I hear about LOL !!!
Great haul you got there lady.*


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

What a great haul AWFC, I'm sooo jealous. I really want to see some videos of the props. Will you be posting them here?


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow! You got some great stuff, I believe it was worth the drive!
I'm also glad your girl is into the spirit, and was willing to enjoy and take in
Halloween.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

13mummy said:


> What a great haul AWFC, I'm sooo jealous. I really want to see some videos of the props. Will you be posting them here?


yes i will post them here cause i know you want some spirit props too  i have a video of inside the store as well from the cel phone will load that later when my little devil of a daugther is in bed and i have to use hubby's pc since mine decided to not work with every internet connection i try to make  ..... go check out the store pic in the spirit store thread .

spookie mama your so lucky to have a spirit so close but then again i would spend to much money having stores too close to me like that LOL , my daugther is in a devil phase this month and it is quite painfull at times , i am enjoying that she likes halloween and hope she will keep with it as she grows up .....by the way my husband and i made some witch props ourselves and they turned out pretty nice , when the display is more set up i'll post pictures 

preston yes saved on shiping youhoo  but thats not just for that just the enjoyement of shoping there myself and spending time looking at everything was so much fun


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The haunt this year should look mighty fine A Witch From Canada. I love the things that you have been picking up. Too bad the drive was such a long distance but I trust that at least the weather was good. What's your weather usually like come Halloween?


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

Could someone tell me how to post a picture? I did a search and tried to upload to an album, but its not working.


----------



## coffen cats (Aug 23, 2009)

*Lwes clearance*

Went to Lowes yesterday and they are starting to clearance yard resin item from summer . I found crosses , gargoyles and a cool lion for half off the mark down price


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

POOKIE0628 said:


> Could someone tell me how to post a picture? I did a search and tried to upload to an album, but its not working.


Have you seen the FAQ on this? if you're having trouble at point are you experiencing problems?

Halloween Forum - FAQ


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here are some pic of the props from spirit we bought , videos are coming next


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I love your props, they're great. I plan on buying the Spirit Reaper (if my local Spirit doesn't get any more Michael Myers in). I have a question about the reaper. How good is the sound detection on it. I plan on putting him somewhere where motion dectection wont set him off very well, but sound will.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

ok here are the videos of the reaper of souls , grinning gertrude and the rising witch in cauldron from spirit , the rising witch will be one of my fav props (once i buy an adaptor to make it work electric  )


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope this works. This is a picture of the rocking granny & Chuckles the clown we just purchased.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

POOKIE0628 said:


> I hope this works. This is a picture of the rocking granny & Chuckles the clown we just purchased.quote]
> 
> it's working , lucky you , you got the granny i would love to get that prop , maybe after halloween for next year  she is really neat .....


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Witch - I ADORE the two witches.... Now I want some.... Guess I'll head to Ottawa next weekend! 

Pookie - Lucky you, you got the granny.... She's on my next year agenda.... or my XMAS list!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

POOKIE0628 said:


> I hope this works. This is a picture of the rocking granny & Chuckles the clown we just purchased.


Where did you get chuckles the clown and how much was he?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great looking props, AWFC!! I'm glad you finally got to visit a Spirit store in person!
All of those props look terrific! I like the Reaper of Souls prop, but the rising witch is cool too.
The scariest prop you have is that chicken thing/table holding the telephone......that's gonna give me nightmares for sure!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

SO went to a garage sale Saturday and this was a haul between my mother and me, combined costs were about $225. (a couple smaller misc stuff not pictured, flame light, big plastic skull and 3 nice framed scary pictures)












































Huge box of scene setters for only $5 









This is the midsize one;









Huge Zombie guy with severed head that is on a rotating motor- she said it works but I couldnt get it to, can easily be replaced;(this is the style of prop but is a zombie butler, his head is there on the table- http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/merchandiser/20679.jpg )


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kittyvibe, you got a Dr. Shivers as part of the deal!? Lucky you.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow kittyvibe , at a garage sale ??? thats great finds , do dr shivers and the mummy work ? great deal congrads


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

We got Chuckles from a private dealer. We got him for $300.00. If you live in the Tampa area this dealer is great. We have received some great deals.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Johan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is a pic for those of you that are afraid of clicking


OK this is great and well I think it look a bit like the cave on the orginal Star Trek.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i like both bats. i think the bat for the more reasonable price is a doer. if they come out with one around here. i love bats. thanks gs.
> i've never seen monster squad, will have to check it out


Have you seen the rocking bat from Spirit (yes another "plug" but I promise I don't work for them)? Another very cool prop that you must see in person to appreciate. The on line vid is not too hot IMO.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

ARRGG!! I am so jealous of all the finds ya'll are getting!!!

All the garage sales in my area SUCK. Craigs list is a JOKE around here too! 

No Spirits. I've hit Michael's and Walgreens until they know me by name!! LOL Haven't hit Lowe's or Target yet. Hell, I'm close to broke now anway - that's why I wish I'd find a good garage sale!!!

*sigh* keeping the Halloween faith...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> wow kittyvibe , at a garage sale ??? thats great finds , do dr shivers and the mummy work ? great deal congrads


thanks  I got the mummy girl (she works ) for $50 and they wanted $50 for Dr Shivers but his audio wasnt working at the time we tested at the sale, so I got him for $40, when I got home and plugged him in for my mom his audio worked fine and everything else. Only problem now is that we cant figure out how to have the cup he holds stay upright position and how to collapse him more than to his knee's. I had the collapse issue at the sale and he went down to his knees then we were able to push him down to his ankles, theres 2 tabs on his legs but they wont go any further down now :? Would like to collapse him all the way but cant , lol. 

POOKIE0628 - how can I get ahold of the dealer? Im in the Tampa area. Also, this yard sale had the chuckles the clown for $250 or $350 I cant remember, will have to ask my mom if she remembers, but it was in used condition and would need a little tlc to make it pristine. They had some other stuff I was on the fence for, like a chest ripper zombie guy (they had $35 on him then it went up to $75 then down to $50- again, very wishy washy sellers). A head ripper zombie for same price ($75) though initially $35, and a broken crawling zombie from Spirit last year ($50). Had 2 huge hanging props, one was a scarecrow like skelton guy (the huge head kinds you see at party city ($50) and a clown one also $50.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> Craigs list is a JOKE around here too!


Craigs usually sucks around here too, but you need to check frequently. By chance, last week I found an ad for five 48" blacklights for $5 each (usually $20 each at my Home Depot). The guy was about 10 minutes from my house. 

Put four up in the haunt construction over the weekend.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Very nice haul Witch from Canada! You've got the makings for a really great haunt. I can't wait to see the pics of your finished haunt!!

Are you building something outside ... the garage ... in the house???

Is weather a big risk up there by 10/31?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

LT Scare said:


> Very nice haul Witch from Canada! You've got the makings for a really great haunt. I can't wait to see the pics of your finished haunt!!
> 
> Are you building something outside ... the garage ... in the house???
> 
> Is weather a big risk up there by 10/31?


if i can get all my projects done , outside i'll have flying witches that actually fly , witch on roof , gypsy tent with talking gypsy , the cemetery as the hearse and skeleton horse set up already , need to finish paint effect on the picket fence , need to make 2 pumpkin head reapers and pumpkinrot , have the singing pumpkins on the porch wih the witches and scarcrow , garage dont know yet if that will be my witch lair or in the house ....right now i am making the potion jars and bottles ....lots to do too little time


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a video from youtube of the face ripper I got from Zellers a few days ago, he was only $50 can! I love him


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I just visited the local Walmart Superstore and the guy was just setting up the Halloween stuff..they have A LOT out already and I can only imagine how much more stuff they will be getting..I seen this "bowl type" type thing that has a handle you fill it with water and there are about five or so glowing eyes inside it!!! That is something new this year..I will be picking this up I'm sure of it..I purchased a plug in pumpkin and a bloody hand that is gel and sticks to windows..will post pictures soon..


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> ....lots to do too little time


I hear that! Time seems to evaporate between Labor Day (US 9/1) and Halloween. 

We _never_ finish the list for the haunt.

Good luck on yours - post pics!!


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

So far...The chainsaw is really cool. But I can't use it in the house because I'm afraid the dogs are going to jump through the window in fear.










This is in the mail...finally I have an entrance.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice stuff everybody.......UNO You'll love that saw, I got that one last year and we had a blast with it ! Also love your entrance I wanted that one too......very sweet looking !!!


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

*OMG!!!!! I got a COFFIN and not just any ol coffin either..a REAL 1800's coffin! I cant post a pic until I get it home. Theres an antique place here and the lady who owns it came in to the cafe where I work. I was wearing a halloween shirt and she started up a conversation. I told her I love Halloween and Im having a party. She said "well you should visit my shop-I have a real coffin for sale". She showed me pics and I bought it on the spot. Paid for and got a look at it after work. Now all I have to do is wait for hubby to get home off the truck (truck driver) and go pick it up for me. Oh yeah and the best part....I paid $75 for it! WOOT!*


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to post pictures yet, but I hit up the flea market this weekend and made out like a bandit. One lady was selling nothing but Halloween items and I got a ton of stuff for 4 bucks!

- A REAL hockey mask-looks like Roy's from New Beginning

- A neat little crypt that lights up and has a vampire jump out and make noises (have to put a video up)

- A suction cup monster hand

- A lighted Halloween village

- A huge plastic pumpkin display for outside

- Halloween tree with decorations


Almost 95% of my items are flea market and yard sale finds and I have really made out. I plan on posting pics ASAP. I also bought the Nightmare on Elm Street candy dish at K-Mart for 16 bucks where Freddy's glove comes out when you try to score some candy. It scared the daylights out of my daughter's home nurse today!

My fiancee truly hates this time of year because of how crazy I can get. I had to run out and grab those Rattlin Bones items from the Dollar Store because I had to have them and ended up spending about 20 more dollars on items. Overall, I am thrilled with how my apartment turned out and can't wait to show you!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> ARRGG!! I am so jealous of all the finds ya'll are getting!!!
> 
> All the garage sales in my area SUCK. Craigs list is a JOKE around here too!
> 
> ...


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

lowes has some good stuff but it's overpriced IMO they had these shaking shrunken heads that talked that are pretty cool.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

My newest purchase an indoor camp fire.(indoorcampfires.com) I was going to build my own but the cost and timeline had me buying one instead. Now this thing lights up the area like a real campfire. this is for our camping skeletons for this year's haunt. (we haunt at a local campground especially since our yard is postage stamp size.)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a nice campfire. i can just see those old bones trying to warm up. you ghouls have really made some very nice scores. i love the reaper of souls. last year i got a face ripper but mine is different. on mine his arm goes up and his face spins to reveal a different face that was to the back. i love them both


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

some things I've picked up this week...after i resized my pics they still showed up big GRRR

Gemmy Edwardian Butler...I got him tonight at Menards
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween001.jpg



This portrait at Target its lenticular and is motion activated she moans and begs for help out because it is so dark in there 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween005.jpg


This sign at the Dollar Tree cute!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween007.jpg


And these finds at Goodwill. 2 light up pretty pumpkins, "bat" globe that makes noise and the eyes on the spooky tree light up, glass pumpkin jar, silver serving dishes for the party
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween002.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween003.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween004.jpg


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Moonbaby said:


> some things I've picked up this week...after i resized my pics they still showed up big GRRR
> 
> Gemmy Edwardian Butler...I got him tonight at Menards
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween001.jpg
> ...




how much was the butler? what part of IL are you from


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Marion, IL and it was $130


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Moonbaby said:


> some things I've picked up this week...after i resized my pics they still showed up big GRRR
> 
> Gemmy Edwardian Butler...I got him tonight at Menards
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween001.jpg
> ...



You picked up some cool stuff..I'll be going all out soon enough..just waiting to see what gets put out at the stores..a bit to early to buy everything now before having a chance to pick and chose from this years crop of stuff I could use for my haunt..


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Moonbaby said:


> some things I've picked up this week...after i resized my pics they still showed up big GRRR
> 
> Gemmy Edwardian Butler...I got him tonight at Menards
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/Magick_Moonbaby/halloween001.jpg
> ...


great haul , congrads on all the new fun toys for halloween


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

> My newest purchase an indoor camp fire.(indoorcampfires.com) I was going to build my own but the cost and timeline had me buying one instead. Now this thing lights up the area like a real campfire. this is for our camping skeletons for this year's haunt. (we haunt at a local campground especially since our yard is postage stamp size.)


I love that, you have some really cool items in the U.S


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Re the indoor campfire prop. Looks very nice and should add alot to your haunt. Did you buy the sound cd also? I could see picking that up for future use myself.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Re the indoor campfire prop. Looks very nice and should add alot to your haunt. Did you buy the sound cd also? I could see picking that up for future use myself.



I bought the package which includes the sound cd, extra sets of bulbs and extra silk. So far i am happy with the purchase. Since the air intake comes from the top the legs are not needed and i plan on putting the fire on a set of logs so it sits lower to the ground. it also comes with a chain so you can hang it if you want.


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Well well well...I had this held back for me at the Halloween Store where I work with my name on it and someone who didnt know better got it out and set it up for display while I was off. So I decided just to go ahead and purchase it so there wouldnt be any more confusion. It says 6ft dancing skeleton bride and groom and that the eyes light up on the box.. I got it home and plugged it in and it sings a song that Im not sure I like hmmmmm.









There was one at Target that was way smaller and it I think it was hanging but it sang "I got u babe "


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Moonbaby said:


> Well well well...I had this held back for me at the Halloween Store where I work with my name on it and someone who didnt know better got it out and set it up for display while I was off. So I decided just to go ahead and purchase it so there wouldnt be any more confusion. It says 6ft dancing skeleton bride and groom and that the eyes light up on the box.. I got it home and plugged it in and it sings a song that Im not sure I like hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut one speaker wire and play your own background music


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

So I got these awesome skelly fairies today on a whim I decided to go into a Ross I haven't been to in awhile. They had many but some had messed up paintjobs in the nose area. I didnt notice until I got home some were missing some details, like a flower on the shoe or a rhinestone or two. I think 6 was the max in different types as I bought one of each style. I am so in love with these and cant wait to use them for a tree or wreath. 

Ive used the christmas fairies before for a wreath that turned out nicely, so Im on the fence as to what Ill do with these. I feel like I should go back and get more, but Ill try my local Ross stores to see if they got any first, since this location was quite a drive. They were $3.99 each and are about a hand high (my hand, lol) . 

The fairies have hair and some have hair that go way down their backs. I would like to make more like this, as it looks simle enough, and I could always find scrap fabrics to use on these. The thing making me hesitant in making my own are what to use for the skelly bases other than the types Ive seen on the skelly garlands at dollar tree and michaels. These also have long bendy legs and hands that look Barbie sized (and shaped curving inward like Barbies) with little indentations indicating "bones", for a skelly hand look. 

Does anyone have ideas on how to make my own like this style? I have so many ideas how to decorate them, just am unsure on base skelly material.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kitty, those are really cute. there is someone on this forum who does make these. i can't remember who. i think they even posted a tuitorial. i'll see if i can find out who

my secret reaper gave me some jars. a fairy or witch one of those would look good in a jar. a kind of wicked, sinester tinker bell look.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> kitty, those are really cute. there is someone on this forum who does make these. i can't remember who. i think they even posted a tuitorial. i'll see if i can find out who
> 
> my secret reaper gave me some jars. a fairy or witch one of those would look good in a jar. a kind of wicked, sinester tinker bell look.



evil tinker bell look would be cool, I was thinking of these skelly fairy "ladies" though  like glam skellys. I know of who you speak of about previous skelly fairy stuff posted, but the base skelly is all wrong.  I wonder about buying one to dismantle and cast the head/torso and hands? and best way to go about that.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

kittyvibe - I have that same fleece throw with the spider webs (in the background of your photos). I LOVE it. I hope they sell them again this year so I can get one or two more.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> kittyvibe - I have that same fleece throw with the spider webs (in the background of your photos). I LOVE it. I hope they sell them again this year so I can get one or two more.


I saw them at Ross this season, I almost bought another one but decided I have too many blankies, lol. I highly recommend the orange one, I got it at walmart and is on sale now for $7, it comes with a round pillow which is a very comfortable head pillow  The rainbow skull/bones is the same kind of material and are sleepy pants I got at Torrid.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> I saw them at Ross this season, I almost bought another one but decided I have too many blankies, lol. I highly recommend the orange one, I got it at walmart and is on sale now for $7, it comes with a round pillow which is a very comfortable head pillow  The rainbow skull/bones is the same kind of material and are sleepy pants I got at Torrid.



Oh, did your Ross have the same black one with white webs? I did see an orange one with black webs, but I'm not an orange fan so I only want another black one. I might have to go back and look again if they've been spotted there. My Ross didn't have much Halloween stuff out yet when I was there, so hopefully they'll get more closer to the big day.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

yes they had the same black n white version. I almost got it too because I thought maybe my fiance could use it and stop stealing mine, but decided I would win the tug of war anyway and save my moneys.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

bough these Jason goblets on Ebay.... definately gonna be hit at this year's party


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i got this awesome big lenticular 3d skull window decoration at fred meyer, some evil flashing eyes, candy, 6 black sheets, Mr vampy, tombstones and tea lights.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I got this full size animated butler at Sams Club for $74, this Monstrous Spider at Party City for $99 and a animated Jason at Kmart.com for $179, the Jason hasnt got here yet tho.


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Killer klowns from outer space bust


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*jason goblets*



Halloweeeiner said:


> bough these Jason goblets on Ebay.... definately gonna be hit at this year's party


my grandson would love those, and even though i'm not a jason fan, i find those pretty cool

moment, the 3 d skull is cool. the butler for $74.00 is a good price, and you can't beat the size of that spider

robocop, i love clowns, that is a very nice prop. his bloodshot eyes are awesome

guess i don't know who phsyco sam is


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Spookymufu said:


> I got this full size animated butler at Sams Club for $74, this Monstrous Spider at Party City for $99 and a animated Jason at Kmart.com for $179, the Jason hasnt got here yet tho.


WOW... the spider. Drool.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Hanging clotheslined

I love this one










Tombstone lifter


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

liuoliveira said:


> Hanging clotheslined
> 
> I love this one
> 
> ...


very cool!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Got a BAT BAR for dirt cheap !!!!!!!*

Went to Party City and had a guy check the stock room for this Bat Bar.......had one left for only $15 reg. $ 149 on receipt or on e-bay for $250....click on e-bay link......I'm so happy !!!!!!LIFESIZE BAT BAR - HORROR HALLOWEEN PROP DISPLAY PARTY - eBay (item 320415946902 end time Sep-23-09 11:27:33 PDT)


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Spookymufu said:


> I got this full size animated butler at Sams Club for $74, this Monstrous Spider at Party City for $99 and a animated Jason at Kmart.com for $179, the Jason hasnt got here yet tho.



The butler just arrived at my doorstep! I must admit, for 74$ its well worth it....


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice steal bozz!!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Halloweeeiner said:


> The butler just arrived at my doorstep! I must admit, for 74$ its well worth it....


Very cool. Any chance you could post a vid of the butler? He does look cool. 

Love that spider too. We bought his slightly small brother last year. This year I skinned him and applied the skin to the Micheal's moving spider - red and purple beaded spider.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

bozz said:


> Went to Party City and had a guy check the stock room for this Bat Bar.......had one left for only $15 reg. $ 149 on receipt or on e-bay for $250....click on e-bay link......I'm so happy !!!!!!LIFESIZE BAT BAR - HORROR HALLOWEEN PROP DISPLAY PARTY - eBay (item 320415946902 end time Sep-23-09 11:27:33 PDT)


Awesome Bozz- how'd you manage to get it for only 15.00? Were they on clearance from last yr or something??


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, yeah they were on clearance and I was willing to pay more the guy was so happy to make my day,his eye's lit up after he enter the bar code.This just made my shopping season thats for sure. I was looking for it but wasn't gonna waste my time stopping there (since I go in there a lot and have never seen any but did a year ago) but force myself to do so.


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Killer klowns from outer space bust


Awesome! 


Where did you pick it up?


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

*My Splurge This Year*

Scaryboy Tombstones!
Received them today!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice stones!
I think someone took those from a real cemetery!!


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Monster-Maker said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Where did you pick it up?


darksidestudio.com this one is a limited piece only being sold through there message board. They have some really great stuff and all of there masks are super thick and hold there shape on there own


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

LT Scare said:


> Very cool. Any chance you could post a vid of the butler? He does look cool.
> 
> Love that spider too. We bought his slightly small brother last year. This year I skinned him and applied the skin to the Micheal's moving spider - red and purple beaded spider.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's my recent purchase
SPFX Elder mask:
View Album


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

icemanfred, holy cow, thats a detailed mask!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> Here's my recent purchase
> SPFX Elder mask:
> View Album


That thing is awesome. I can't believe how real that looks. I would love to see that in person.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I picked up this resin tombstone at Target today for $20:


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

wow, Dave that's pretty nice for Target!!!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

yah, Iceman, SPFX stuff is awesome, I've got their thug mask,
my costume this year will be a fat mafioso (complete with pinstripe suit and santa belly)


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Davy2
It took me months to decide on the Elder. The Thug was what made the the decision so hard.
I'd love to see any pics you have of the thug.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookymufu, I've played a few videos of the Butler and have to admit that off all the props I remember seeing this year I like his voice track the best. He also a very nice looking prop. All around good deal I'd say.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

I love Lowes, I was picking up supplies today and was going to get two small spotlights. Two of the larger $7.98 ones were bent up, which didn't bother me but I got them to knock the price down to $3.00 each! That's a little bit of money that can spent on another prop!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow catching up looking at everyone's awsome purchases 

Dave , the tombstone is really nice , great find  did they have the one with a vulture on top of the tombstone like last year i think ? 

liuoliveira , i like the tombstone lifter , saw it at spirit ...

bozz that bat bar is one sweet bargain 

davy2 nice looking tombstone and very diffrent from all the rest we see in stores 

robocop that clown mask looks great

Spookymufu i love the butler i need to get later on and that spider is UGE but looks very very nice 

moonbaby i almost bought those last year but didnt know what the animation on them was , do they actually move dance or just sing ? 

kittyvibe those little dolls are so darling ....if i could of found something like this around here i would of put them under a glass bell(cloche) on display


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Iceman, here 's a video I made with my SPFX Thug mask...I know, I know, it's cheesy, I was playing with Sony Vegas split screen capabilities...it still makes me laugh though, cuz it's really goofy

YouTube - Thug Brothers

watch my poochy, her timing was really good!


----------



## Chuckmeout (Aug 31, 2009)

David's Cookies Witch's Brew Cookie Jar with Brownies at HSN.com

I just bought this today...I got the one last year too! And a head's up, hsn is doing a grandin road haunted house show sunday 5 am est, monday 2 am est, 2pm est and 8pm est.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Super cool video, davy2! That's a wild effect!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the thug masks and elder masks look to real. so old age is just a mask away. lol.
that target tombstone is very nice, i thought for the price it was a good material, heavy so it won't tip over easy, and besides it looks good, that little fence adds something


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Witch from canada--I didn't see one with a vulture. Maybe they change styles every year?

Hallorenescene--Yea, I saw it and I had to have it! I love the green moldy look of it. They had another one I might go back and get. It's like two demons reaching over the top of a tombstone from behind. And it was only $10.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Spookymufu, I've played a few videos of the Butler and have to admit that off all the props I remember seeing this year I like his voice track the best. He also a very nice looking prop. All around good deal I'd say.


I agree!!!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

davy2, that video is cool, I like it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some of my recent purchases. A few are new items, but most are from Goodwill, Salvation Army Thrift Store or other thrift stores and were CHEAP! This is my first year to host a Boo Bash. I am excited about the things I have gathered. I will post the other things later.

Pictures by printersdevil72_2009 - Photobucket


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else in my area has experienced the same thing this year....but most stores just put their Halloween items out this past weekend and they are fairly lame this year with a few exceptions and not much to select from. Even Spirit was fairly weak this year with mostly costumes and accessories and very little prop items compared to previous years. 

We checked....Spirit, Target, Michael's, hobby lobby, Ross, Wal-mart, Big Lots, party city, party planet. Target and Ross had best selection but still not much to choose from. Wal-mart is a joke this year. 2 isles of packaged costumes but hardly any decorations or props. 

Good thing I'm learning about how to make all these new props on my own


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Davy2
I remember that video when I was doing my research on the Thug.
Love the split screen effect


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought this guy from Silent Creations but I dressed him in a suit for my husband's office (overworked employee). 
Next year I will hang in my yard


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

a witch from canada said:


> wow catching up looking at everyone's awsome purchases
> 
> Dave , the tombstone is really nice , great find  did they have the one with a vulture on top of the tombstone like last year i think ?
> 
> ...


Thanks , and your buys were very, very nice too !!!! *** update here ; Originally Posted by Deadna 
My store(Paper Factory) got another shipment in of the batbars and they are still 30 bucks here. Make sure and ask for them people because they were hidden in the stockroom! 

Cool..... good news !!! I cannot find a link for the Paper Factory ?!?! Do they have a web page and store locator ????


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*elder masks*



Kruella said:


> I bought this guy from Silent Creations but I dressed him in a suit for my husband's office (overworked employee).
> Next year I will hang in my yard


those are so real looking. the pictures are very good. they sure give one the c4reeps


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Kruella , all i have to say is WOW !!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> Kruella , all i have to say is WOW !!!!


I was going to post the same thing. Your guy is so realistic it's very creepy. Was the first picture a promo pic? I see another one in the background.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I stopped by K-mart and picked up one of the lenticular portaits, the one who looks like Mark Twain. I will try to get a picture of him soon, because I misplaced my digital camera. 

BTW, he's way cooler in person. To all you who bought one of these guys, I now know why these guys are popular.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was going to post the same thing. Your guy is so realistic it's very creepy. Was the first picture a promo pic? I see another one in the background.



Yes, the first photo is a promo pic. The prop came with head, hands, and hat. The head and hands have pvc pipe connector. I supplied the body and clothing.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Kruella that prop is amazing, Ok Ok everyone on here posting all their goodies has made me want to post a few purchases I made. So here are a few:*


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ha! Those four vampire bats look like quadruplet babies, all screaming for their bottles!
I like the gargoyle holding the lantern, too!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

ack! he looks like an old boyfriend of mine, lol!


----------



## krazycatlady (Sep 16, 2009)

*Beginnings of decoration*

16-Pc. Holiday Bathroom Set - LTD Commodities

I ordered this last week, i should have it this week sometime.. I hope its not too cheesy looking once i see it in person, but it was a great deal and i think its cute.

some of this stuff i've had, and some i just bought this year, Im not nearly done decorating but i decided to take pictures of the beginnings.

far away picture of the around the television area
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s128/rainybutterfly05/101_0285.jpg


Candle:









Kitty i found at Marshalls, It's SO soft i LOVE it:









Rug for kitchen bought at Gabes:








I also got an outdoor halloween rug but i didnt put it out yet and didnt get a picture of it.

my two new halloween kitchen towels, the one on the left came with two pot holders too.









the plaque i saw someone bought and then i found it myself at an "everythings a $1.00" store, they had 3 other ones but i liked this one the best.. and i found the two figurines at another dollar store a few weeks ago









fridge magnets TJ Maxx.. didnt feel like flipping the picture right side up lol









My chandelier.. I need to get some spiders to put in there.. I still dont think it looks good, ill probably end up playing with it more as the days go on.. I also hung webbing over the lamp shades and the book shelves and the bathroom mirror and bedroom mirror.










my entrance table, my mom had those candles since before i can even remember and i bought the little skulls from the dollar store today and have been placing them around and that tombstone is from the dollar store as well, i also have webbing over the lamp stretched over everything and a wooden halloween sign thingy that i didnt take a picture of.









The light up house was my moms, she didnt use it anymore so she gave it to me, same with the snow globe and the candle ive loved since i was a little girl, its older than me!










the top of my bookshelf, i got the crows and small skulls today at the dollar store, the leaf garland and pumpkins are from walmart and the skull in the middle was my moms


----------



## HEATHER14535 (Aug 23, 2008)

*stuff i have bought*

my poor sons room is now my "halloween room" but he is in the spare for now lol


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

bozz said:


> Thanks , and your buys were very, very nice too !!!! *** update here ; Originally Posted by Deadna
> My store(Paper Factory) got another shipment in of the batbars and they are still 30 bucks here. Make sure and ask for them people because they were hidden in the stockroom!
> 
> Cool..... good news !!! I cannot find a link for the Paper Factory ?!?! Do they have a web page and store locator ????


The reciept says an outlet of Party America - Birthday Party Supplies, Party Decorations, Scene Setters, Costumes, Balloons


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Second Halloween props pictures by printersdevil72_2009 - Photobucket

Pictures by printersdevil72_2009 - Photobucket
I still haven't figured the photo posting out. Here are links to two albums with my new acquisitions for first Halloween Boo Bash. I am working out the details for each room. I especially love the bloody gauze head with the rat. The sound effects are awesome with it. It will be used in my master bath Butcher Room.

I still haven't checked out the couple of props that I bought for only a few dollars to see if they work. I bought the 6 foot ghouls for $2 knowing that the head alone was worth that. I haven't aired up the body yet. I also got a bloody skull that was part of a costume for a almost nothing. It had the costume belt and I am adding a black hooded robe and will dress a prop. It has a blood bag and the tubing. I don't know if this is funcional or not, but it will be great even without it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HEATHER14535 said:


> my poor sons room is now my "halloween room" but he is in the spare for now lol


*
LOL my son will be off to college next year, guess I know now what Im doing with his room Great stuff Heather14535*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Goodwill purchases*

Ok, I have something to post. We went for breakfast today and I saw a Goodwill store with a huge Halloween banner out front and had to stop by. I love everything with the exception of the Target DVD which was really a Drew's Famous Entertainment DVD. It was only $1.99 so not a huge waste of money at least. Target had a few variations of these DVDs last year and I guess now I'm glad I didn't buy any then. 

Left to Right: Mask $3.99; snake $5.99; DVD $1.99; Rubber Glove $3.99



















Also picked this up for $1.99. Recognize it from Kmart last year. I'm going to mount the plastic skeletal chest on a lightbox and use it in my scientist lab as an x-ray machine. Should light up really well. May reuse the "bloody" tubing with some other prop.











I'm going to use the white rubber glove in my scientist lab and think it should glow nicely under black light if I go that route, and that terrific snake will go in my spider and snake tunnel one year but can do double duty in the scientist lab or on the witches kitchen table.

This Goodwill location had some nice masks and quite a few Target products I remember from last year. Saw 2 foggers, a light and sound machine, several of the Target version of spookytown settings, two of the halloween mirror props they had, and a bunch of other stuff. Hats, wigs, costumes, a 3-4 foot blow mold Frankenstein, some lit wired sculptures--pumpkin and black cat. Just a lot of nice stuff in general. I'm very happy with my picks.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

HEATHER14535 said:


> my poor sons room is now my "halloween room" but he is in the spare for now lol


Heather14535, where did you get the (2) green ghouls on the bed?
Boy, and I thought I had alot of halloween things. hehehehe


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

printersdevil, I just loved your albums. Where did you get your plaques/signs from?


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

krazycatlady, I love your decor. I see that we read the same books (the dogs of babel), I love that book.


----------



## HEATHER14535 (Aug 23, 2008)

spirt halloween


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Spookilicious mama, love the pics.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Kruella, WOW, great prop. You finished him great!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

davy2 said:


> Scaryboy Tombstones!
> Received them today!


Davy2, where did you get the tombstones? Is scaryboy the company?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Been having Party City issues, mainly because a few employees arent being honest about their merchandise, but somehow ended getting Moan Eek for $40 (was $50 but used a $10 off coupon). She is in pretty good condition with some scuffs and scrapes in places, nothing I cant fix. 

Google Image Result for http://www.aboyd.com/images/GGS513_a.jpg

Were still on the hunt for Sadie and Dobson, I have a few raffles tickets in hopes of winning ghastley/gravely the butler or the count, if I win Im not sure which to get since my mom wants her own count, I would of course want the butler. I did find both Sadie and Dobson albeit in horrible condition for $200 each locally  Missed out on a pretty good condition Chuckles the clown (sold a week ago for $100 /crys) If only I had a mind to ask if the price on the props were actually the going price, /bangs head on a wall. Oh well, at least I have Moan Eek.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Been having Party City issues, mainly because a few employees arent being honest about their merchandise, but somehow ended getting Moan Eek for $40 (was $50 but used a $10 off coupon). She is in pretty good condition with some scuffs and scrapes in places, nothing I cant fix.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.aboyd.com/images/GGS513_a.jpg
> 
> Were still on the hunt for Sadie and Dobson, I have a few raffles tickets in hopes of winning ghastley/gravely the butler or the count, if I win Im not sure which to get since my mom wants her own count, I would of course want the butler. I did find both Sadie and Dobson albeit in horrible condition for $200 each locally  Missed out on a pretty good condition Chuckles the clown (sold a week ago for $100 /crys) If only I had a mind to ask if the price on the props were actually the going price, /bangs head on a wall. Oh well, at least I have Moan Eek.



What a fetching lass she is! I've never encountered her before. Great price even if you didn't have a coupon, but better still with one. Where did you get your coupon from?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What a fetching lass she is! I've never encountered her before. Great price even if you didn't have a coupon, but better still with one. Where did you get your coupon from?


Its good till the 30th of September
Party City
it says not for clearance items but no one read the fine print and I used these at several locations this weekend on clearance stuff lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Its good till the 30th of September
> Party City
> it says not for clearance items but no one read the fine print and I used these at several locations this weekend on clearance stuff lol.




Thanks Kittyvibe. May not find the Bat Bar but there are a couple of other things there that I have had my eye on.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of you inspired me to start purchasing some Halloween props early this year..still waiting on the stores to bring out the "goods" in October..I wil post my pictures tomorrow..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*halloween purchases*



HEATHER14535 said:


> my poor sons room is now my "halloween room" but he is in the spare for now lol


oh my, that is a lot of halloween! how much did that little girl with the sucker cost? where did you get her? and does she do anything?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Also picked this up for $1.99. Recognize it from Kmart last year. I'm going to mount the plastic skeletal chest on a lightbox and use it in my scientist lab as an x-ray machine. Should light up really well. May reuse the "bloody" tubing with some other prop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Slaz, most of the signs came from Dollar Tree! A couple of them were picked up at Goodwill or a thrift store.


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

My computer seems to be in open rebellion and I'm only able to see a few of the pics people are posting. Before it started playing up I noticed a pic of a Lemax Spooky Town iten (Cats on the rail of a graveyard wth a tombstone mentioning scaredy cats). Does anyone know the name or ISDN: number of this item; I'd love to get one, something about it got the goosebumps going.



Thanks

Y


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Slaz, yes those are scaryboy!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kruella said:


> I bought this guy from Silent Creations but I dressed him in a suit for my husband's office (overworked employee).
> Next year I will hang in my yard


Kruella, that thing is awesome!!! Looks expensive!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I does look expensive but it's FANTASTIC!


I finally made a somewhat big purchase, not as large as some of ya's but I love this guy! I'm gonna put him on the wall behind the bar or the stage at our club.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

This is what I have purchased so far, a spooky tree for my table decor and a white owl,I will be purchasing my bigger items next as you can see,I have the starting of my card collection.
View attachment 6472


----------



## HEATHER14535 (Aug 23, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> oh my, that is a lot of halloween! how much did that little girl with the sucker cost? where did you get her? and does she do anything?


she was 99.00 but i had a coupon for 20% off for spirit halloween ...thats where i got her... and she cry's and spins her head all the way around now that i think about it she really wasnt worth a 100.00 bucks..lol:


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Most of those animated props are marked up WAY to much, that is why it is best to learn to prop build. Either that or just buy the smaller animated props that make cool spooky noises and you can put them into your haunt in such a way that they will stand out and creat some buzz with the trick or treaters. My haunt will be bigger this year, and I look back to last year I got so many compliments without using the cool stuff I have this year such as fog, scary music and so forth.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

What are you using that for?


----------



## HalloweenChick (Sep 23, 2009)

Great costumes!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Ghostbusting!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, she looks pretty cool, and i like what you say she does, but that is a lot of money. i have a few lifesize animated props, but i always wait till after halloween to buy them. that way i can score them for 1/2 price or less. well, thanks for getting back with me


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Glockink said:


>


Love the pack!!!!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Glockink said:


>



We came, we saw, we KICKED IT'S ASS!!! 

Sorry, couldn't help it!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lmao!!..thats funny


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Glockink-
That is awesome! I have to ask, how much does that weigh??


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

*Cool Purchases from A Witch from Canada*

A Witch from Canada, I love your glitter vultures and globes. Does it say anywhere on the vultures or the globes as to what store they originally came from? Sometimes at Homegoods, the original store sticker can be found on the items... I did not see anything at our Homegoods store so I am going to try and find it through Ebay or other websites...


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

After many phone calls to check the Giles the Butler in stock at BJ's. But they had them the whole time in the back and they refused to put it out until the back to school stuff is gone. One day BJ's called me and they put them out and it was only last one for sale and one was displays. So I immediately left and drove to BJ's and I was very happy to get Giles. So here is the picture I have finished set it up.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes! I can finally join in the purchases thread! These are some new items I found at a local dutch store that carries a VERY small selection of halloween items. I really love the skull roses. The jaws are moveable  Not much compared to the selection you guys have, but it made my day!










MsM


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think those are pretty nice meeps. and yeah, the roses are the best.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Oasis25 said:


> After many phone calls to check the Giles the Butler in stock at BJ's. But they had them the whole time in the back and they refused to put it out until the back to school stuff is gone. One day BJ's called me and they put them out and it was only last one for sale and one was displays. So I immediately left and drove to BJ's and I was very happy to get Giles. So here is the picture I have finished set it up.


*I have him too and I love him! I was disappointed when my Homegoods didnt get the scaretaker but I have to say I like Giles even better. Not to mention for $79.00 you cant beat him. He looks great, sounds great and will be a nice addition to my collection. Yay for you finding him i think you are going to love em*


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I have him too and I love him! I was disappointed when my Homegoods didnt get the scaretaker but I have to say I like Giles even better. Not to mention for $79.00 you cant beat him. He looks great, sounds great and will be a nice addition to my collection. Yay for you finding him i think you are going to love em*


YES ME TOO!! I kept looking many many homegoods to find Scaretaker but not successful. I bet I might have miss it out. But I gotta love the Giles!! I couldn't beat the price too!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oasis25 said:


> After many phone calls to check the Giles the Butler in stock at BJ's. But they had them the whole time in the back and they refused to put it out until the back to school stuff is gone. One day BJ's called me and they put them out and it was only last one for sale and one was displays. So I immediately left and drove to BJ's and I was very happy to get Giles. So here is the picture I have finished set it up.



Persistence pays off!! So happy for you Oasis. I can see why you hung in there. Giles is great. BTW his head is same as the Gemmy White Haired Spirit Ball Guy's and Dr. Shiver's. I'm in the process of hacking the spirit ball to add an mp3 so am very familiar with the face. I LOVE his face; it's so nicely detailed and has plenty of character. I'm not sure I remember seeing his tongue so that might be a bit different from mine. I'll have to plug him and watch his mouth now. It's interesting to see this guy dressed up as different characters. Well just wanted to congratulate you on snagging him. That was really nice of your local BJs to actually call you. So he was $79? That's a great price. What does he say? Sadly we moved from an area where we were BJs members to one where there isn't a location.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I have him too and I love him! I was disappointed when my Homegoods didnt get the scaretaker but I have to say I like Giles even better. Not to mention for $79.00 you cant beat him. He looks great, sounds great and will be a nice addition to my collection. Yay for you finding him i think you are going to love em*



So fun!! We have a Mad Scientist figure with a similar face - he holds a bubbling beaker of green glowing juice - and his eyes light up with "electricity!" I LOVE that face! It is sooo expressive. I'm still getting the hang of posting pics - and am starting today to _get the beings out of the basement_... so will hopefully get some pics to share. Our hearse project (I have an album of the progress so far on my profile page) is on hold due to this cursed rain we keep having in the Midwest. _It's not nice to fool Mother Nature_!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the roses too meeps!


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

My other half turned up before he had to go to work with a Spinning eye ball skull from ASDA

Spinning Eye Ball Skull from ASDA on Youtube

not my video but it shows exactly what it does. I love it  Our daughter has named it One Eyed Billy (becuase she said Willy was rude)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

My BJ's still has a load of those Giles the Butler figures if anybody is looking for one! They've had them out for about a month now.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

DaveintheGrave said:


> My BJ's still has a load of those Giles the Butler figures if anybody is looking for one! They've had them out for about a month now.


Wow I can't believe you have loads of them!! I wish we had Giles the Butler in Canada, seems you guys get the great props, and at such a great price. I really wish I could have him, he look perfect for my Halloween murder mystery party/Haunted house theme. 

I love seeing all the pictures of your purchases, helps me in some ways, so jealous in another way. Why couldn't I have some family living in the states, then I could have them get all your great purchases!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*To creep or not to creep - that is the question!*

Hallow every body! I snagged this last weekend at Tuesday Morning ! HE is HEAVY - and large. I say "he" because it looks to me that he is a male angel. I had seen this angel a week before, and although the other garden items were marked 40% off, the clerks did not know if that included this statue. I said I would check back -- and thankfully I did! One week later = they marked him 40% off and for just under $100. - he now has a home with us. BUT -- he is so nice as he is, don't ya think? I just don't know how to or even _IF I SHOULD_ creep him up for our graveyard - if at all. Moss maybe? HELP - Your thoughts and ideas would be great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow HalllowSusieBoo, that angel looks really tall. Very nice detailing. How large is he, what's he made of and how much do you think he weighs? Nice buy.

I don't think I would do much to creep him up. Maybe dirty him up a bit. Maybe some spider webs and a few spiders? If you can light him from directly above or from above and behind he will cast a nice shadow and to me those two effects would be spooky enough. The lighting would also highlight the webs giving him a timely look in an abandoned cemetary. Some low lying fog in the cemetary would look great and maybe some flickering candles near his base. He should make a stunning addition to your haunt.


BTW I just came back from a Goodwill store that I had stopped in last week. Had good luck the first time around so gave it another chance. They keep getting new stuff in so the selection changes. I'll post pics tomorrow. Here's what I picked up: Evil Jester Skull Cane 4.99, hanging head prop with creepy cloth 6.99, hat for my scarecrow 3.99, a Gothic Collection Skull necklace 2.99, a Disney Cruella Adult wig 6.99, and a black choir/graduation robe that comes down to my ankles 3.99 (this was a real garment but in the halloween area). They even had one of those absolutely giant hanging ghouls (14 feet) with the cowboy hat and creepy cloth that Grandin Road carried (brand new 199.99--out of my budget still despite being at Goodwill  ). They also had some really nice costumes. Very unusual masks too. I really like the hanging masked head I picked up. If people on the forum hadn't brought this up as a source to explore, I don't think I would have thought of it on my own.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice going GOS, can't wait to see your pics.I went to 2 Goodwill stores and they had 2 lighted arches and one light up gate that look to be the Target ones from last year for $12 to $20 and a 6' skelly in a black cape for $20 but that was it. Kinda of pricey for me but hopefully more will come in.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow HalllowSusieBoo, that angel looks really tall. Very nice detailing. How large is he, what's he made of and how much do you think he weighs? Nice buy.
> 
> I don't think I would do much to creep him up. Maybe dirty him up a bit. Maybe some spider webs and a few spiders? If you can light him from directly above or from above and behind he will cast a nice shadow and to me those two effects would be spooky enough. The lighting would also highlight the webs giving him a timely look in an abandoned cemetary. Some low lying fog in the cemetary would look great and maybe some flickering candles near his base. He should make a stunning addition to your haunt.
> 
> ...


Hallow Spookie! 

Lighting and spider webs -- PERFECT idea! I just shuddered to think that I would have to paint him, glue anything to him or distress him in any way. And adjusting the lighting to cast a nice shadow should really do the trick.  Thanks! 

I am not sure how much Angel weighs, but it took both MysterE (he's also new on the Forum - but too shy to post...  guess that's why I married him...  ) and me to carefully load him into the back of our car. We were really worried that the wings would crack. Must be made out of the same faux stone as other garden statues - but man- he is one heavy angel! No way he is ever gonna get off the ground! 
Can't wait to see your Goodwill finds! Don't you love it that the proceeds are helping support Goodwill programs? Just one more way to give yourself that warm feeling at Halloween! lol Again, thanks for using your _creative super powers_  to help me envision an angelic plan! Oh yeah... one more thing.... 

wait...

wait for it...

BOO! (couldn't resist)


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Yoohaloo said:


> My computer seems to be in open rebellion and I'm only able to see a few of the pics people are posting. Before it started playing up I noticed a pic of a Lemax Spooky Town iten (Cats on the rail of a graveyard wth a tombstone mentioning scaredy cats). Does anyone know the name or ISDN: number of this item; I'd love to get one, something about it got the goosebumps going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that Spookytown piece you are talking about. I believe it's called Happy Howl O Ween. Oh, and LOVE your user pic!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, got a chance to take a picture of my recent Goodwill purchases. Details on the items is posted above in a previous post on this thread. My favorites are the head and the jester skull cane. The robe was a fantastic bargain though, great quality for the price.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

nice purchase ghost of spookie!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Stranger With Candy, your skull find is fantastic. Love it.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie, wished I could find great things like yours @ the Goodwill(s) in my area.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Great skull finds Meeps, happy hunting, you will find more halloween items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

slaz said:


> Ghost of Spookie, wished I could find great things like yours @ the Goodwill(s) in my area.



Keep looking you never know what will be sent to that location. My place puts stickers on stuff that indicate the date they came in and I have a bunch of stickers with different dates on them. 

I never would have thought to look in resale shops if it hadn't been for postings on the forum here. So I really appreciate everyone who made a point of posting about them as a resource (and they're a good place to give back to when you're clearing out your closet). I like to show pics from there so you guys can see how nice the stuff can be. And it all goes to a good cause as someone reminded me.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Glockink said:


> Ghostbusting!


Glockink, and I thought my leaf blower was cooool !!!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

O.K guys, here is my 2nd round, hope I attach it properly. 
Halloween Forum - slaz's Album: 2nd recent purchases


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghost, i love the finds, but being jester girl, that jester stick would have been real sweet here. 
slaz, the pic won't pull up for me, sorry


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Slaz, I'm seeing them now. Wow, love the owl, (that cat looks so real! hehe), the Marie Antoinette head is cool! Where did you get your moving books from? I don't think I saw a source on them. Love the titles. I can see from your photos that we own a few of the same things.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Boy, what a project, I think I edited the crap out of my post, but I believe I fixed the original.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Hallow every body! I snagged this last weekend at Tuesday Morning ! HE is HEAVY - and large. I say "he" because it looks to me that he is a male angel. I had seen this angel a week before, and although the other garden items were marked 40% off, the clerks did not know if that included this statue. I said I would check back -- and thankfully I did! One week later = they marked him 40% off and for just under $100. - he now has a home with us. BUT -- he is so nice as he is, don't ya think? I just don't know how to or even _IF I SHOULD_ creep him up for our graveyard - if at all. Moss maybe? HELP - Your thoughts and ideas would be great!


Wow he's beautiful!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Yoohaloo said:


> My computer seems to be in open rebellion and I'm only able to see a few of the pics people are posting. Before it started playing up I noticed a pic of a Lemax Spooky Town iten (Cats on the rail of a graveyard wth a tombstone mentioning scaredy cats). Does anyone know the name or ISDN: number of this item; I'd love to get one, something about it got the goosebumps going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a table accent piece. It's called "Happy Howl-O-Ween." The item number is :94969. The barcode number :728162949691


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Slaz, I'm seeing them now. Wow, love the owl, (that cat looks so real! hehe), the Marie Antoinette head is cool! Where did you get your moving books from? I don't think I saw a source on them. Love the titles. I can see from your photos that we own a few of the same things.



Ghost of Spookie, the moving books came from Halloween Costumes for Adults, Teens & Kids - Halloween Supplies : Buy Costumes
they have a video you can watch.
When you get to site, click on red tab (Decor & Props).
Then on the left side under celebrations, scroll down to Halloween (571).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

slaz, you really got some sweet loot. feel like a pirate do you? lol. there were only a few things i had similar of. lots of things i would like


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

slaz said:


> Ghost of Spookie, the moving books came from Halloween Costumes for Adults, Teens & Kids - Halloween Supplies : Buy Costumes
> they have a video you can watch.....



Thanks Slaz. Not bad looking for the price. The titles are perfect. I've bought from BuyCostumes before a number of times and have always been happy with my orders. I don't need it for a prop for this year's haunt and if I don't make my own set (someone had a pretty good tutorial here on the forum) next year, I may just pick them up. Curious, how do you like them and how are you going to use them?


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont have near as cool or nice stuff as I've seen so far. But I thought Id share my finds anyway.  I got mine all for great cheap deals. And seeing as how I need to save money, that helps me out. Anyways...here they are...

I got this from the goodwill for 49 cents. Its missing a handle, but it lights up and works fine. 









I got this thing from Marcs for less than 7 bucks. He lights up and moves. 









Got this candy bowl for $2.50 from a thrift store. Still brand new and works great. 









Got this for 4 bucks. And it works! I've been meaning t make one, and never got around to it, so this was a great find for me. 









And i got my Frank for 5 bucks from a garage sale. I am working on painting him. He even lights up. I cant wait till I get him all painted.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

I GOT THREE SKELETONS FROM GARDIN RIDGE FOR $50 EACH,THEN WENT TO THRIFT STORE AND SPENT ABOUT $12 ON OLD CLOTHES AND BELTS. SO HERES MY PIRATE CREW. PLUS MY LITTLE ONE POSING FOR THE CAMERA!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

CUTE !!!!! I love them great job !!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Must be nice to have good luck!!! *sigh*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice finds becka, we must have similar tastes, i have 3 of them. i really like the candlelabra.
foggy, your end results are cool. and your little girl is darling. i think you should have pulled that little chair there to the left up and let her sit right in with the gang.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

*2009 Stash*










*Christmas Tree Shop:* (1) Chrome Skull $3.99, (4) LED Flicker Pillar $2.99 each, (1) Wooden Large Suitcase $12.99, (2) 8 pack of Flicker Tea lights $3.99

*Five Below:* (4) Glitter Skulls Purple & Silver $1.00 each, (1) Growing Skeleton $2.00, (1) Terror Bat $5.00

*AC Moore: *(7) Glass Assorted Bottles $1.19 each (1) Spooky Pumpkin Light $10.00

*Michaels*: (1) Cupcake Wrapper $?, (11) Black Totes $0.97 each 

*Target:* (1) Haunted Hedge $9.99, (1) Halloween Lights $3.99

*Lowes:* (5) Purple Lights $2.49 each, (5) Gold Lights $$2.49 each

*Dollar Tree:* (3) White Glitter Skulls, (2) Black Glitter Skulls, (3) Mini Table Top Tombstones, (3) Small Foam Tombstones*, (4) Creepy Cloth, (3) 4 pack of Skeletons, (10) 2 pack Tealights, (6) 4 pack of GID Rings, (5) 4 pack GID Necklace Pendant, (3) Gargoyles

*Oriental Trading Company:* (1) 3D DIY Butterfly $17.99 a dozen, (1) Super Creepy Cloth $14.99* 

This don't include supplies for Voodoo Willy and Wanda or all the supplies for the PVC flicker candles.

*not pictured


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

slaz said:


> Ghost of Spookie, the moving books came from Halloween Costumes for Adults, Teens & Kids - Halloween Supplies : Buy Costumes
> they have a video you can watch.
> When you get to site, click on red tab (Decor & Props).
> Then on the left side under celebrations, scroll down to Halloween (571).




If you really want the moving books, cheapest place is Target for $14.99, they are the same exact thing from spirit and buycostumes. 

Slaz, where on earth did you get the little spider, she looks like Charlotte from the books/movie, Charlottes Web  She looks like shes from the Annalee Company.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> If you really want the moving books, cheapest place is Target for $14.99, they are the same exact thing from spirit and buycostumes.
> 
> Slaz, where on earth did you get the little spider, she looks like Charlotte from the books/movie, Charlottes Web  She looks like shes from the Annalee Company.



Only thing is Target hasn't had them in weeks. Had two sets in my hands and put them back..haven't seen 'em since . I've checked 3 Targets!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> Only thing is Target hasn't had them in weeks. Had two sets in my hands and put them back..haven't seen 'em since . I've checked 3 Targets!


I had one in my hands and I didnt see any others, was a little mooshed at the top but decided to buy it anyway. A few days later Im in a different Target (a super one with food) and they had tons, I coulda picked a more pristine one. Its not very big, I thought they would be but seeing them in person they werent as impressive as I thought it might be. I still like them though, I wonder how much shipping would be from FL to you? If I see them again, I havent been to a Target in a few weeks, but I can look this week for anyone wanting these.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

carey, thanks for the voodoo willy site. i just viewed it and what a delight that was. by the way, you got some nice finds there


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok so here is a pic of the fabulous Spooky Scarecrow that I had Victoria1313 make me, Next is a great Vulture I found at Target in the garden section and last is not a purchase but my oldest! Hes working at Spirit...Mama's so proud*


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> If you really want the moving books, cheapest place is Target for $14.99, they are the same exact thing from spirit and buycostumes.
> 
> Slaz, where on earth did you get the little spider, she looks like Charlotte from the books/movie, Charlottes Web  She looks like shes from the Annalee Company.


Kittyvibe, he is an Annalee, a little lady I know wanted to unload him, so I got him pretty cheap (he has such a cute little head of hair w/cute little fangs).
I found a site that is selling him or her though........Sue Coffee Annalee Doll Dealer
In the search box, key in spider.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Slaz. Not bad looking for the price. The titles are perfect. I've bought from BuyCostumes before a number of times and have always been happy with my orders. I don't need it for a prop for this year's haunt and if I don't make my own set (someone had a pretty good tutorial here on the forum) next year, I may just pick them up. Curious, how do you like them and how are you going to use them?


Ghost of Spookie, I love them, I set them on a side table, if I cough or sneeze they go off, hehehehe. I guess they kinda remind me of some old horror movie where you would see props like this.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

careypiper, 2009purchases.


Careypiper, love your collection. We have some of the same, I guess like with all of us on the forum, like minds think alike.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

foggyfathoms, I GOT THREE SKELETONS FROM GARDIN RIDGE FOR $50 EACH,THEN WENT TO THRIFT STORE AND SPENT ABOUT $12 ON OLD CLOTHES AND BELTS. SO HERES MY PIRATE CREW. PLUS MY LITTLE ONE POSING FOR THE CAMERA!


Gosh Foggyfathoms, wish I had a Garden Ridge near me.........I just love the skeletons and what you did for them.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Becka382 said:


> I dont have near as cool or nice stuff as I've seen so far. But I thought Id share my finds anyway.  I got mine all for great cheap deals. And seeing as how I need to save money, that helps me out. Anyways...here they are...
> 
> Becka382, great finds!!! I never fair very well w/goodwill(s) with the exception of goth looking clothes. I do find some neat things sometimes @ garage sales though. I love the candelabra and I have been thinking about getting that candy bowl......


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so here is a pic of the fabulous Spooky Scarecrow that I had Victoria1313 make me, Next is a great Vulture I found at Target in the garden section and last is not a purchase but my oldest! Hes working at Spirit...Mama's so proud*
> QUOTE]
> 
> hey spookie mama i have the scarecrow's evil twin brother hubert here  did you see their sister ?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> Spookilicious mama said:
> 
> 
> > *Ok so here is a pic of the fabulous Spooky Scarecrow that I had Victoria1313 make me, Next is a great Vulture I found at Target in the garden section and last is not a purchase but my oldest! Hes working at Spirit...Mama's so proud*
> ...


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I got another garage sale score. this guy had so much stuff! he had a spirit ball and a zombie that rips off his head, so much stuff but i had no money! I did get a box of bones and skulls, the light up glowing feet set, 3 tombstones, one is animated the op moves back and this skull with light up eyes pops out and says stuff. I got it all for only $5!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

foggyfathoms said:


> I GOT THREE SKELETONS FROM GARDIN RIDGE FOR $50 EACH,THEN WENT TO THRIFT STORE AND SPENT ABOUT $12 ON OLD CLOTHES AND BELTS. SO HERES MY PIRATE CREW. PLUS MY LITTLE ONE POSING FOR THE CAMERA!


Hallow and so YOU are the one that got ALL the skeletons from Garden Ridge!! Thanks to the tips from you and Frankie's Girl - I made a beeline to our Eastgate Garden Ridge - only to find that all the white skeletons were gone!! And they don't/won't have any more (or so the 16 yer old clerk told us...) BUT (big smile here  we did find several other items and ended up with on of the skellys in the darker version - seems to be an aged sort of one. Same size but dark plastic. *I tip me hat to you matey fer yer hardy crew! VERY nicely done!* *BOO!*


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I went to Halloween USA today with a $10 off coupon. I found a Gemmy Spirit of Fire, a pumpkin with one of those fake fires inside and says several different phrases, on sale for $20 from $50. With the coupon i only paid $10 for it! Score!

Here's a link to the coupon:

http://www.halloweenusa.com/coupons.shtml

They also had the "insane serial killer" on sale for $50 down from $70. It was actually a decent prop worth the money, i just didn't have $50 to spend lol.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My local grocery which is a part of the Kroger chain,has those .99 totes in halloween styles. There are 3 designs and they all say across the bottom in small type "It's not scarey to recycle"
I love em'!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Darn it!
I want a Garden Ridge!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went to Halloween USA Store locator, no California stores!!!! Just not fair! LOL


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

mementomori, that's like hitting a jackpot in a casino for us Halloween nuts! Nice find!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

*My gosh, I love thrift shops!*

I'm going to join in spreading the thrift shop love. 
I also love using thrift shops/antique shops for costume resources, and I think I did pretty well over the past week. I managed to complete this year's list for pre-made costume clothing with a velvet skirt ($3), heavy wool overcoat ($6), and leather evening gloves($10 black, $7 white) from a couple thrift shops and one of my favorite antique shops. I also found a gorgeous long black/blue evening dress with glittery stars for only $4; I am pretty sure I can't bring myself to mess it up to "costume-ize" it since it seems to be brand new and fits perfectly (a rare thing for me). I also found an enameled "Original by Robert" grasshopper pin ($9) that would take almost no effort to make into a steampunk brooch (now whether I can do that without feeling guilty may be another question). The "Salivating Army" just put out their Halloween stuff, and I found a haunted radio "Scary-Time Radio Show" (still has the cardboard base) for a whopping $3! The video of it is included below. I'm pretty darn happy with my haul.


















YouTube - Scary-Time Radio Show Halloween Animated Decoration


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

mementomori said:


> I got another garage sale score. this guy had so much stuff! he had a spirit ball and a zombie that rips off his head, so much stuff but i had no money! I got it all for only $5!



Mementomori: How much was the seller asking for the zombie who rips his head off? I have that prop..originally from Spirit...it's awesome! LOL Too bad you're on the other side of the state or I would've loved that yard sale!!! Good find!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so here is a pic of the fabulous Spooky Scarecrow that I had Victoria1313 make me, Next is a great Vulture I found at Target in the garden section and last is not a purchase but my oldest! Hes working at Spirit...Mama's so proud*



victoria does beautiful work, i've seen some of her other work. the vulture is very good, love it. so that is your oldest, i didn't realize he was so [gulp] goodlooking. lol. that is one creepy costume.
mement, for $5.00 you can't beat that, nice score.
zombie, you are really lucky, i woild love to score an overcoat like that and i love that skirt. that radio is very cool looking


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

love the radio!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Booterbunz said:


> Mementomori: How much was the seller asking for the zombie who rips his head off? I have that prop..originally from Spirit...it's awesome! LOL Too bad you're on the other side of the state or I would've loved that yard sale!!! Good find!


he wanted $75 but it was half price today. i asked him if he was having the sale next week, but he said it was all going back in the garage. I feel so lucky to get those feet, they work awesome!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

careypiper said:


> *AC Moore: *(7) Glass Assorted Bottles $1.19 each



I've been looking everywhere for bottles similar to those. No one has any that look like I want; there's always something wrong with the ones they have, like they're the wrong shape or they don't have the cork, or they're too bumpy. I've been looking since last year. I don't have an AC Moore around here. 

Also, I love your avatar, of course.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

mementomori good score!


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks spiderqueen, I've seen the bottles also at JoAnn Fabrics (not all the different sizes, but they had a few) and I'm sure Michael's would have some. I've walked by these for a whole month until I looked up and saw them on a storage shelf.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

To all who posted over the weekend, great buys you guys! I have to say that that Scarytime Radio Show you found Zombie Machairodont is so unique. And from the video (thanks for posting) it looks better in action than I would have imagined. Just love it. Reminds me of when I was a kid and listened to my grandmothers giant floor radio with tubes and knobs. Now if that one had the skull and bones on it, no way would have left our family!! Can you tell us who made it and if there's a copyright date when it was from?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Si-cotik and Ghost of Spooky!

Quite the crew, foggyfathoms! The skeles are looking excellent, and your daughter is absolutely adorable. 

Spookilicious mama: Your son's getup totally kicks the hindquarters of any costumed sign spinner I've ever seen. I love it! I think we need more helpful zombies on our nation's street corners . Also, the vulture is beautiful; is it rubber/latex?

mementomori: very nice haul, especially at that price!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> To all who posted over the weekend, great buys you guys! I have to say that that Scarytime Radio Show you found Zombie Machairodont is so unique. And from the video (thanks for posting) it looks better in action than I would have imagined. Just love it. Reminds me of when I was a kid and listened to my grandmothers giant floor radio with tubes and knobs. Now if that one had the skull and bones on it, no way would have left our family!! Can you tell us who made it and if there's a copyright date when it was from?


Sure thing! It was made by Halloween International; 2008 PAC (BVI), ltd. I agree, it looked kind of unsuspecting there on the shelf amid the other used Halloween items, but seeing it in action (and noticing the reactions of the folks standing behind me) was enough to convince me to buy it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got time to go back and listen to that radio, reminds me of the war of the worlds radio show from orsen wells. if it is from 2008, how the heck did we all miss something as cool as that out there.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i got time to go back and listen to that radio, reminds me of the war of the worlds radio show from orsen wells. if it is from 2008, how the heck did we all miss something as cool as that out there.


Spirit has them this year but they are $20.

Horror Radio Prop in Decorations


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Spirit has them this year but they are $20.
> 
> Horror Radio Prop in Decorations



But not if you use a coupon there! I wonder if they have these in the store or whether they are only available online. Anyone seen these in the store? $8 for shipping otherwise; not horrible exactly but rather spend the dollars on another prop since I have a few Spirits nearby and could save on shipping.

BTW I came across a post somewhere in which a person said they bought their Radio last year at an Albertson's (grocery store--SF Bay area). In past years Albertson's has had some interesting stuff which I found out about after the fact. Guess I'll make a trip to one and see what they have this year before I kick myself again for not checking. Since we moved I have a little bit of a drive to go to one but might be worth it if I find the radio or something else cool. Big Heads up--Albertson's changed their name to Lucky's in the last year I think. Let's hope they have the same purchasing guys working there. Lucky Supermarkets | Our Company

That resale shop find was the best though!


Zombie M. could you post a really close up picture of it? I'd love to see the dials better. Also curious how tall it is and how it's activated. It would be great if it had a "Try Me" button to hack a remote sensor to trigger it. I'm getting some ideas on how I might use one of these. Thanks.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie Ghost of Spookie is offline 
The Great Pumpkin Join Date: Sep 2008
Posts: 1,008 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Tumblindice 
Spirit has them this year but they are $20.

Horror Radio Prop in Decorations 


But not if you use a coupon there! I wonder if they have these in the store or whether they are only available online. Anyone seen these in the store? $8 for shipping otherwise; not horrible exactly but rather spend the dollars on another prop since I have a few Spirits nearby and could save on shipping. (end of quote)
******* Yeah they have the radio's in the Spirit stores at least at mine they did. I was hoping they were clearance since they were next to the talking heads we scored and it is an older item but $ 20 was on the box. They are kinda small but cool little item none the less and good score for $3. Man my Good will stores and other thrift shops just don't have the cool stuff you guys are finding. Oh well maybe I need to hit more stores further out.Good job guys and keep hunting and posting !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I would venture to guess that my radio came from a grocery store or drug store since it has a "GEN. MDSE." sticker at the store's price of $14.99 on the cardboard base. I didn't see any at our spirit store this year or the last, but ours is rather skimpy on props and focuses on costume supplies, anyway.

Here ya' go, Ghost of Spookie; I hope these help. The unit has a switch on the back with "On, Off, and Try Me" positions, and it is sound activated or you can press the dial on the right (the one on the left is just for looks). Its entire spiel is on that youtube video, so it stops there until it is activated again. It is just over 10 inches tall, and 8.25 inches at its widest on the base and 2.75 inches deep. The idea of hacking the unit did cross my mind, and that would be pretty awesome to tailor it to your own theme. I really need to learn how to do that sort of thing, especially if this radio has that capability. Thankfully, it looks like there are plenty of good threads on here that delve with hacking, even for an electronics noob like me .

Scary-Time Radio Show (off)









Scary-Time Radio Show (on)









Scary-Time Radio Show opened up


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a Spirit store in a neighboring town this year. It is the first time for one (or anything like this) in our area. I saw these there on Saturday. Where do you get a coupon for Spirit? I am going to go back and see if I missed it in this thread.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

*sniff sniff* ... still wish I had a Garden Ridge....

Went to Goodwill looking for some good deals. I guess someone forgot to tell them that USED items are supposed to be cheaper than if you purchase them brand new. No exaggeration there either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Most Gross/Coolest prop I've bought!*

Well stopped by the closest Lucky's Grocery Store (former Albertson's BTW) looking to see if they had any of the radios (thanks for the GREAT pics Zombie M., and you even opened it up for me ), didn't find the radio, but ended up buying a $15 prop there called "Halloween Rat-Eating Ghoul". It is by far the grossest but coolest prop I've bought in a while. The boy ToTers will love it, the girls will get grossed out, scream or laugh at it. I'll see if I can upload a video to my Flickr account tomorrow and repost here so you can see it in action.

Here's what it is: bald headed guy with huge wide opened eyes who has a rat's head and front part of its body in his mouth. The back half is sticking out along with it's tail from the guys mouth. The guy has a latex face and when he talks his jaw and mouth area move pretty well. Here goes the dialog:

(not sure the first words but something like..) Neat treat; all kinds of meeces. Hahahah (Rat squeeky noises). Get in my belly. (rat wiggles forward into mouth, tail wiggles back and forth, and rat makes sqeeking noises) (guy makes slurp sounds) Ummm. Rat-astic! This is the best ratatouille I've ever had. (chuckles) Ratatouille anyone? (rat's body wiggles partially out now, tailing wiggling like the guy was pushing it out with his tongue, and again you hear squeeking sounds). Hey quit squirming, I'm....(chewing noises)...chewing here (mouth moves in chewing motion). (burp) Hah. There, now the cat's got some company.

Lucky's had a few of them on the shelf and once I pushed the "try me" I knew I should get him. Others around me were cracking up too. The ghoul takes 4 AA batteries. It has a light sensor mode, off, and try me mode. He has a nice round neck so I think he will attach nicely to a body at some point. This must be the year of the rat because I seem to have a lot of them as props now. My mom would freak out if she saw my storage bin of them. I guess I could make him a hungry pirate on a raft, or fit him in with my Spirit Zombie farmer and wife (thought of doing an home overrun with mice). I'll take a pic of him in a few minutes and add a picture for tonight. Not sure I can upload the video tomorrow but will try.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, spookie! That thing is SICK! I like it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghost of spooky, i love it. i hear you on the rat bin. i have a few big fat rats and a few small rats, then i have animated rats. one that wiggles in a coffee cup. one that wiggles in a trash can. one that wiggles in a trap. and one that lays on his back and groans he ate to much. well, i just purchased a new prop. here are 2 rats that are eating a heart. got it at walgreens yesterday


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> We have a Spirit store in a neighboring town this year. It is the first time for one (or anything like this) in our area. I saw these there on Saturday. Where do you get a coupon for Spirit? I am going to go back and see if I missed it in this thread.


In the coupons section.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hallorenescene, that's pretty gross too. Looks cool though.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice...Love the rat


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Our salvation army stores seems never to have anything good..or i get there 2 late...dont know which


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> So I got these awesome skelly fairies today on a whim I decided to go into a Ross I haven't been to in awhile. They had many but some had messed up paintjobs in the nose area. I didnt notice until I got home some were missing some details, like a flower on the shoe or a rhinestone or two. I think 6 was the max in different types as I bought one of each style. I am so in love with these and cant wait to use them for a tree or wreath.
> 
> The fairies have hair and some have hair that go way down their backs. I would like to make more like this, as it looks simle enough, and I could always find scrap fabrics to use on these. The thing making me hesitant in making my own are what to use for the skelly bases other than the types Ive seen on the skelly garlands at dollar tree and michaels. These also have long bendy legs and hands that look Barbie sized (and shaped curving inward like Barbies) with little indentations indicating "bones", for a skelly hand look.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas on how to make my own like this style? I have so many ideas how to decorate them, just am unsure on base skelly material.


I saw your post and had to search for these dolls in Houston. I found the girl in your top photo after searching two Ross stores. Today I am going to two others at lunch, then two different ones after work. The Ross stores here are pretty decimated of their Halloween stuff already. As far as making those dolls, I can tell you it would cost a whole lot more to make them than to buy them at $3.99 at Ross. they are a wire armature body and you could sculpt the faces and hands from Sculpy clay or even a paper clay. Search Youtube for How to make a wire armature for dolls. But the fabrics they have used and the detail on these is incredible! They have a sewn body suit which totally covers the armature, plus leggings and all the layers of her dress are amazing. I'd go crazy trying to make these, but it would be incredibly satisfying to finish one. I'll Let you know if I find any more.


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Those pjs are adorable! I like the pillows, too. Who is the manufacturer for the pjs? I would like to contact them about making them in adult sizes!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I was thinking of casting one of the skeleton bodys/hands. I love crafts and as a hobby I build resin models figures, so its kinda like that for me  My mother doesnt have the patience for stuff like this, she would rather buy it, lol.So I can understand your point, and the cost is way cheaper buying them, but I have some ideas for new ones, like and all red velvelt with a little sequin action and red fluffy feathers , nice big wide hat a al kentucky derby. hehe, I go a lil nuts with stuff like this. I am always finding cheap fabric and crafty stuff at yard sales and joannes has a nice bargin area.

sbell2547- if your asking me about pjs (wasnt sure  ) the white background with rainbow skulls was from torrid, they had pants only no tops to match and the orange and spider web designs are on a blanket. I got the orange one at walmart, they are on sale (has a matching pillow very comf) at $7 on sale now and the spider blanky from Target, they might have them in Ross stores now though, Ive seen a couple a few months back.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Got all three heads now !!!!!*

Originally Posted by Ghost of Spookie 
On the first or second day my local Spirit Halloween store opened I bought a few things from their Clearance table (apparently overstock from last year and discontinued this year at Spirit). My favorite item was a Pirate Talking Light Up Head (branded by Spirit but sold by others as well). Originally I think $29-39 retail when it first came out, I got him for $9.97 on clearance. Great detail on the face and he comes with 6 motion-activated phrases:

1) You're asking why we pirates are so mean. Well we just arrrrrr....

2) You, you landlubber! I'll show you my booty if you show me yours....

3) Oh, you're such a treasure. You ought to be buried!

4) Hey you skallywag, your buccaneers are showing. Get a bigger hat!

5) Me hardy, forget the patch, you'll be needing the whole mask!

6) If you keep staring at me like that, I'll make you walk the plank.


The Spirit version has a sea green-ish face, as opposed to the more natural skull bone version in this picture from BuyCostumes. If you are looking to add some pirate figures to you haunt, I'd recommend checking out your local Spirit store, especially on opening day if your location hasn't opened yet. This guy is way better than buying a mask for making a prop. 

BTW pictured along with the pirate head in the above link are the talking Clown and Vampire heads. My store had some vampires as well, others have reported seeing the clown.

Oh yeah and his mouth moves too (along with flashing green eyes) so way better than a static mask. 

I went to Spencers today and guess what I found ???........yup they had just got the Pirate heads in.......woohoo I was so happy again and for a while there I thought I was losing my timing and just missing the deals lately........I'M BACK AND IN THE GAME.....: ). Ok so now I have the whole collection.Spencers had a lot of new 50% off stuff today..........you guys keep checking they are still pulling stuff.You right for $9.97 these are just excellent prop heads with lights sound and moving jaw you have a full size prop for cheap and your right the pirate is more of a cool mint green color..............I love him !


----------



## briniLDD (Aug 24, 2009)

Went to Party City for balloons for my birthday, but anyways, I got this prop I found at the Halloween Express that opened near me. It was $60 in Halloween Express, but I got the same prop from Party City for $15!!! ( she was $30 but it was half off!) She's called Wild Child, and she's awesome!!! Sorry for the crappy pic, I use my webcam to take most of my pics.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BriniLDD, now that was worth the trip across the street! How large is she?


----------



## briniLDD (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup! Her tag says she's 42 inches.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice find Bozz.


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

Went to Disney World at the end of August and bought that! Love it so much. Not sure when the appropriate time to wear it is? Weird to see a 23 year old walking down the street with that on haha.... And my mom sent me this which she found at the Christmas Tree Shoppe...


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the Jack, PumpkinJack!!!!!! I WANT ONE!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Si-cotik said:


> Nice find Bozz.


Thanks forgot to include link if anybody else is looking for one.Talking Pirate Head - Lillian Vernon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkin jack, nice finds
brini, i want a wild child. she is fabulous. very big and very scary. how much was something like that and is she full body and made of what?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Kmart has their Butler on sale this week. Mine only had the little one and he was the last they had. There was no box for him so he just stood in my cart. Freaked people out lol


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I finally have something to show..if the pic turns out?!. LOL I spent the entire day searching for Halloween stuff and hit the jackpot at Value Village. I can't believe what they had there!!! I got a groundbreaker set of arms that are awesome looking for $8, martini set of glasses and shaker $2.50, glass jar for eyeballs $1, shoes for my outfit $3.50, vampire fangs that Spencer and Spirit sell for $5-10 and I got them for $1.99 per set so I bought 4. I also got a peek a boo little girl for $2.50, and other little things.

Then at Spencers I got the brain in jar half off. Then I went to World Market and got some Witches Brew wine, Vampire wine, and Evil wine to go along with my Sparkling Twilight wine. Woohoo...I really hope that I'm done now cause my wallet can't handle anything else! LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

My new junk came in today.


----------



## briniLDD (Aug 24, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin jack, nice finds
> brini, i want a wild child. she is fabulous. very big and very scary. how much was something like that and is she full body and made of what?




She was $30 bucks at Party City, but the one by me had her half off. She's made out of latex, and she's not exactly full body. It's just her head and hands. Her body is just the dress that she wears.


----------



## briniLDD (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, yeah, I almost forgot, at Value Village I bought this fullsize witch by Ganz , she chuckles and her eyes light up. Pics coming soon! Her original tag said $75, but I got her for only $18!!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I got some great stuff yesterday..have to get around to taking pictures though..still..

How much did those foggers cost you..where did you get them..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brini, you are so lucky to get her, and at half off. she is cool.
yuby and boot, nice finds


----------



## briniLDD (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks! My mom searched for stuff today, ( I didn't come cuz i'm sick.) and she found this cool singing- talking witch on a mantle! She said she remembers her from an episode of Bugz Bunny.


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

I went crazy this year. It's the first year my wife is allowing me to throw a Halloween party so....a few thousand dollars later and a 100 or so invites and.....


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

and..........


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

and...........


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

I didn't put too much outside. Party should be cool. I booked a bartender and a DJ today. I also have a couple of older neighborhood kids coming in as "actors". One will be Leatherface, the other a killer clown. I'll post pics after the party.


----------



## coffen cats (Aug 23, 2009)

[/IMG]Traded for these old flame wall lights . I had to rebuild one but they came out so coool.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow drksaint , you went wild lol , i love the skelly reaper where did you get that one and what does it do ? if you can post a video of him


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

DRKSAINT said:


> I went crazy this year. It's the first year my wife is allowing me to throw a Halloween party so....a few thousand dollars later and a 100 or so invites and.....


Drksaint, I loved your witch, michael, bat, bar w/IV, cat w/mask (did you make that?) and the cool reaper. Looking really good, hope it's a great party!!!


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

a witch from canada - 

He was $24.99 at the Christmas tree shop. He sways from side to side as his jaw moves and his eyes light up. He says a spooky Halloween phrase. I wrapped some black cloth around the pole that holds him up, giving him the appearance of having legs that fill out the emptiness at the bottom. I also added a reaper hat, skull necklace, and chains on his hands - all found at Dollar Tree for a dollar each. Looks great and probably the best bang for the buck out of everything I bought.

I see you have the same witch from Spirit - isn't she cool? She's one of my favorite props. I was going to purchase the cauldron with fogger that was on display at Spirit bu t I walked out thinking it was too expensive. Well after setting her up...I had to have that cauldron. So I drive back to the store the next day and they are sold out. I had to drive to another state to locate one! But it was worth the ride....she looks great with the smoking cauldron.


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you slaz...the cat came with the mask. My wife found it at Home Goods.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Great finds Booterbunz!!!!! I love the Twilight wine.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Picked up a 1000 watt fog machine for $59 at Party City,
plus a gallon of fog juice for $20. Was looking for a 700 watt fogger but, they didn't have any in stock yet.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr. Saint, coolest reaper I have ever seen!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

House looks great. Having hung out on the site for a while I recognize a number of your decorations from pics people have posted through the months. Love them all. Man that bat is large. I keep thinking about him because he really is such a nice looking prop for the money. Did he come with some way to hang him? BTW when's the party and when should we expect the invites to arrive?! haha. Guess we'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

slaz said:


> Great finds Booterbunz!!!!! I love the Twilight wine.


TY! The Sparkling Twilight wine is great. Thankfully the winery is only a couple of hours away from my house lol..wish it wasn't $30+ per bottle!!!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

DRKSAINT said:


> I didn't put too much outside. Party should be cool. I booked a bartender and a DJ today. I also have a couple of older neighborhood kids coming in as "actors". One will be Leatherface, the other a killer clown. I'll post pics after the party.



Great decorations- hope you have a great party! When is it?


----------



## briniLDD (Aug 24, 2009)

My witch & talking witch


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pick ups people..I bought a strobe light with sound effects yesterday and a skelaton arm that knocks on your door..also have a spooky door hanging prop that says Halloween phrases and or scary phrases..will post pictures when I get a chance..


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

DRKSAINT said:


> a witch from canada -
> 
> He was $24.99 at the Christmas tree shop. He sways from side to side as his jaw moves and his eyes light up. He says a spooky Halloween phrase. I wrapped some black cloth around the pole that holds him up, giving him the appearance of having legs that fill out the emptiness at the bottom. I also added a reaper hat, skull necklace, and chains on his hands - all found at Dollar Tree for a dollar each. Looks great and probably the best bang for the buck out of everything I bought.
> 
> I see you have the same witch from Spirit - isn't she cool? She's one of my favorite props. I was going to purchase the cauldron with fogger that was on display at Spirit bu t I walked out thinking it was too expensive. Well after setting her up...I had to have that cauldron. So I drive back to the store the next day and they are sold out. I had to drive to another state to locate one! But it was worth the ride....she looks great with the smoking cauldron.


I got that witch too. I love her. Do you know what the whole in the back of her head is for? I want the cauldron so badly as well.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Got some great deals today! My Michaels has decided to clear all the Halloween merchandise off the shelf for Christmas. Michaels has a 5 foot tall witch whose eyes light up when you go to grab candy out of her treat bag. She was originally $50, but they only had the display model left. I got her for half off. They also had a huge fiber optic Halloween tree. It was also a display model. It was originally $50. I had a 40% off coupon and walked away with my two big scores plus some black roses for my daughter's party for $46!!!


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Of course they did. After all, it isn't even Halloween or Thanksgiving yet. Bet next week they have Valentine's and Easter stuff.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah bay-beee!!!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Don of the Dead....so jealous of your Michael! Our Spirit only got three in and they were sold before I even knew the darn store was open! He looks even scarier in your pic....did you bloody him up a little more? Love it!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Ashley Decker's Photos - Halloween 09! | Facebook

Check that link out. I have my pictures of the witch and the tree there. I love display models!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

DRKSAINT said:


> a witch from canada -
> 
> He was $24.99 at the Christmas tree shop. He sways from side to side as his jaw moves and his eyes light up. He says a spooky Halloween phrase. I wrapped some black cloth around the pole that holds him up, giving him the appearance of having legs that fill out the emptiness at the bottom. I also added a reaper hat, skull necklace, and chains on his hands - all found at Dollar Tree for a dollar each. Looks great and probably the best bang for the buck out of everything I bought.
> 
> I see you have the same witch from Spirit - isn't she cool? She's one of my favorite props. I was going to purchase the cauldron with fogger that was on display at Spirit bu t I walked out thinking it was too expensive. Well after setting her up...I had to have that cauldron. So I drive back to the store the next day and they are sold out. I had to drive to another state to locate one! But it was worth the ride....she looks great with the smoking cauldron.


well you sure got a bargain and he lookd great , now....i still wanna see a video 

yes i love the spirit witch , i wanted to buy the cauldron but when i saw the price and that it didnt came with the fogger mister i changed my mind, then got home and regretted it lol , but i wasnt gonna drive 4 hours back to spirit to get it


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Don of the Dead said:


> Yeah bay-beee!!!!!


Hey I've got one of those Inhumanoids(green thing) I see down in the bottom of your pic! I also have one of a brown creature but I can't remember what he looks like exactly except for a red horn on his head. Do you know their names? I have a couple of movies based on the characters but can't find them...I think my mom gave them away to some of the grandkids


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

sbell2547 said:


> Of course they did. After all, it isn't even Halloween or Thanksgiving yet. Bet next week they have Valentine's and Easter stuff.



LOL so true.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Just gonna bump this one up so I can look at everyone's goodies at a later date


----------



## TAZ (Sep 28, 2008)

Just came home from Rite aid 75% off. I'm thinking about using servos on then next year. The mouth moves on all of them even the little guy. I would like to hook servos to the pumpkins.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1867&pictureid=23606
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1867&pictureid=23607
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1867&pictureid=23610


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

taz, if you know how to use servos and get those thingsd singing you would have an awesome trio. they already look good just the three of them sitting there


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, I just don't have time to breath let alone get through this Fantastic thread,,soooo I'm just gonna keep bumping it up until I find time to check each and every page out.

Witch from Canada, Lmao, Guess you're the East Coast Witch and I'm the West Coast Witch cause I see we buy a lot of the identical items. We must share some info sometime. 

Ok, will try and get back to this thread as soon as I can.

And where are the threads located again for what people have been receiving for their Secrect Reaper goodies?


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Bumpin it back up again. holy is there a lot of WICKED purchases to get through here


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah its been a great thread and many of us have gotten good deals on hard to find items. I've had my best by far early season scores at good discounts all high quality items at deep discounts. My favorite scores so far are my 3 life size talking heads from Spirit and my right place right time score was my 7' tall wooden "Bat Bar" from Party city (reg $149 got it for $15 ) its definately my pride and joy purchase only wish more people could of found one, I'm still buzzing over that one. I don't do that good during the Nov. sales. Yes lots of nice stuff people got here !!!!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I was able to find that bat that everyone has been getting at Walgreens. He looks great hanging from the porch. Walgreens also had buy 3 tombstones for just 10$, so I bought more of those.


----------



## charliedoger (Aug 16, 2009)

*spirit*



bozz said:


> Originally Posted by Ghost of Spookie
> On the first or second day my local Spirit Halloween store opened I bought a few things from their Clearance table (apparently overstock from last year and discontinued this year at Spirit). My favorite item was a Pirate Talking Light Up Head (branded by Spirit but sold by others as well). Originally I think $29-39 retail when it first came out, I got him for $9.97 on clearance. Great detail on the face and he comes with 6 motion-activated phrases:
> 
> 1) You're asking why we pirates are so mean. Well we just arrrrrr....
> ...


bozz, i found the pirate vampire and clown for 9.99. that is a great deal. i was surprised that they all work


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with that Death/Grim Reaper Candelabra I think it's from Mystic Creations "spencers" a few years back. Has them all the way around and they each hold a pillar candle and one on top.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool, yeah me too. I've already added bodys to them. The detail on them is excellent and they work well. My spirit had about 10 when they opened then I went back a few days later after I got 2 of them and they were long gone....all out,people know a good deal. Then Spencers surprise me with 8 more on display and they had the Pirate but they wanted $ 17 reg. 34.99 50% off only. The guy call his manager and he said they would price match with a receipt so needless to say I had to run home to get my Spirit receipts and go back but well worth it !!!


----------



## Bullyghost (Aug 18, 2008)

try to get a photo up....will see how this works!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Ok, I just don't have time to breath let alone get through this Fantastic thread,,soooo I'm just gonna keep bumping it up until I find time to check each and every page out.
> 
> Witch from Canada, Lmao, Guess you're the East Coast Witch and I'm the West Coast Witch cause I see we buy a lot of the identical items. We must share some info sometime.
> 
> ...


Dutchess we need to catch up indeed , it as been a while since we talked  you know you can find me on facebook  and you'll see alot of my halloween things in there too , hope your halloween projects are coming along , how as been your health ? 

i have a hard time myself keeping up with all the threads these days , rushing to finish the display and props , so so little time left


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey guys, Walgreens has a 4 foot black halloween christmas type tree with orange lights and the base is a skull (three faces all around) with green light up eyes on sale for $10.00. I bought some to give away as prizes. They make a great gift or just look good on an end table or something. Ill try to post a pic*


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> I was able to find that bat that everyone has been getting at Walgreens. He looks great hanging from the porch. Walgreens also had buy 3 tombstones for just 10$, so I bought more of those.


I really want that Bat to go with my "Bat Bar" but I just want it cheaper.....


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Stranger With Candy said:


> I does look expensive but it's FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> I finally made a somewhat big purchase, not as large as some of ya's but I love this guy! I'm gonna put him on the wall behind the bar or the stage at our club.


My skull didn't get much love here but I'm going to show him off one last time because he looks FAB behind our stage...terrible cell pic, but still


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey guys, Walgreens has a 4 foot black halloween christmas type tree with orange lights and the base is a skull (three faces all around) with green light up eyes on sale for $10.00. I bought some to give away as prizes. They make a great gift or just look good on an end table or something. Ill try to post a pic*


wow thats a good deal , i bought 3 last year in ebay at 15$ each and i tought then i was hitting a deal lol ...... they looks great too  i'll post a pic this week when i take thenm out


----------



## Bullyghost (Aug 18, 2008)

Meet our kids...aren't they just precious!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Bullyghost said:


> Meet our kids...aren't they just precious!
> 
> 
> Love the pic of your kids, hehehehe. I just love it !!!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> Ashley Decker's Photos - Halloween 09! | Facebook
> 
> Darkpumpkin love your pics, your baby is sooo cute. Great flea market finds!!!!
> Great job on your spell book, it looks wonderful. The invites did turn out really nice didn't they. Your puppy is really cute in the little outfit. hehehehe.
> Really cool decor too!!!


----------



## briniLDD (Aug 24, 2009)

Bullyghost said:


> Meet our kids...aren't they just precious!


I love them too!! I only have the second one from the right.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Stranger With Candy said:


> My skull didn't get much love here but I'm going to show him off one last time because he looks FAB behind our stage...terrible cell pic, but still


I don't know about anyone else but I'd love to have a skull that size, looks great!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> Dutchess we need to catch up indeed , it as been a while since we talked  you know you can find me on facebook  and you'll see alot of my halloween things in there too , hope your halloween projects are coming along , how as been your health ?
> 
> i have a hard time myself keeping up with all the threads these days , rushing to finish the display and props , so so little time left


Hey A Witch from Canada. Yep that we must. I'll try and take a look on your FB page, but I literally need twice as many hours in a day, and better health.
I'm not decorating this Halloween, but lmao of course I'm buying things that I think will go awesome for future Halloweens'. There are many reasons I'm unable to decorate this year, hopefully they turn out for the best, but I am hoping to attend a party, even that I still need to figure out a costume, ug!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

slaz said:


> Darkpumpkin said:
> 
> 
> > Ashley Decker's Photos - Halloween 09! | Facebook
> ...


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm all about the Goodwill store this year - due to restriction on available funds, ie...I'm broke! LOL

I got this for $2. Don't know how old it is, but it's pretty old, AND very heavy!

View attachment 6848


View attachment 6849



That's my 11 year old beside it...you can see it's kinda tall - I painted it all black, and put candle flicker bulbs in it and a skull on the top middle one. Turned out good! It's for my photo op area for the party.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

*Awhile back I posted that I got a great bargain on a real coffin from an antique store. Said I post pics and here they are. I painted it black and Im using it in the living room as a coffin table! It has a lot of crevices so hubby is gonna put a bowl of dry ice inside and let it ooze out the cracks. The inside has this realy old fabric tacked to it that was dry rotted so i just tore it all out. Its stained inside and really creepy. I gotta tell you...it freaks me out just a little-it smells of dirt and earth....*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

darkpumpkin, i sure hope your little one gets well soon. my best wishes to you guys.
bevann, that was cool gold or black. i wonder if it was used in a church. lucky find there.
evil, love your coffin table. you going to eventually reline it? or put some big fluffy pillows in it with a mummy laying in there? haha, i can see faces when you leave the room so company has a chance to snoop. lol. your dry ice at halloween will be a blast


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> darkpumpkin, i sure hope your little one gets well soon. my best wishes to you guys.
> bevann, that was cool gold or black. i wonder if it was used in a church. lucky find there.
> evil, love your coffin table. you going to eventually reline it? or put some big fluffy pillows in it with a mummy laying in there? haha, i can see faces when you leave the room so company has a chance to snoop. lol. your dry ice at halloween will be a blast


Hallo...Not sure what Ill do with it long-term....id love to just leave it year round as a coffee table. I think along with the dry ice I will put some spooks in there as Im sure folks will not be able to resist taking a peek! Maybe some of those red blinking eyes...lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey evil, you ever see some of those poppers, they have a long string and you pull each end and they pop. they're not very big. they would be a riot to tie on the lid and then the coffin. everytime someone lifted the lid everyone would know it plus the snap they make would add to the lifting of the lid. you get quite a few of them and they're inexpensive. just don't know where you get them


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

evilpotpourri said:


> *Awhile back I posted that I got a great bargain on a real coffin from an antique store. Said I post pics and here they are. I painted it black and Im using it in the living room as a coffin table! It has a lot of crevices so hubby is gonna put a bowl of dry ice inside and let it ooze out the cracks. The inside has this realy old fabric tacked to it that was dry rotted so i just tore it all out. Its stained inside and really creepy. I gotta tell you...it freaks me out just a little-it smells of dirt and earth....*


HEY !!!! That's my great Aunt Edna's coffin we burried her in back in 1978!!!!






Nah ... gotcha.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

Deadna said:


> Hey I've got one of those Inhumanoids(green thing) I see down in the bottom of your pic! I also have one of a brown creature but I can't remember what he looks like exactly except for a red horn on his head. Do you know their names? I have a couple of movies based on the characters but can't find them...I think my mom gave them away to some of the grandkids


Green one is Tendril, the one with the horn is Metlar, the rare one is yellow with a skull D'Compose.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

LT Scare said:


> HEY !!!! That's my great Aunt Edna's coffin we burried her in back in 1978!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol....The lady that sold it to me said it was from the 1800's...whatever...hubby looked it over yesterday and found a biscuit joint. Said theres no way they had those in the 1800's! I dont feel like I got taken tho-I only gave $75 for it and I cant make one for that so Im stoked!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

evilpotpourri , it is some sweet bargain and it looks great  
Bevann that is a great find


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Don of the Dead said:


> Green one is Tendril, the one with the horn is Metlar, the rare one is yellow with a skull D'Compose.


I meant to go back and get the skull one but never did. I found them clearanced at Target many years ago for $4. Thanks for letting me know the names, I had forgotten after all these years


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the heads up on the tree at walgreens. I didnt see any at the first one but the second one had a loner sitting there. This one store is where I bought cartloads of stuff for under $50, Im surprised and will go back here again after halloween (even though by then I would have moved over 45 mins away, lol. ) 

I also bought the lighted bones "fencing" clearanced for $2.59 a piece  I wish they had more but I have enough for 6feet of space now (2 boxes- one equals 3 feet). 

Also, in case anyone likes this stuff, I initially saw this on ebay and thought was a pity it was so expensive because I loved it. The look reminds me of an evil kid eating something gross and just going "bleeeeehhhhhh" and the liquids roll out of their lax mouth in a creepy manner. Sooooo, I was in spencers and there it was and 25% off too.  original price $40.

here is a link to the ebay auction for pics reference. 

LIFESIZE VAMPIRESS VAMPIRE WALL FOUNTAIN HALLOWEEN PROP - eBay (item 290355067309 end time Oct-10-09 10:47:36 PDT)

It is a fairly large fountain, I plan to hang her in the hallway


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

evilpotpourri said:


> *Awhile back I posted that I got a great bargain on a real coffin from an antique store. Said I post pics and here they are. I painted it black and Im using it in the living room as a coffin table! It has a lot of crevices so hubby is gonna put a bowl of dry ice inside and let it ooze out the cracks. The inside has this realy old fabric tacked to it that was dry rotted so i just tore it all out. Its stained inside and really creepy. I gotta tell you...it freaks me out just a little-it smells of dirt and earth....*


If it is stained and smelly perhaps it's authenticly coated in decomp juices??


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

BevAnn that was a great find and the paint job looks AWESOME!!! The flicker bulbs will make it extra creepy!


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Junit said:


> If it is stained and smelly perhaps it's authenticly coated in decomp juices??


Oh *GACK*!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Eeeeuuuwww!!*



Junit said:


> If it is stained and smelly perhaps it's authenticly coated in decomp juices??


 * Yuck yuck yuck Junit lol 

Very nice find BevAnn. Gotta luv Goodwill!

And Evil: One thought: Will the dry ice cause the old wood to split or crack? We have used dry ice inside a variety of surfaces - and some do better than others. You may want to try a few of those little foggers that can be put into a bowl of water. They do a pretty nice job of creating fog and last longer than dry ice - plus seem a bit safer. Just a thought. Considering my brain has been in a jar of pickles all day - that's pretty good. Uurp*!#*! Back I go to finish off the Mad Housewife wine...* *Bewoowewooo! uurp*!
*


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> * Yuck yuck yuck Junit lol
> 
> Very nice find BevAnn. Gotta luv Goodwill!
> 
> ...


Thanks SusieBoo! The wood is pretty well split and cracked already..probably because of those decomp fluids  Still gags me when I think about it. I have one of those little foggers that I may try. I didnt really know where I was going to get the dry ice anyways....Enjoy that wine!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well new to actually getting to do anything for Halloween, but always loved this time of year. 

Here's two of my main purchases.

Foam for grave stones. They aren't done yet but I'll post some pics once they are done. 










Then I secured the supplies to build an FCG. I only have the ghost done so far though.










My dog decided to get into the pics so he's blocking the Black light on the bottom corner in this pic.










And the basis for the light show (which saddly for this year will be most of the "display"). There is quite a bit more than just those two fixtures, but these are the two I've recently acquired and by FAR are the flagships.










Ok, so I didnt' really buy the lighting just for Halloween, but it sure is one heck of an excuse to have it. Most of my lighting I had already from when I was a DJ, and these two get used for other purposes. 

Also, some of you have made some great finds! In one respect I wish I lived closer to some stores like that, however I'd be even more broke than I am now!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

junit, thanks for giving us all a gack thought. oooeeeehhhh. blech.

mosh, that is a very pretty fcg. you are going to have some nice deco. can't wait for you to post your tombstones


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow everybody.......................awesome purchases! More more more lol!!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*head's up hilda and skeleton vendor video*

here are the latest big purchases , head's up Hilda arrived about 2 weeks ago(i think ) and the skeleton vendor arrived this week , the witch is huge very tall , and the vendor other then it is battery operated i really love .....i finally had a few min to upload videos today......


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Also loving the vendor. Do you have a "Ballpark" idea of how much weight his tray could support? I'd like to try sering snacks out of it during the party.

It's also nice that there's usually a World Series game going on during the party!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

It could probably hold quite a bit of weight. It has the strap around his neck and a small platform at his waist that the tray rests on. His frame is pretty sturdy to hold it also. He has heavy metal brackets on his feet too!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

my mom is putting peanuts in brown bags, cotton candy and popcorn in her tray for her vendor


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

kittyvibe said:


> my mom is putting peanuts in brown bags, cotton candy and popcorn in her tray for her vendor


i was going with the same idea , colored popcorn with spiders in it , maybe fake caramel apple and lollies (the big ones) ....


Crazytrain83 , like Dave said , he can hold alot of candy in the tray , Dave knows he as played with him before he sent it to me   hehehe


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> here are the latest big purchases , head's up Hilda arrived about 2 weeks ago(i think ) and the skeleton vendor arrived this week , the witch is huge very tall , and the vendor other then it is battery operated i really love .....i finally had a few min to upload videos today......


Wow, I love your purchases. How much was the skeleton vendor?


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Witch, love that witch, great eye and mouth movement...does she only say one thing?


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> here are the latest big purchases , head's up Hilda arrived about 2 weeks ago(i think ) and the skeleton vendor arrived this week , the witch is huge very tall , and the vendor other then it is battery operated i really love .....i finally had a few min to upload videos today......



Where did you get your two purchases? I love them both. Is Hilda only say one line?


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

heads up the ball park vendor is currently on sale for 50.00 if still available, was on the site yesterday and were still available


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

devilangel said:


> heads up the ball park vendor is currently on sale for 50.00 if still available, was on the site yesterday and were still available


Where is that? I am from Canada


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

A very nice friend i the USA got me Hilda  i think it was at garden ridge for 99.99$ and yes she seems to be saying only that ....

the skelly vendor is from walmat.com and i paid 70$ , he is on sale /clearance at 50$ now ...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Here are my new Zombie Stompers! Love em!!*










*and my new Reaper I got at Spirit!*


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oh those shoes are killer spooky mama   

and that reaper looks great ...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks AWFC, actually they are 5 inch heels. Ive been practicing all day walking in them, LOL! Ive worked my way up to a quick trot The boys and hubby are cracking up at me. Im going to clean the house in them tomorrow to get use to them I think I may wear them to see the movie Zombieland 
I love the Reaper too, wanted to get him last year but couldnt so this year when they brought him back I had to snatch him up, got him with my sons 35% friends and family discount woot woot*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*oh and the reapers eyes light up green and blink on and off, *


----------



## kelli (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know what to admire more..the shoes or the Reaper..lol.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Thanks AWFC, actually they are 5 inch heels. Ive been practicing all day walking in them, LOL! Ive worked my way up to a quick trot The boys and hubby are cracking up at me. Im going to clean the house in them tomorrow to get use to them I think I may wear them to see the movie Zombieland
> I love the Reaper too, wanted to get him last year but couldnt so this year when they brought him back I had to snatch him up, got him with my sons 35% friends and family discount woot woot*


hahaha i havent walked in heels since high school , my feet dont tolerate them and heck they wore not made for them either LOL but still those shoes are worth the pain


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, technically, it's not a purchase. It was donated (due to it being so damaged). They measure over 6' from tip to tip. Now I have to decide where to mount them...


----------



## TinOmen (Oct 3, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Here are my new Zombie Stompers! Love em!!*


Those are awesome! My wife would love them. Nice score!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*LV Scott T NICE SCORE! What are your plans for them?? Cant wait to hear that.

TinOmen Thanks I love em!

AWFC LOL Pain is right girl. I have plans today to clean the house while wearing them to get used to walking in them I dont normally wear heels this high. Im getting quite good though, Ive worked my way up to a slight trot, can even do the runway walk head snap and turn! LOL!! Now if I can only manage to not bust my @$$ while doing so*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Here are my new Zombie Stompers! Love em!!*
> 
> *Hallow Spooky!! THOSE SHOES ARE THE BEST!!!! If you end up in the emergency room from a twisted ankle - can you send them to me?!  LOL!
> 
> So - I HAVE to ask - where oh where does one find such marvelous footwear? *


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> A very nice friend i the USA got me Hilda  i think it was at garden ridge for 99.99$ and yes she seems to be saying only that ....
> 
> the skelly vendor is from walmat.com and i paid 70$ , he is on sale /clearance at 50$ now ...


Was it the same friend that got you the skelly vendor you got from Walmart? Walmart.com does not ship to Canada, and I don't see the skelly in Walmart.ca


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Crazytrain83 said:


> Also loving the vendor. Do you have a "Ballpark" idea of how much weight his tray could support? I'd like to try sering snacks out of it during the party.
> 
> It's also nice that there's usually a World Series game going on during the party!


My box says 10 pounds.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Spookilicious mama said:
> 
> 
> > *Here are my new Zombie Stompers! Love em!!*
> ...


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I was very excited about the prospect of getting the Baseball skeleton vendor from Walmart since it's now $50. I had to go to the store since the website says the price will vary by store. I asked a girl if Walmart would price match its own website and she said no. She said I could order the skeleton off the website and have it shipped to another Walmart that didn't carry him for the $50 price. By the time I paid gas to drive out to the next Walmart that didn't have him, there would be the $20 difference alone. Even she agreed it didn't make sense for them not to honor their website price.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey spooky mama, love the shoes. they are killers. unfortunatly i would never be able to wear them that high, but i love love love shoes. envy anyone who can wear them. so what are you going to wear with them, that can be fun too. zombieland would be a good time to wear them. you are so lucky.


----------



## TinOmen (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know about Iron Fist Spookilicious! They have some really cool clothing, guys and girls. I must buy the Muerte Punk Platforms for my wife! I expected them to be more expensive than they are.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

mama, love the shoes! I couldn't walk in them, I'm a bit of a tomboy..if I ever wear heals I walk like a man in drag lol , I do have some what I call stripper shoes but I wore them once and ended up walking home barefoot. I'll stick with my un-sexy flats


----------



## TinOmen (Oct 3, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> mama, love the shoes! I couldn't walk in them, I'm a bit of a tomboy..if I ever wear heals I walk like a man in drag lol , I do have some what I call stripper shoes but I wore them once and ended up walking home barefoot. I'll stick with my un-sexy flats


They make them in flats too


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Alrighty folks. Does anyone "especally" any members in BC or Canada know of any Michael's that still have the black Animated Cat they had this year? I'm really wanting to find one. Also looking for a place to purchase 2 of those hanging flaming cauldron's and the table top flaming torch.

And, has anyone seen any of the nice quality Parachute Witches, they are a product of Ganz, looking for solid black or black and gold.

Thanks for any help you may be able to offer


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Love love love the heels! Stomp on!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Alrighty folks. Does anyone "especally" any members in BC or Canada know of any Michael's that still have the black Animated Cat they had this year? I'm really wanting to find one. Also looking for a place to purchase 2 of those hanging flaming cauldron's and the table top flaming torch.
> 
> And, has anyone seen any of the nice quality Parachute Witches, they are a product of Ganz, looking for solid black or black and gold.
> 
> Thanks for any help you may be able to offer


I am in America, but I am pretty sure my Michael's still had it. I can check on shipping quotes and mail it to you if they still have it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Untitled Document

COUPON---Right now Shopko has halloween decor at 50% off. Here is a coupon for the 25th and 26th at an extra 20% off.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

not much store bought this year but i found the spider webs at the outlet (1.99) and the hand was my birthday present to myself. (lowes 9.99) it crawls across the floor, pretty realistic looking. oh and i got a spider at lowes (also birthday present to myself) too that drops down i stuck it in my entryway on the doorway so it drops down when you open the door. oh and i got one of the dollar store feet, that's all they had left.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

*more stuff i forgot about*

i also made a witch and a skeleton guy. and in the witch picture i got i forgot her name, but she's in the window behind the witch, i got her at walgreens for 2.19 she lights up too. they need more work but it got cold and snowy, i'll fix them up better for next year after i find some shoes for both. and the witch just got a pet cat. and i used that zombie thing and made pics of my family that i need to hang up somewhere yet. and the pic of me is from 80's day at work, i don't have my hair that way anymore on a normal day. lol. but thought it worked great for these pics.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Heads-up.... Walmart has the Skeleton Vendor clearanced online for $30.00. I believe he was originally $70.00.

Link- Walmart.com: 63'' Standing Baseball Vendor Ghoul: Halloween



a witch from canada said:


> here are the latest big purchases , head's up Hilda arrived about 2 weeks ago(i think ) and the skeleton vendor arrived this week , the witch is huge very tall , and the vendor other then it is battery operated i really love .....i finally had a few min to upload videos today......


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> A very nice friend i the USA got me Hilda  i think it was at garden ridge for 99.99$ and yes she seems to be saying only that ....
> 
> the skelly vendor is from walmat.com and i paid 70$ , he is on sale /clearance at 50$ now ...


He's now down to $30. Already over my budget, but I had to pick him up for that price. I'll just have to remember to deduct him from next year's budget (yeah, right).

EDIT: I just watched your video. I didn't even know he was animated when I bought him. What a great suprise. I liked him when I thought he was just a static. One question though, can you take off his hat, or is it glued on his skull?


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Finn said:


> He's now down to $30. Already over my budget, but I had to pick him up for that price. I'll just have to remember to deduct him from next year's budget (yeah, right).


Same here. At $30 I could strip him and cut the speaker wire and still have a great bargain. Not sure right now where I'll place him or what modifications I'll make to him, but it was just too good a bargain to pass up. 

I also bought the ghost at Spirit with a coupon. Great prop but can't justify a second one. I highly recommed it to others ... especially at $20!!!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

LT Scare said:


> Same here. At $30 I could strip him and cut the speaker wire and still have a great bargain. Not sure right now where I'll place him or what modifications I'll make to him, but it was just too good a bargain to pass up.
> 
> I also bought the ghost at Spirit with a coupon. Great prop but can't justify a second one. I highly recommed it to others ... especially at $20!!!


 His hat does indeed come off. I know because I am going to cut the hair off of mine.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> His hat does indeed come off. I know because I am going to cut the hair off of mine.


Maybe I'll corpsify him ... for next year. I like to start with these store boughts and make mods to them. Some are great the way they arrive, but most benefit from various levels of improvement / change.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> His hat does indeed come off. I know because I am going to cut the hair off of mine.


Thanks Darkpumpkin. I'm going to use him to hold the candy at the end of my Midway. I have one of those LED cap lights that clip to the bill of a baseball cap. I'll clip that to the hat and shine it down into the candy so people can pick what they like.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, CrazyTrain!
I just ordered one.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> His hat does indeed come off. I know because I am going to cut the hair off of mine.


we bought the skeleton ballpark guy and his hat has some rubbery glue to attach to the skull part. (the wig is attached to the hat). The hat peeled right off his head and we added a boat hat and red/white striped vest to him. I think that small change made a huge difference in the overall look. We bought him originally $70 but when I saw him to $30 I bought that and will be returning the $70 one. Just do the ole switcheroo if youve already bought one like us to save ya money. I also bought the hovering ghost at spirit with coupon but got my hovering ghost at $20 when I saw it today and will be exchanging the ghost at spirit for the test tubes that animate and pocketing the difference. This is what the sales guy said I could do but dang nabbit I didnt have my receipt on me like I thought so hopefully that will be a smooth transaction tomorrow.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Well for $30 I had to buy the Baseball ghoul too. I'm not sure what to do with him. I'd like to do a little hacking but my husband and I used to softball and are big fans of baseball. A lot of our ex-teammates come to our party so I think they might get a kick out of him as is.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

So with the baseball vendor....

Mine is being shipped to my local Walmart for me. For those of you who have him in hand, is it going to be possible to hack the audio? Not a huge fan of it, but figured I even liked it enough as a static prop for $30.00.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

got him and the Animated Floating Monster Witch (Moves and Spins), 5' Tall 
$10.00 
Was $35.00
Moves and spins around the floor 
Sound activated 
Posable arms 

and a cat for five bucks. thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Crazytrain83 said:


> but figured I even liked it enough as a static prop for $30.00.


I was thinking the same thing. I'll have to wait and hear/see it work in person before I decide.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was googling for info on our vendor friend, and I found a guy who bought him on Ebay for $130.00 and he gave AAAA++++ feedback.

I'm guessing I will be OK paying $30 for it.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

here's my haul for the day, went to a town about 45 min's from me hoping to find feet and hands no go but found a bunch of other stuff then got home and found out walmart online had a bunch of stuff clearanced so spent another 45 bucks. oh well it's just money.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys, great hauls. everyone has been talking vender markdown, our wally world here hasn't marked anything down yet. keeping my watch though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While I'm not into the baseball theme at all, I always did like the vendor guy and at $30 couldn't resist. I liked Finn's idea of using him in a circus midway theme (assume with clowns and such and he does say something about popcorn and cotton candy I think). Finn, I'd be interested to hear what else you are doing in your haunt, as well as anyone else's plans on modifying him.

Hallorenescene, from what I've read either on this thread or on the First Sightings thread, Walmart store prices are higher than the online for him. Their website even says that store prices may differ. Seems strange that you could order it online and have it shipped to their store for pick up cheaper than just selling it in the store. Well, regardless it was a good deal on him and I didn't want to take the chance the stores would be sold out before they started marking anything down. They must have had a lot of these guys left. I'm thinking if that's true, maybe the theme was so specific a lot of people chose more general props.

Don't know who first posted about the additional markdown on him to $30 but thanks who ever you are!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there anyone near the border that can get me a baseball vender at $30 and ship it to Canada? We don't get those here, especially clearance like that!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While I'm not into the baseball theme at all, I always did like the vendor guy and at $30 couldn't resist. I liked Finn's idea of using him in a circus midway theme (assume with clowns and such and he does say something about popcorn and cotton candy I think). Finn, I'd be interested to hear what else you are doing in your haunt, as well as anyone else's plans on modifying him.
> 
> Hallorenescene, from what I've read either on this thread or on the First Sightings thread, Walmart store prices are higher than the online for him. Their website even says that store prices may differ. Seems strange that you could order it online and have it shipped to their store for pick up cheaper than just selling it in the store. Well, regardless it was a good deal on him and I didn't want to take the chance the stores would be sold out before they started marking anything down. They must have had a lot of these guys left. I'm thinking if that's true, maybe the theme was so specific a lot of people chose more general props.
> 
> Don't know who first posted about the additional markdown on him to $30 but thanks who ever you are!



Ooooo Ooooo /raises hand wildly...that was me!  I found the vendor guy at $30 in the am and told my mom since she bought hers for $70. I mentioned we get him and do the ole switcheroo and return the other one and get full price money back. She went online and noticed the hovering ghost, dunno how I missed that one, and told me, so Im going to return mine to spirit since I bought one from walmart for cheap. I just hope it works. Ill take a picture of what our ballpark guy looks like and post ;ater because we too are going to have a midway type setup, or rather, Carnival! 

We bought these colored large strung lightbulbs from Biglots that we will string up under a large canopy in one of the rooms. Under it will be a sideshow type setting with our vendor guy hawking you to come get some candy ect. We were originally going to change his audio but my mom liked him as is so well keep it and play the nox arcana songs for background ambiance. This is pretty much all she has obsessed about for 2 months so Ill try to explain her setup.

Under the canopy will be Zultan complete with some vintage tarot cards, some chalkware and other prizes, not sure what the game is yet. The sitting zombie 2 headed baby from spirit with the scary clown jack in the box from walgreens. ( I keep telling her to buy the large gummy hand or foot from walmart it will look cool in the display). 

She has the small butler greeter that will be wearing a nice vintage hat like Samson in the Carnival HBO series, he will be holding tickets nearby. Vendor dude will have popcorn in vintage boxes, large peanuts in shell inside brown paper bags, and cotton candy will be in the plastic containers but Im not sure how they were sold in the old days. 

We found some vintage sideshow freak posters online and printed some out at Staples and will be sticking them up inside the tent.

Almost forgot, we have teh nonb animated Hex that will be set likes he is going in to view the display with ma and pa, we got the american gothic zombie ma and pa from spirit last year ( I made her get them hehe) and these props will be the patrons going in to view the sideshows


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Alrighty folks. Does anyone "especally" any members in BC or Canada know of any Michael's that still have the black Animated Cat they had this year? I'm really wanting to find one. Also looking for a place to purchase 2 of those hanging flaming cauldron's and the table top flaming torch.
> 
> And, has anyone seen any of the nice quality Parachute Witches, they are a product of Ganz, looking for solid black or black and gold.
> 
> Thanks for any help you may be able to offer


The Micheals in Kamloops still had some last time I was there. (a week ago) Maybe the one near you can call and have them delivered to their store for you??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> ....We bought these colored large strung lightbulbs from Biglots that we will string up under a large canopy in one of the rooms. Under it will be a sideshow type setting with our vendor guy hawking you to come get some candy ect. We were originally going to change his audio but my mom liked him as is so well keep it and play the nox arcana songs for background ambiance. This is pretty much all she has obsessed about for 2 months so Ill try to explain her setup.
> 
> Under the canopy will be Zultan complete with some vintage tarot cards, some chalkware and other prizes, not sure what the game is yet. The sitting zombie 2 headed baby from spirit with the scary clown jack in the box from walgreens. ( I keep telling her to buy the large gummy hand or foot from walmart it will look cool in the display).
> 
> ...



I love your setup plans Kittyvibe. Everything sounds great. Please take pics of everything (and/or video) and post afterwards. I'd love to see how it comes out. 

I like the strung light bulbs concept. I think I have some of those I bought for summertime from Target a few years ago. Have you thought about putting them on a Lighting FX Box so they flicker? I could also see doing a carnival game, maybe a spinning wheel, that could use the light bulbs positioned around the wheel (all wires run on the back side and the plug end would go to the center).

I love Nox Arcana and have a few of their CDs. They have some perfect carnival music. I like the ticket taker idea. BTW cotton candy at the fairs I use to go to as a kid came on paper cones. You could always hand out some in sandwich ziplock bags or wax paper bags. Popcorn, peanuts and cotton candy are great giveaways and at least something different than the usual candy handouts. Probably not that expensive either. Do you have a cotton candy machine?

You'll probably laugh when I tell you I had my DH buy me the American Gothic zombie farmer and wife last year from Spirit for my birthday. I just love them even though they are static props.

This past summer I bought this kids infrared gun shooting gallery from TUESDAY MORNING. It was pretty cheap and it worked pretty well. It's fairly small and I was thinking of hacking it at some point and making a larger version of it for a game during the summertime but it would work great in a Halloween carnival. If you like it maybe you could find one like it somewhere. Here's a link to the product, it's called Duck Shoot on this site. No way did I pay $50 for it. ...found my receipt from Tuesday Morning and it printed out as _Dunk the Duck Carnival Game_, 000008899802 (register receipt number), for $12.99 (bought June 30, 2009). Same packaging otherwise I believe.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Ooooo Ooooo /raises hand wildly...that was me!  I found the vendor guy at $30 in the am and told my mom since she bought hers for $70. I mentioned we get him and do the ole switcheroo and return the other one and get full price money back. She went online and noticed the hovering ghost, dunno how I missed that one, and told me, so Im going to return mine to spirit since I bought one from walmart for cheap. I just hope it works. Ill take a picture of what our ballpark guy looks like and post ;ater because we too are going to have a midway type setup, or rather, Carnival!
> 
> We bought these colored large strung lightbulbs from Biglots that we will string up under a large canopy in one of the rooms. Under it will be a sideshow type setting with our vendor guy hawking you to come get some candy ect. We were originally going to change his audio but my mom liked him as is so well keep it and play the nox arcana songs for background ambiance. This is pretty much all she has obsessed about for 2 months so Ill try to explain her setup.
> 
> ...



This sounds really well thought out! Be sure to post some pics when you get this setup. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love your setup plans Kittyvibe. Everything sounds great. Please take pics of everything (and/or video) and post afterwards. I'd love to see how it comes out.
> 
> I like the strung light bulbs concept. I think I have some of those I bought for summertime from Target a few years ago. Have you thought about putting them on a Lighting FX Box so they flicker? I could also see doing a carnival game, maybe a spinning wheel, that could use the light bulbs positioned around the wheel (all wires run on the back side and the plug end would go to the center).
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot she bought a bunch of those mini rubber duckys and I think that was her game, put em in some kind of tub and whichever you pick you get a prize, its all for show though, this wont be setup for anyone but the family to see. Ill take pics and will figure out the video on the camera  I like the duck shooter game idea, Ill show it to her and see if she likes it. 

My mom loves her american gothic farmers, she was on the fence because of the cost of them, but I made her get them and I think shes happy she got em. Ive not seen them for sale anywhere so I assume they are hard to find. 

Im still new to the timer/lightning/effects box things, and am intrigued by them, just not sure how to use them. We initially wanted white bulbs but the colored ones work too, flickering sounds great but Im not sure how to use the boxes for them to do that. I really like the spinning wheel idea and will bring that up with mom and see if this could fit into the tent.  

pics of the barker below and our little guy will be Samson;


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Im still new to the timer/lightning/effects box things, and am intrigued by them, just not sure how to use them. We initially wanted white bulbs but the colored ones work too, flickering sounds great but Im not sure how to use the boxes for them to do that. I really like the spinning wheel idea and will bring that up with mom and see if this could fit into the tent.



Regarding the FX box it works off of sound-- you plug the box into a power source. You plug the lights into the box. You can either use the ambient noise of the area to affect the lights (turn dial up or down for sound sensitivity) or add a sound source like an mp3 player, cd player, etc. to have the lights respond to that source instead. The source doesn't have to have a sound output (so mp3 without speakers would work). Maybe you use room noise to affect your table lamp, maybe you have a strobe plugged in and use a mp3 with thunder audio tracks to make the strobe react like lightning. Just 2 examples. Handy little box and you can plug quite a bit into them.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Finn, I'd be interested to hear what else you are doing in your haunt,


I started my “Midnight Carnevil” last year. I have a 45 foot long driveway that I use as the “Midway”, setting up the carnival props along each side. The plan was to go all out with a ‘Missing Link’ cage, a 10x10 party tent which would house the ‘Odditorium’ and ‘Ms. Fortune Teller’ rooms, a ticket booth, a small ‘shaking’ monster cage – covered with a black tarp, a food stall – with wonderful ‘finger’ foods (literally), a spinning wheel for the knife thrower, and some sort of carnival game booths. Well reality set in and the funds didn’t. I had to pare back my ideas and wound up with the following – 1) a 2x4 ‘cage’ for my “Missing Link” monster (an actor dressed up in black pants and a black long sleeve t-shirt with creepy cloth glued all over it.) The cage bars were garden hose spray-painted black. He would stand in the cage and pick at all of the bones in the bottom of his cage, until someone walked by and then he would “breakout” of the cage and chase them. 2) The ‘ticket’ booth – I made the ticket booth out a 2x4 frame and skinned it with wood from old pallets. Kinda’ just nailed them here and there to look old and creepy. 3) I set up the party tent turned 45 degrees to the driveway (so the corner was pointed at the drive – made each of the booths a triangle) and ran a rope down the middle and hung black sheets from the rope to make a divider. On the one side I had the ‘Odditorium’ – filled with…well not so much stuff, because I ran out of money. The other side was the ‘Ms Fortune Teller’ booth, in which my daughter dressed up as a Gypsy and played with the Ouija board I had made - with a styrofoam box, a printed out ‘Ouija board’ paper sandwiched between two pieces of plexiglass. Under that I installed 4 LED nightlights so the Ouija board glows a faint blue color (looks cooler than I can explain it in words). Through out the area I had groupings of the LED PVC candles that I had made from the wonderful instruction on this forum (I’m at a loss right now as to who they came from, but thank you). Also I had a fogger set up & various lighting which I rely heavily on for mood setting. None of my stuff looks good in the daylight, but at night with the lights on – WOW). On the ticket booth and the monster cage I had stapled ‘Missing Children’ signs (which I had to explain to a couple people weren’t real missing children) with pictures of child actors from famous horror movies, to make it look like children went missing wherever the carnival went. I also had copies of side show posters hung throughout.
Music plays a big part in my haunt – I have general carnival music that I play from my van which is parked out on the street, I have music in the ‘Ms Fortune Teller’ booth, and scary music/sound effects set up at the rear of the carnival where I give out the candy to the older kids (I keep a candy bowl up at the ticket booth for the little ones who are too scared to walk down the midway).
Oh, and I dressed up as a clown (see my avatar). 
Unfortunately, I did not get to take pictures and the night vision on my video camera took a dump. I will make sure that I have pictures this year though.
This year I have upgraded my ‘missing link’ cage to PVC, I have added a food booth with meat cooler and a tarp covered ‘shaking’ monster cage. The Food Booth will have various body parts for sale. I have a stereo recording of ‘flys’ to play from the booth. The Meat Cooler will be set up behind the Food Booth – it is a PVC frame (5x5x6) with 6mil vapor barrier hung from the top ring of the frame. I’m going to slice the vapor barrier vertically to look like those cooler doors you see in food freezers. I’ll stick my fogger inside to look like cooler vapor. I made a ‘torso’ out of a t-shirt (stuffed with newspaper) and various arms and legs to hang inside the cooler. Since the vapor barrier is slightly opaque, you will only be able to see the profile of the parts as they will be backlit by a blue floodlight. The Meat Cooler with have a sound effect CD that plays sounds of saws, meat pounding, knife sharpening, water dripping, various screams – you get the idea. 
I have also added some more freakshow items for the ‘Odditorium’. 
I have lost all of the actors I had set up for this year so I’m going to go with some static figures in their place. Haven’t quite worked that out yet though. Of course, I’ll have the skelly vendor set up at the end of the Midway to give out the candy. 
I’ve already got 4 or 5 ideas to add to it next year
One of them being a walk thru vortex.


----------



## SickInTheHead (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is my latest buy, He is over 6"3" tall, eyes move and light up / flash and he groans. He listed for over $150 but I got him for $50 cause it was a broken floor display. His entire body lit up too. I brought it home and soldered the circut board back together (it was cracked) and he came back to life! I had to take all the lights out of his body though(kind cheesey IMO) and I hit it with some paint and spider webs for that old look.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet Deal Sick IN The Head! By the way it's a pleasure to meet you & welcome to our humble little abode!


----------



## SickInTheHead (Oct 11, 2009)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Sweet Deal Sick IN The Head! By the way it's a pleasure to meet you & welcome to our humble little abode!


Thanks, I buy most of my props damaged then take em home and repair them. You can usually find stuff up to 75% discounted if its damaged.


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

My boyfriend got this new bloody shower curtain. I thought it was a Halloween purchase, but he wants to leave it up all year. lol It's pretty cool but guests seem a bit weirded out when they need to use our bathroom.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

finn, i love your midway plans. not having live actors isn't all bad. my 1st 3 years that's how i started out, and after 13 years, last year and this year i'm back to it. i like either way. 
sick, could you move into my town, i'm always needing help. and that prop you got is awsome and well worth the money even if it had been static.
nic, that is rich, you just need a fake bloody knife by it. lol


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Nicacnikki, that curtain sure makes a powerful statement alright! I think you and your boyfriend should decide on what makes the both of you happy, and if that's leaving it up, well then I'm sure your guests will adjust in time or use the washroom before and after they come over for a visit


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

SickInTheHead, that is very cool and those eyes are CREEPY!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang! Nice finds everyone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> finn, i love your midway plans. not having live actors isn't all bad. my 1st 3 years that's how i started out, and after 13 years, last year and this year i'm back to it. i like either way.
> sick, could you move into my town, i'm always needing help. and that prop you got is awsome and well worth the moey even if it had been static.
> nic, that is rich, you just need a fake bloody knife by it. lol




You know I'm really beginning to like haunted circus themes the more I read what people have done. 

The mummy looks terrific. The webbing was especially a nice touch. 

Nicnacnikki your playful pics made me LOL. I bet you guys are fun at a party.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK. I've been bitten by the carnival bug because of you guys. I have the Walmart baseball vendor on order and will convert him to a carnival guy for next year. Today I picked up a clearance Talking Clown Head from Spirit Halloween for $9.99. When in I went to Lowe's they had these free DIY step-by-step project brochures (from Skil and Lowes) that showed you how to build a ring toss and a bag toss game (won't be hard to do and perfect for the carnival theme) so I felt like everything was falling into place. I remember I also had found a place online a few months ago that sells the mirror-like material for the fun house mirrors that carnivals usually have--the ones that make you look tall and skinny or fat and short. I'll have to look for the link to it.

Interestingly when I went into Spirit today I was looking for the Horror Radio (Scary-time Radio) and walked right past it--it was so small as someone else here mentioned. Decided to pass on it due to the size and will make one for a project next year--my Zombie farmer and wife will just have to wait for a radio for their porch or kitchen. 

As mentioned my Spirit store did have the Talking Clown Heads and _only one_ of the Talking Vampire Heads, at clearance price of $9.99, so picked up one of each. Now I'll have a vampire for my bat scenes. I was kind of kicking myself for not getting both of them when I had the chance before and was really surprised to see them in the store and still on clearance. I'll add bodies to both of them for next year. I used my 20% off coupon towards a Spirit of Fire prop (didn't see on the website or would link to it)--it's a large hollow skull with fake flames inside. Looked pretty nice and it will go with my skull theme props--maybe a Skull Island is in the picture for a future haunt. 

I did see other props I hadn't noticed on my last trip to Spirit that I liked but I'm pretty well set. In fact I feel bloated on halloween right now. Anyone else feeling that way? Really need to find storage for all of the new stuff this year. I may look for wigs and accessories in after-halloween shopping, but really my halloween is bursting at the seams. It's taken a couple of years to get to this point but I'm there.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Very cool GOS, great minds think and buy alike !!!!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ready to POP!*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK. I've been bitten by the carnival bug because of you guys. I have the Walmart baseball vendor on order and will convert him to a carnival guy for next year. Today I picked up a clearance Talking Clown Head from Spirit Halloween for $9.99. When in I went to Lowe's they had these free DIY step-by-step project brochures (from Skil and Lowes) that showed you how to build a ring toss and a bag toss game (won't be hard to do and perfect for the carnival theme) so I felt like everything was falling into place. I remember I also had found a place online a few months ago that sells the mirror-like material for the fun house mirrors that carnivals usually have--the ones that make you look tall and skinny or fat and short. I'll have to look for the link to it.
> 
> Interestingly when I went into Spirit today I was looking for the Horror Radio (Scary-time Radio) and walked right past it--it was so small as someone else here mentioned. Decided to pass on it due to the size and will make one for a project next year--my Zombie farmer and wife will just have to wait for a radio for their porch or kitchen.
> 
> ...


Sooo true! I ALWAYS say - "That's IT!" after Halloween - because I realize there just isn't enough space to store everything! 
But then - we go to the after-31 sales and go wild! Now, just unpacking our stuff is giving me the bloats! I think we should set up a gruesome "Haunted Yard Sale" theme for next year - and sell some of the stuff off to the neighbors! 2 Problems solved - what theme to go with in 2010 -and making room for new stuff!!  BOO!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

*Shopko Finds*

Pics from Shopko clearance finds. 

http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af250/operatingnurse/ClearanceFinds003.jpg

and

http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af250/operatingnurse/ClearanceFinds004.jpg


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

they arent showing up


----------



## SickInTheHead (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I didnt purchase them, they were a b-day gift from my girlfriend. Frankenstein plugs (really large earings!) I couldnt zoom in on them...Im a idiot with computer stuff. Dont mind the beat up phone and drylok on my hands haha










She always picks out the best earings for me hahaa


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

See above for Shopko pics...links should work now. The two skeletons in the second photo are 3 feet tall and fully articulated with moving jaws for $8.00. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool earrings sick
opera, i like what you got from shopko. did you see the upper torso witch? i want to get her from shopko yet.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw the upper torso witch and just thought about taking her apart for a FCG. Se has an empty look to her face.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I finally got the infamous Bat from Walgreens today that GOS and so many of you got. They had one left at 25% off. I wanted to put him by my Bat Bar but the guys want him in the cedar woods. That should do it for me this month.


----------

